# *****************,London : Part 20



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies love and luck to you all


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Bigfish - YAY!!!! 2 little ones on board, fab news, hope you and Mrs Fish are doing well! How many weeks is she now? Hope the rest of the pregnancy goes swimmingly!  

Hi to everyone else, so much to catch up on! Hope you are all well and those of you gearing up for another cycle are feeling positive that this time will be it for you! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you all and always come on to check how you're all doing.   

Luv Nikki xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

testing testing, 1,2 3

just checking that we have all moved to our new link    

Fozi


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm here!

evening lovely ladies.

NikPix nice to hear from you and I assume everything has settled down from your scare the other week

Woohoo to Mr and Mrs BigFish, fantastic news, congratulations to you both and hope the pregnancy continues to go well

Hi Rex - ha ha liked your pun about eggs!  the injections are okay when you get used to them, I think my DH stabs them in especially hard sometimes as sometimes fine and other times a bit painful.  

Mollythesheep - how are you feeling, don't rule anything out just yet, I saw a lady on another board who had just got a BFP from her 4th attempt at IUI just yesterday and 20% is still reasonably good odds.  Stranger things have happened, glad you sound nice and chilled,  It must be a weight off your mind I felt a million times better when I told work at my last place (can't tell current work as I'm contracting hoping to go permanent but I will if I need treatment again later in the year as long as I'm perm)

Hi Fozi - how are you, have you gone back to work today, hope the relaxation from the holiday is continuing.  Hope visit to your cousins baby goes okay.  One day in the not too distant future it will be you with the baby and the rest of your family coming to visit you.  

Hi to everyone else

I have some good news - amazingly this cycle seems to be back on.  My smaller follicles had grown lots and larger follicle not grown too much.  Bloods were fine so I am back to one menopur and one gonal f and rescanning on Sat.  There is a small chance the larger follicle could make me ovulate early but they say the sniffing should stop that.  Just makes me aware of how difficult every stage of this IVF is.  I had 14 follicles in total so sounds like a decent number I think.  Let the good news continue and thank you all SO MUCH for you support, means the world girls.  I also sent a big thank you to my accupuncurist who I saw on Tuesday!

Have a lovely evening 

From a much happier Kellyxxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Bit of a me post, just need a bit of advice, have been down regging for 9 days now and was expecting my AF on Weds, still hasn't shown up and have had diarrhoea and been feeling quite sick since weds, sorry tmi, do you think this is normal?
X
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello 

MissTI- sorry to hear you are feeling poorly.  during one of my cycles my af was about 2-3 days late. i called the clinic and they said they leave it for about 5 days up to a wek befoe the take any action and then do a scan/give you meds to bring it on. funnily enough  AF arrived whilst i was talking to the nurse.  i didnt have any sickness or diarrhoea, but i am sure there is nothing to worry about. i would suggest you give the clinic a call and speak to one of the nurses, they will put your mind at rest and maybe AF will arrive whilst you are talking on the phone to them too!  

Kellylou-    fantasic news that your cycle is back on  you must be so relieved.  being happier def puts you in a much better state of mind for the rest of your treatment.  Keep that     going!

I am still on halfterm. back to school monday, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  

love Fozi


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi All, 

I’m so sorry I haven’t done a proper post in ages.

Mackenzie – thanks for getting back to me on the sniffing, was very much appreciated. Hope you’re feeling better.

Rex – how you doing?  Great that the cervical erosion was found to be a false alarm.  Sorry can’t answer your q’s re the stimms, am only on menoupur.  Keep in touch while you’re on your break!

Molly – So sorry you had to cancel the IVF cycle, hope your rwview appt sheds some light on why. Got everything crossed for the IUI, you never know, it only takes one! 

Helen – fab that you have your own tailored made protocol, they are good aren’t they.

Kelly – So so happy for you that it’s all back on, YAE!  Not far behind you!

Paula so sorry about the cyst, what a bummer, hope you’re ok chick

Katy – welcome to the board, I have found ACU very good so far, have you been to one of their open days to check it all out?

Hello Tizzywizz!

Fozi – glad you had a great holiday, you made me laugh about the sunnies mark, can you cover it with bronzer?

Bigfishes – massive, huge, giant congrats for me, YAE!

KJP – in terms of preparing I read Zita West’s book and did a little of what she suggested.

NikPix – great to hear from you!

Hi to the rest of the gang, hope you are all well!  I am ok, after a bit of a stressy day yesterday, I called the clinic and the nurse seemed to think that the effects were nothing to worry about, she wanted to check with the doc and get back to me, so she called me back and they are changing my protocol from an agonist protocol to an antagonist protocol, really not sure what the implications of this are, but I spoke to another doc today, as AF decided to show up this morning, and he said as they can't be sure whether or not the sniffing is having the effect, it's best to stop and instead I ill be having injections of a hormone suppressant.  So no drugs for me until Monday, which I do find quite strange and a little worrying, anyone come across this before?
x
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

congrats Mr and Mrs Fish!  The twin bumps thread is an invaluable source of help.  My two are now 15 months today and total lunatics


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Haven't posted in weeks - really trying to stay out of my own head during our first IVF, if you know what i mean....

Kellylou - Glad your cycle's back on. Case of the happy tortoise winning the race I hope!

Miss T - are you feeling better? I find my body goes into _overdrive/eject! eject!_ mode everytime i start a new drug, & it's never ever the actual side-effects they predict in the notes that come with the meds...frequently the exact opposites! 

KJP & Fozi - Really interested to hear about yours & Fozi's feelings during FET process - if i have any chance of freezing left over blastos from this week I will totally do FET next time. The OHSS and stimming process has been horrific at times. I'd do anything to get out of repeating those stages. But 8 blastos is incredible KJP. Best of luck to you both 

Molly - So sorry about your recent setbacks. It'll happen in time, just don't punish yourself in the short term honey. 

Paula - Has that nasty cyst gone yet? Is there a risk it might reappear during stimming? Really hope all goes well for you this month - The build up to this June has been the longest ever 

Love and Sunshine to anyone i've missed 

My latest: We got 10 eggs on Friday's EC. Today we're down to 6 at the 8-cell stage (Day 3), with 1 "excellent" quality embryo and 3 "v.good" ones. (the remainder sound less hopeful) 
Not many to work with, I know.. bit disappointing, as I know most women seem to produce so many more and I'm worried coz i'm only 29years old!

My Transfer's due on day 5 or 6 (Wed or Thurs)....I'm still so incredibly swollen and worried i'm mildly overstimmed, but in no real pain i suppose. Trying to go for walks, but finding I tire so easily at the moment.

May I ask the following questions of y'all....

* Do the embryologists at ACU give proper quality ratings of the blastos, in terms of fragmentation, uneven cleavage, etc...or do they just keep telling you if they are good/very good/excellent. I'd actually appreciate more specific info....has anyone been given this in the past?

* Is a day 6 transfer normal? why would they be suggesting this for me?

" If i'm under the care of Dr Serhal, will he do the ET? Or do you just get whoever is on shift that day?
I had Dr Saab for EC, which was great, he's such a sweetie, (bumped into him the day after EC at London Bridge Tube station, which was kinda weird!)...but i'd sort of really like Dr S to the ET. 
What are you're experiences?

All this aside, I'm super excited and just trying to stay chilled.

Love to all xxxx
mackenzie


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all

I'm gearing up for my holiday on Thursday .... can't wait to be on that plane!  

Kelly - I'm absolutely chuffed for you that your little uns started catching up with the big un.  It sounds as though it is going great.

Mis Ti - I really hope you are feeling better.  As far as I am aware and antagonist protocol is where there is no suppression ie no sniffing so hopefully no feeling revolting side effects    I haven't heard of anyone feeling that bad during sniffing but as Mac said it really is different from person to person.  Personally I hate the sniffing bit and the less of it I can get away with the better.

KJP and Fozi - you must be gearing up now for your FETs.  Thinking of you.

Molly - how are you feeling?  Have they confirmed how long you will have to wait?

Paula - hopefully that nasty old cyst has faded away.  What an absolute kick in the guts for you.  

Mac - it sounds as though you are doing fine.  They transfer day 5 or day 6 dependent on how quickly your blastos are developing so nothing to worry about.  They will tell you the gradings if you push them but tend to just give you the very good type answer unless you push.  When it comes to transfer and freezing they give you a better grading ie 5aa which is top grade and then the letters go down the scale as the grade gets slightly more iffy.  It just depends who is on duty when they do ET.  I have had Mr S and Mr R and quite frankly the transfer with Mr R went a little more smoothly (or so DH and I thought) but I think they are all brilliant so it doesn't really matter who you have.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Anyway, I will catch up with you all when I return from hols.  Oooh one more thing.  I ordered my drugs for when I return from Healthcare at Home who were as usual prompt and my chilled drugs arrived in great big frozen ice blocks.  The only change is that they now ask for a 2% charge on credit cards so it might be worth making sure you have enough money in your current account to cover it when you order.

See you soon peeps!

Love

H


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI ladies,

I lost you all backi there! Did you miss me?  

MacKenzie, they can defi9nitely give you more specific grading info if you want it, as they have to use it clinically themselves.  Generally speaking yes I think you do get whoever is on shift but if you make a specific request they will try and grant it if they can.  Good luck - quality not quantity, and it sounds GREAT if they are talking about Day 6 (blast) transfer as it shows the embies have overcome some signifcant obstacles outside teh body already.

MissTI - hope they are getting on top of your symptoms, would you mind if I asked what injectable hormone suppressant they are giving you?

Fozi - you made me chucke with your Aunt Flo visit while on the phone, I had an imagne of you knicker-checking LOL!

BIg Fishes - I won't say I told you so - super congrats!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all

What a lovely sunny day and weekend.  Made it seem less like a Monday at work today!

Hi Helen, hope you have a lovely holiday, where are you off to again?  Glad you have had all your drugs delivered, one less thing to tick off the list!

Hi TizzyWizz - how are you doing?

Mackenzie - I think 10 eggs is good (well done for getting to that stage also, no mean feat I have come to realise!) and it's quality they're after rather than quantity.  Helen seems to have done a brilliant job of answering your questions.  I'm not sure on many of them but as for taking to day 6 I guess because they think that will give you the best possible chance of a BFP as it's higher with blasts and that sounds like the longest time they can develop them out of the body.  Keep resting and six days until ET gives your body a good chance to recover before ET.  Let us know how you get on!

Miss Ti - I haven't heard of the protocol you're on but I'm no expert - It sounds like they are trying to be on the safe side with the drugs (because your AF has turned up, just a few days late) - have you started your injections yet - good luck with those

Hiya Fozi - how was first day back at school not too horrendous I hope

How is everyone else doing?

As for me, has been a little bit stressful over last few days - had a scan on Sat but saw I was bleeding a bit when I got there (probably best time it could have happened really) - womb lining was still intact and follicles still there on scan so thought probably dropping eostrogen which was confirmed by blood tests.  Anyway bleeding stopped, they upped my drug dosage and fingers crossed is all looking fine.  I have some mammoth follicles (so again worry I might ovulate early) but they say is very small risk whilst sniffing.  Just had call to do trigger shot and booked in for EC on Wed - woo hoo, just worried about ovulating early as have seen it happen to someone else, keep everything crossed for me!

Love to all

Kellyxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Mackenzie - sorry I can't answer your questions, 10 eggs is great and  4 embies to work with is really good, sending you loads of    for weds/thurs

Helen - have a great holiday!!

Tizzywizz - I'm going to be on Centoride as of day 6 to supress me.

Kelly - good luck for EC on Weds!

I went in for my baseline today, all looking fine, which I am pleased about.  Was a bit of confusion about what drug I was going on, now it's two amps of menoupur, 100mg of clomid and then centoride on day 6 or the suppression.  Start injecting tonight, wish me luck!!!
x
x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all

Mackenzie - wow, your cycle sounds like its going really well.  good luck with the ET.  that really interesting that they grade the blasties, I do hope they are all '5aa' or as close to as poss. 

helenp01 - thanks for the tip on healthcare at home, I was going to with them or Fazleys, but may now go with Fazley. 

Kellylou - how worrying re the spotting, and its brilliant that Dr got that all drug plugged up.  let me us know how Wed goes - will be thinking of you. 

Miss T - good luck tonight with the injections, hope they are only little pricks and not too painful.  

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  

Nighty night.


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Me again!  Good luck with the injections Miss Ti, if I am being very honest some days they didn't really hurt (definitely less painful than a blood test) and other days they were a bit painful - think it depends where the needle goes in and if nerves so pot luck really.  Plus still convined DH jabbed it in a bit too hard!

Thanks Rex for your good wishes - yes all a bit scary but all seems to have stopped now phew.  How are you doing?

I have a few questions i forgot to ask earlierif anyone can help?  May seem silly but after EC will I need to get a taxi home - or perhaps just a taxi to the train station?  On my instructions it says something about dressing gown and slippers - do they provide those or do you take your own (silly questions I know!).  Also they say they sedate you - does anyone remember anything from theirs or is it almost like a general aneasthetic? Also (last question I promise) do they give you pain killers when you come round - should I take my own heat pad with me to help with the pain?

Thank you all

Night xxxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all

Miss Ti - excellent news about a clear baseline scan .... now the fun begins!

Kelly - to answer your questions.  You might want to get a taxi to the station as you can feel a bit woozy/tired afterwards.  The tenderness tends to kick in a bit later when the anaethetic wears off.  You need to bring your dressing gown and some sort of footwear (slippers not essential!) from home.  You won't know anything about egg collection - you will just wake up not realising it has been done.  You should bring your own pain killers but as I said above, you probably won't need them until a little while after.  I found the next day was worse that the actual day of egg collection.  

Cheers

H
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi 

Helen, thanks for answering all my questions - good job I checked about dressing gown - have just washed it as a bit dirty hee hee 

Bit nervous now about whether eggs will still be there and numbers/quality but as DH keeps saying there's nothing I can do now so to try and keep calm and stop worrying!

How is everyone else this evening -good I hope

Lots of luck to us all

Kellyxxd


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls

Just to let you know they collected 15 eggs this morning - very, very pleased

They say slight risk of OHSS as some of my follicles were massive but to keep drinking loads and flag up if I feel unwell

Will catch up with you all properly later

Kellyxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow Kelly - 15 is a fantastic number ...... well done!  

H
x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Well done Kelly, what an amazing outcome after the worry you had earlier!    Hope the symptoms subside - Ive had 3 ECs now and each of them have varied in the extent of symptoms.  I agree rest and gentle moving around seem sensible.

PS I think there must only be a small risk of OHSS, because if they were more concerned they would have given you the prophalactic that they gave me and another lady here before.  Keep up the fluids though.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Kelly-what a fab number of eggs! really great news.  i am sure they are getting down to it as we speak     
Keep rested and def drink loads of water.
  
Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello ladies and fish

Sorry lost you with the new thread and just found you again....

Kelly that sounds like a fab number, and hope there is lots of love in the lab. AGree with Tizzy that if they really thought there was an OHSS risk they would give you the norprolac (yuck)

Mac - have you had ET yet? How many? good luck with the 2WW   great you have got so much futher into this cycle.

Molly, great news your cycle is back on and good luck with it.

Fozi so pleased you had another break over half term - when do you start this cycle?

MissT - you sound like you are on a really special protocol, I hope you get minimum side effects and lots of lovely eggies. HOw is DH?

Helen have a fab holiday enjoy and get rested with some R+R. Are you another June cycler or are you waiting until later in the summer??

Olivia are you ok hun?

Not much to report for me. DH is seeing our urologist tomorrow to find out if he is starting Menopur (have NOT told him its made from menopausal women's urine ) and hope it helps him grow some sperms. We are going to cycle in Sept we think when its had 3 months to work - anyone else going at that time?? We can use the frozen eggs which is great as I am totally with Mac and don't want another OHSS scare, but means I will get friendly with the lovely gestone for 2 weeks! ouch. I am still waiting to find out if Mum can help us fund a cycle in the US but I am getting a bit less fussed as it means a lot of stress and risk for lots of money and not much added value (except in sperm retrieval) - and will cost £26K   puts the ACU in the shade!

Just wanted to let you know that a colleague here at work who I bumped into in the waiting room at ACU has had a BFP (she told me in the loos today!).

love and  
C


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all

Cecilia - OMG £26k that is a serious amount of money - they must be very, very, very good.  Ha ha best not to tell DH about where menopur comes from me thinks!  Yuk.  September will be here before you know it and hope DH gets on well at urologist appointment tomorrow.  Thanks for letting us know about colleagues BFP - lovely to hear of more UCH successes.

Hi Fozi how are you doing hope your first week back at school was okay

Tizzywizz and Helen thanks for your good wishes - how are you both doing?

Well I have some more good news (think it's pay back time after the stress at start of cycle!) out of 15 eggs - 14 have fertilised!  And they said the fifteenth was an immature egg so wouldn't have fertilised anyway.  Am gobsmacked, felt a bit teary when they phoned me.  Hooray - so all being well ET is set for either Monday or Tuesday.

Hope everyone has a good evening - I'm going to watch Slumdog Millionaire - brill film.

Hi to everyone else - Mackenzie how are you doing - when is ET for you?

Kellyxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Kellylou - great news! 14 little yous and DHs, should we be scared, ha ha, only teasing.  That is fab news and all very very promising.  I hope you are feeling ok.  I'm a huge fan of the slumdog soundtrack - think the Rahman dude is super talented, not sure I'm that keen on the film though. 

Ceciliab - I did not know we used women's pee in our drugs - how very moreish! I'm glad you have frosties to enable you to try again.  You never know, you may not have to go to the US. 

Mac - how are you doing? 

Miss T - how is the down regging going?  are you getting used to the injections (so to speak) - is it as bad as you thought it would be?

Hugs to everyone else. 

Rex


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm a bit behind so haven't as yet congratulated the Fishes on the twins!  Hope all continues to go well.

Great news on the 14 fertilised embryos Kellylou!  Hope they continue to progress well.  Now you'll get to hear about them each morning as they progress.

Mackenzie - hope you are coping ok with this cycle and ET goes/went well.

Ceciliab - great that you have a plan and know what's happening until September time.  I find the inablity to plan the worst!  Here's hoping you won't need to spend that £26k in the States.

Good luck to Molly, MissT and everyone else cycling at the moment (I've lost track a bit).

I went for my first scan last Friday for my frozen cycle.  I cheated slightly because I might have only been spotting on Friday but I called it day 1.  I really needed to have the scan on Friday as I started a new role on Monday.  I'm going in for the second scan tomorrow after being on progynova all week.  Only thing is that I'm still bleeding from AF this time.  So even if Saturday was the real day 1 that's now 6 days when I'm used to having a 3 day AF.  I did have the cautery to the cervix about two weeks before AF.  I think being anxious about it is probably not helping.  I guess I'll just have to wait to see what they say tomorrow at my scan.  I'm worried they'll cancel the cycle.  But if its not right then that would be the best thing to do.  What's more likely to happen is they keep me sniffing and on the progynova for a few more days to see what happens before deciding.  Mr S. told me that's the good thing about a frozen cycle is that you can just keep sniffing until the body is ready.  But I really don't fancy sniffing for months!  I feel better just typing all that  

Have a good weekend.

Eddy


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends on what the clinic tells you is actual AF.  As far as I remember, it needs to be full flow so to speak, not spotting and anything after 3pm doesn't count as day one.


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies  

First of I thought I would say a massive thanks to you all for all your help during this cycle  . You are all stars & both myself & Mrs Bigfish have found your comments & pms so helpful on this bumpy road we are all on. Rather than inch through the support list (as you know who you are  ) I just want to wish you all soooooo much luck in your future cycles. Easy it is not, but sites like this really do make the whole journey so much easier - even if sometimes there are challenges on the way.

So, we are now discharged form the clinic & Mrs Bigfish is off to see Dr tomorrow to get a scan on NHS in 2/3 weeks time. We had our 2nd scan yesterday at UCL - both twins growing & heard their heart beat which made it seem really "real" if that makes sense  . I am so excited, as is Mrs Bigfish - makes the failed cycle we had at Hammersmith seem very insignificant now..but at the time it clearly wasn't. 

So, IMO you are all in the best place possible, but you probably know that. We have been impressed at everything we have seen at this great clinic and cant sing their praises highly enough. Expensive it is, although if you do some digging you may find some PCT do fund cycles there - Ealing for example does

So, good luck to you all - and hope you all get what you want 

Will be checking in for regular progress from you lovely ladies - a few with very special interest for us both 

Have a fab weekend - and again...thankyou....


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Eddy - Chill out girl! I had a really long bleed at the beginning of this cycle, lasted about 7 days, but didn't get in the way of any part of this cycle. So don't worry until the ACU tell you to! 

Cecilia - great that you've now got September to look forward to, just don't let it make your life feel frozen until then...I hope you will really treat you and DH to some other happy distractions and come back to this refreshed and confident. All the best with the Menopur...are you going to do the jabs for your DH?

Kellylou - 14 fertilized gives you a great chance at some fab blastos hopefully and even a few to freeze for later! Hope it plain sailing from here for you!! Stay excited and positive. I found the daily call from the embryologist really confidence building...shame the calls can't continue once the little blasto is returned to the mothership!

Hello to Fozi, Helen...everyone who's waiting to kick off this month, i know that's lots of you!

Paula - how are you honey?

Miss T - anchors away, good luck from here...

Big Fishes - Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!! What a joy xx

Well i had ET on Wednesday late afternoon after some last munite complications.
I was experiencing OHSS prior to the ET and went in 24hrs before to just get checked over and have blood taken. Unfortunately the scan showed my uterus totally full with fluid - (i still looked 4 months pregnant from this bloating) and they also found fluid on my left lung too. Basically they said i couldn't go ahead with ET if this continued and sent me home with Norprolac (for the OHSS) and I got really very sad.
Amazingly about 40% of the swelling went down over night (I spent most of the night on the loo) & we begged Dr Saab the next day to let us go ahead with ET, especially since we had a top grade blasto literally hatching that morning from its shell (photo is soooo cool.)

So we went ahead, one blasto was put back, and we've had 3 more frozen.

I've got to keep on with the Norprolac for the next two weeks - this drug is horrible, but i won't go into that - if you get it, you'll learn for yourself!

Here begins the 2ww - basically with the OHSS, if u _do_ fall pregnant, the hormone surge makes the ohss symptoms go into overdrive, and this can be fatal...but 'whatever it takes', right?

Praying for a bit of spotting over the weekend - that would be a welcome sign!

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!  

Mackenzie


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I really have to disagree with the 'whatever it takes' line and I hope you meant this tongue in cheek.  OHSS isn't to be taken lightly.
Good luck with the 2ww and I hope the OHSS goes away.


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I know that it has been ages since I have been on but I have been reading following everyone's story, just haven't felt like I can contribute much, you know how it is, a blah month really. I was a bit down about that cyst as was so psyched to start but hey if that is the worst setback in this second cycle then things won't be too bad.

Fishes,  So so thrilled for you, 2 healthy heart beats and a discharge, what a fantastic result.    Two smiles for your two miracles, what a dream ending. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Don't be strangers, you must come back and see all our good news.

Kelly,    Wow this cycle has certainly turned on its head for you. From a near cancellation to 14 fertilised embies, how fantastic, am sure you will be going to blast with that many. Let us know what happens and good luck.   they are divided beautifully as I type.

Mac,      Hey Honey, so pleased that everything has gone well. Hope that you are not feeling too awful, it sounds as though you have been through it quite a bit. One hatching blast is soooo great though, feel really positive for you.    Did you decide to have just one returned? Did they suggest that? Hope that all your OHSS symtoms die a death although that is the opposite of what you need so will hope that they do not trouble you too much whilst doing the job that is needed. Btw, obviously realised that you were being facetious about 'whatever it takes' but recognised the desperation underneath.  

Cecilia,    Roll on September for you. It sounds as though you are preparing yourself, not to mention your dh imbibing old women's wee, have you shared that with him? I am sure that as your mum stews on it, she will come up with the dosh although fingers crossed it won't be needed.  

Helen,      Hope you have had a relaxing holiday and are all ready to face this challenge with me. When will you start? Are you sniffing yet?

Eddysu,      As Mac said, I was also bleeding well into my cycle, they check the lining and wouldn't start you if it wasn't thin enough. They will guide you. Good Luck.

Molly,      Any news on the IUI? So awful to go through a converted cycle, such a downer. Mine was nearly converted and actually I think they strung out my stimms too long as the eggs were poor quality and only 2 made it to day three and they weren't special. We will have to see what happens this time. I think I may have an underlying problem.

Miss TI,      How is the stimming going, hope those follies are growing well.    Good luck. Hope your dh is ok too.  

Fozi,          When are you starting sweetie? Hope all is well.

kjp,            What about you hon, have you had your down regging month start? Hope all is well.

Olivia,          Loads of love, hope you are getting ready too............lots of us getting into the starting blocks here.

Hi to Tizzy and Rex and anyone else I have missed.

Hopefully, my period will be here next week and I can start this time.

Till then,

Px


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, at my scan today apparently my lining is doing ok - 7mm already.  In the past I have never gotten it above 8mm so this seemed good to me.  The bleeding is apparently coming from my cervix and can indicate an infection so they have given me some extra antibiotics to see if that will sort it out.  I feel a bit vulnerable about it all and not sure what to do.  I'm sure they think I had some quack do the cautery but it was a good doctor in a good hospital (all done privately).  Maybe I should be going back to him with the bleeding but right now I feel better with ACU looking after me.  I have another scan on Tuesday so hopefully the antibiotics will do the trick.

Paulaej - hope AF arrives soon and you are on your way again.

Hang in there Mac.  I hope the OHSS dies down and you are ok.  Good luck with the 2ww.

Well done Fishes on your second successful scan.  Hope Mrs. Fish is feeling ok and will be able to start enjoying the pregnancy.

Hello to everyone else.

Eddy


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Kelly - amazing news!!!!  Well done you!

I went in for a scan today, my first since stimming started.  I only had 8 follies, and my blood test level was 138, not sure what that means.  Anyway, they are more than doubling my dose of menopur so hopefully it will get better, I hope so as stressing a bit now... 

Hi to all the rest of the gang, thank you all for your best wishes!
x
x


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Miss TI,

My first blood result was 43 so don't stress, they will getyou back on track.

P


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening girls

Miss Ti - I don't think I had many follicles on my first scan - also when i went for EC they said they thought I had 9 before the op but somehow found another 6!  Try not to worry - 8 is still a perfectly good number and they can do plenty with that even if it stayed at 8.  Sorry I can't advise on the blood levels I'm not sure what that means at this stage but they pick these things up quickly if they aren't within expected range and I am sure the double dose of menopur will have the desired effect.  

Hi Paula good to hear from you.  Woo hoo for getting started soon

Eddysu - great news on the womb lining - sounds very positive,  Sorry to hear about your bleeding, there's always something to worry about hey.

MacKenzie - so sorry to hear about the OHSS, you have really been through the mill you poor thing.  Keeping everything crossed that your symptoms settle down and you start to feel better soon - oh and of course that your little embryo settles in for the long haul!  You look after yourself.

What wonderful news Mr Big Fish - discharged from the ACU as well - so, so pleased for you and DW

Embryologist called today to say embryos dividing as expected - mix of 2,3,4 and 5 cells - one classed as excellent, 9 as good and 4 poor.  Does anyone know if good can turn into excellent or will good stay as good?  Sorry don't want to sound ungrateful as have had a really good result, just want them to do as well as they possibly can. They said they will call early tomorrow morning - most likely still a Mon or Tuesday transfer but possibility it could be tomorrow (hope they can get some blasts - we shall see - also not mentally prepared for tomorrow!) the waiting continues!  I've also had some pink tinged CM today but embryologist said this is perfectly normal after EC - seems to have stopped now but has anyone else experienced this?

Enjoy your evening ladies 

Kellyxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Kelly, Paula, thanks so much for you replies, makes me feel better. Fingers crossed for Monday;s scan.

x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Miss Ti - keeping everything crossed for Monday.

I have a quick question for anyone logging on who has got a BFP through IVF - what quality were your embryos.  ACU rang this morning to say taking to blasts for transfer Mon or Tuesday which is great but we have no excellent, a mixture of good, average and poor.  Can't help but feel a bit disappointed this morning.  Does that mean our chances are reduced?  Thanks in advance

Kellyxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Kelly,
Ours were all 'excellent' however only 2 survived to a 4 day transfer.
There is no real rule as to quality leading to BFP.  I know for a fact that some embryos have been transferred even though they were classed as 'poor' and fragemented however, it was the only survivor and it was done to ensure the patient had all the chances they could give her and she had a BFP.  I believe the child is now comprehensive school age.  Likewise, 'excellent' qualities have led to BFN so please don't lose hope


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Glitter thanks for your reassurance

news is mixed today - embryos not developing as fast as they would like - have four in the running - one top quality (I think) and one coming in second to that - not sure the other two are any good, Haven't reached blastocyst stage yet - they will call me in the morning before 10.30 with news. All this waiting is making me very anxious - also feel upset as didn't expect with 14 fertilised eggs we would be in this situation pinning all our hopes on two. Oh well nothing I can do now - so just need to try and keep busy today.  Had no idea that this part would be so stressful, thought we'd done the difficult bit getting 14 to fertilise

Miss Ti - hope your scan tomorrow brings good news and Mackenzie hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much and OHSS symptoms are easing up a bit

Hugs to everyone else - roll on tomorrow morning with some more news, it's all this waiting that I hate

Kellyxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

You're in the same position as we were - 13 fertilised and only 2 made it to day 4.  

If you haven't heard from ACU by 10.30am then ring them!  We were told the same thing and nobody called us to tell us that ET would be at 2pm.  I got fed up of waiting around and rang them at 12pm to ask what on earth was going on!  Luckily we live 5 mins from the station and a 35 min train ride in.  I had 2 large bottles of water with me to try and down!!!!


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Glitter - that's good to know not all is lost and you obviously had a brilliant outcome from it all to keep my PMA up!  (I am a born pessimist  unfortunately when it comes to "baby" related things working for us).  Was waiting around this morning until call came in at 11.45 - it's very stressful so I'll give them to 10.30 tomorrow and if not call them - thanks for the tip. xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Glitter, I remember your ET story as though it was yesterday!!!  I totally agree ladies, if you havent heard back on anything by the time you expect to always chase the clinic.

Kellylou, I hate to say it but the stress is there as a constant and 2ww can be pretty   too, depending on how patient you are.  Over the various cycles, I guess I've become nonplussed now but then I always keep busy as an antidote!  Good luck hun, its going in the right direction and the strong embies are showing themselves!

MissTi, good luck with stims!

Hi to everyone else, like Paula, Im in limbo land at mo but its great to hear everyone's news.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Kelly sending you lots of     and wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.  

Mackenzie - hope you're doing good.

Tizzywizz - always good to hear from you!

I'm ok, am feeling a little bloated, but quite happy that I can feel something as at least I know something is happening in there!  am booked in tomorrow at 9.45 so hoping for good news.....

Hope you're all having a good weekend.....
x
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

hello Everyone

Just a quickie from me, have been terribly busy with visiting family, promise to do more personals later in the week, when i get a chance to catch my breath!

just wanted to wish Kelly- lots of luck for tomorrow. please please dont feel disappointed with your little eggies. i have had sooooooooooooo many people tell me that they have had a BFP with "average" or even "less than average" quality ones. you have some good ones waiting for you. ( top grade blastos did nothing for me in both of my cycles) remember it only takes a little "spark" inside you for an embryo to implant (obviously thats not medical language i am using!   )

keep positive, we are all here for you and you also will need to keep strong for your 2ww.  

lots of love
Fozi

big    for all you ladies, will catch up soon.


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Woooooohoooooooooo. An update this morning - my embryos seems to have had a growth spurt overnight and we have 3 blastocysts - they will grade them later just before ET which is going to be at 2.15.  Amazing news really.  I have to have a full bladder and she said to drink 1.5-2 litres at 12 - there is no way my bladder will be able to hold that amount in for that length of time - if there is anyone reading before 12 could you let me know how much you drank and how long before ET?

Sorry that's a me post - will catch up with you all properly later

Thank you everyone for your good wishes and notes you made me feel a hundred times better over the weekend. I think you have more faith in my body than I do!  I promise to be positive from now on!

Kellyx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Hiya, think I just scrape in before 12!
I started downing the water then, on the train, and then loads in the waiting room. After the dummy ET run where some PITA DH couldn't get there on time, pushing us 45 mins back, I wasn't going to walk the mile from the station to ACU with that amount of water in me as it was blooming uncomfortable.
Even after 2 litres, they scanned me and said I had to drink more  It was like being back at uni / last orders necking the liquid back 
So, I'd take a load with you to drink, the nearer you get to the clinic!

*PS - Good luck*


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Good luck Kelly - am thinking of you its now 3.30 pm hope you got enough water inside you!

A friend on another thread posted this poem, and I thought it was so beautiful I would share it with you, but don't read it in public if you are in an emotional state! Not much to say for me, except still haven't managed to talk to mum yet about the money, everytime i bring it up she changes the topic. I will call her tomorrow! Good luck to all you june cyclers, I hope the sunshine and the PMA lead to a big fat run of BFPs.

love
C 

Hiya all,

Still lurking - like to see how my buddies are getting on!

I saw this and thought of you all:

Lou who shows us the life we hope for, however we get there,
Maybe who fought her own fight while DH was fighting for the rest of the country, 
Carrie and her dear DH, who need help to keep hoping, 
BB who's positivity has saved us all at some time (and who's disappearing in front of our eyes!  ), 
Claudine our guru, who has faced all this twice, and suceeded, 
Shell, who hopes to do the same,
Weefluff - perhaps the poem is right? We shouldn't feel jealous, they will never know what we know!
Cecelia who will travel to the ends of the earth and back to make their dreams come true,
sweetdreams, fizzy and all the rest who are chasing  

I don't know who wrote it, but I came across it on one of the other threads (Pippi, you've probably already seen in) and thought it should be shared. Sorry if you've seen it before. If not - be warned, perhaps it shouldn't be read in public  


There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.

I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books but because I have struggled and toiled for this child. I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed. I have endured and planned over and over again. 

Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams. I will notice everything about my child. I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 

I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me. 

I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see. Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love. I will be a better mother for all that I have endured.

I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbour, friend and sister because I have known pain. I know disillusionment as my own body has betrayed me. I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall. I have prevailed. I have succeeded. I have won. 

So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs. I listen. And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes. I have learned to appreciate life. 

Yes I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Cecilia -what a beautiful poem, gives us all something to think about.

Kelly - hoping you are PUPO by now!!

News from me - scan was ok today, have 10 follies, 6 a good size, they've increased my menopur to 6 amps, but I only got a voicemail so couldn't ask any questions, does anyone know if that amount is mixed with 2 waters or 3?  They said they might stimm me a bit longer as I have a long natural cycle, so we'll see how it goes.....
x
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all

Cecilia what a lovely poem, brought a tear to my eye - thank you for sharing that with us and for the PMA.  How are you doing?

Miss Ti  - that number is good - glad the number is up from last time - sorry I can't help on the menopur question though 

Glitter thank you so much for your advice and support earlier

Well I am PUPO with two blasts on board! - they have given me a 65% chance of a BFP which is great.  ET was easy but my bladder was sooooo full - I had to go and half empty it, have never needed a wee so much in my life was counting down the minutes!  And I only drank 1.5 litres!  Taking it easy on the sofa now and have all week off work - yipppeee lots of rubbish TV, films and books - well for the next few days anyway.  Apparently they have frozen two more blasts also and waiting to see what happens to a few others - yippeee.

Hi to everyone else - am so happy to have got to this stage after all the hiccups along the way and thank you so much everyone for your support and good wishes - means a lot to me.  

Kellyxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice one Kellylou.  Put your feet up and the bad tv on with the trashy magazines    I was given 40% of BFP and then 20% chance of twins so you are doing well by comparison    And mine never got as far as yours before ET either !


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

whoo hoo kelly, PUPO, PUPO!!!  So exciting!

finally managed to get through to the clinic, it's two waters, so hopefully by weds I'll have  afew more  follies going...
x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi to everyone,

not been on here for a while so lots to catch up on

kelly, well done.  you have had such a rollercoaster and you have done so well.  relax and enjoy your movies...and focus on the colour orange.  zita says it helps implantation.   

cecelia, that poem is so very true and moving.  really believe it to be true. hope you are ok and things move on for you and dh smoothly.

miss ti, full steam ahead for you...all exciting now.

mackenzie, really hope you are ok and not got full blown ohss.  drug sounds unpleasant but if it stops the full ohss it has to be worth it.  i will never forget how horrendous and scary it was.

hi to fozi, paula tizzy and to lovely glitter-you have such a good memory from when you did ivf...i feel it's all a blur!
hi to everone else

i had fet on 1/6.  2 AA blasties put back.  unfortunately i have had some spotting today and horrendous af pain so think it may be all over  for me.  dr saab doubled my dose of utrogestan, but just don't feel pregnant. can't believehow disappointed i feel. 

love ginny xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh Ginny am so sorry to hear your news but it seems still early days and that may be an implantation bleed I really hope so and am thinking of you.

Kelly hope you are not reading this and are chilling out with your blastos in the mother-ship!

Glitter - am a bit lost with your story now - are you going for another cycle hun?

MissT here's to good news on wed   and grow follies grow

love and   to everyone
C


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

evening

Ha ha Celilia I am relaxing but I like keeping up to date on here (it's my therapy as well) - also hate to say it already but a bit bored just lying here on the sofa.  How are you doing?

Ginny - like Ceclilia I'm thinking it does seem really early for AF to be here and so really hoping that it is an implantation bleed.  
Let us know how you're getting on and remember we're here to support you whatever the outcome

Miss TI - good luck for tomorrow let us know how it goes I'm sure it wil be positive news - it's very confusing when they change your dose how many waters to mix with etc and I forgot to ask when they upped my dose (made an educated guess which was fortunately correct!)

Hi to everyone else.  Have to say it all feels a bit surreal when I really think about being PUPO (DH still thinks that word is hilarious!) 

Love to all

Kellyxxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Can't believe I have only just found this thread, I've been on a may/June cyclers and so have missed you.

Kelly - You're just around the same time as me, I had EC on Thurs, 15 collected, 10 of which fertilised.  We were told on Saturday that all looked good, 3 excellent and 6 good, 1 fell by the wayside   and was told likely that we'd get to blast.  Then had a call on Sunday to say that they had not done so well overnight and were really only 2 that were good to transfer that day, so made a dash to the ACU via the accu and now have 2 on board.  Congrats on your 2 strong embies!!

Some of you have referred to Dr Saab - I get so confused with who's who, which one is Dr Saab??

Hello to all  

Mim x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi,

mim, dr saab is the youngish chap with dark hair.  he's absolutely lovely.  fingers crossed for your 2 on board.  when are you testing?

kelly, make sure you do not move from that sofa for a few days.  hopefully if the treatment is successful, in 9 months you will never get the chance to sit watching movies all day again so make the most of it now and give yourself the best chance.  

good luck to miss ti

g xxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Thx Ginny - Yes, he is absolutely lovely - he did my EC.  Not so sure about the other chap, often wears jackets with elbow patches?

Not testing until the 23rd, Mr R said 16 days from ET.....which is ages off!!!   

Hoping that double dose of utrogestan does the trick... Stay positive   

Mimx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd catch up and say hello!

Bigfish - I'm so pleased to hear your 2 little ones are doing well, you and Mrs Fish must be so excited now!! Hope the rest of the pregnancy goes very well and that Mrs Fish isn't feeling too sick  

Kelly - Well done on being PUPO! I had the same thing on ET day, I have a very small bladder I think as all I drank was 1/2 litre on the way up to acu and was fit to burst already. They made me get up and empty my bladder bit by bit in between scanning me to check how full I was - was so funny! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you, the 2ww is a nightmare, I had the week officially off after and watched about 3 dvd's a day with Dh home to keep my company and make me food etc, was great! The the 2nd week was when I had lots of spotting so thought best not to go back to work so had that week signed off by Dr Saab. By the end of the 2ww I honestly can say I was going a little   !! Keep yourself occupied and get lots and lots of rest. Looking forward to hearing some good news from you in 2wks!      

Fozi - How are you doing? When do you start treatment again? Have you found another house yet?

Ginny - I'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding, you never know though, it could be implantation?? I know you don't want to get your hopes up but it's not over till it's over so try and relax a little and see what happenes. I really hope it is implantation for you!   

Mackenzie - well done to you too fopr being PUPO! Sorry to hear you've still had OHSS probs, how are you feeling now? Hope youi're getting some rest?   Keeping everything crossed for you too and hope to hear some good news soon!


Miss TI - hope your follies are growing nicely and things are going well for you!

Cecelia - How are things with you? Are you having another go at acu or are you still considering the treatment abroad? Sorry if you've discussed this earlier, can't go that far back! Hope you are ok

Hi to anyone else I've missed, hope everyone is feeling positive and preparing for the huge loaqd of June cycles. Hope to hear more BFP's very soon!

Nikki xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi nikki,

thanks for checking in.  read from your post that you had spotting in 2ww.  did you have cramps too?  did you think it was all over?  i always spot before my period so can't help feeling despondent.  also just don't have any preg symptoms and i'm sure last time my 
(.)(.) were very sore.

hope your preg going ok.  do you have a bump yet?
g xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Nik lovely to hear from you and v sweet of you to check in with us. I basically am planning another cycle at the ACU in Sept and DH has gone onto menopur and cialis to boost his sperm making capacity     it works! We would love to go to have tx in the US at Cornell, but it is horrifically expensive and stressful and the only way we could fund it is from a gift from my parents. they are being a bit strange and don't want to say yes or no and say they have lots more questions, which has completely put me off as I am not pitching on dragons den, and feel quite strongly if they want to help us its because they trust us to know what is best and not make that judgement themselves, but who said parents were easy, or thought 31 year old highly educated daughters actually knew what was best!! 

I hope you are well and glowing - are you going to put up a bump picture? 

Ginny am keeping up the    for you and the other June PUPOs Mac and Kelly so far - how many more cycling??

lol
C


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Ginny - Yes I started spotting about 5 days post ET, was devastated and was so sure it was all over, but then the next day it wasn't quite as heavy and I had no pain at all and then it was on and off up until test day. I really had a huge shock when i got that BFP as I has no pregnancy symptoms at all at that stage, a little uncomfi in abdo but just put that down to post ec/et issues and drugs etc.
I really hope your spotting is nothing more than implantation, just like it was for me    

Cecelia - I'm glad to hear things are moving forward and you are having another go,    that this cycle is the one for you. It is expensive enough just at acu, it is a huge amount of money to find. It must be so hand especially with DH on drugs too. It must be so hard that your parents don't feel able to just give help you out without questioning it, have they explained their concerns or are they just not wanting to say anything? Must be so frustrating if they have the means to help you both.

All is well with me and bump thank you, getting bigger! Have my 20wk scan on 29th June so just praying all is ok.

Fingers and everything crossed for everyone - sending you all loads and loads of  

Nikki xx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls

Nikki really nice to hear from you and I laughed at your similar experiences of ET!  I second a request for a bump photo or a link to one!  That's so soon until your 20 week scan - do you think you'll find out whether a boy/girl?

Ginny - how are things today?  I remember reading posts from a lady on another board who was on her second IVF and was convinced because symptoms were different to first IVF when pregnant it was a BFN - she went on to have twins!

Mim - welcome to the thread - we're just days apart - how are you finding the wait so far - If I get past 12 days without AF appearing I think I would find it too difficult to wait 16 days when I know if a BFP it would show up on a test before 16 days - would also like to time it with a weekend rather than a work day if not good news.  I know the dr you mean with the leather arm pads he did my EC but I can't remember what he said his name was.  I had an older lady dr for my ET who I hadn't met as she'd been away on holiday during all my scans - she was absolutely lovely but again didn't catch her name,  as was the embroyologist Suzanne, explained everything so well and was really positive about everything.  And my other favourite is the consultant I saw for appointments - Rehan Salim, just brilliant and came to see me after EC to say I was an egg factory and would need a bigger house with all the babies I was going to have. Made me laugh if nothing else  

Hi Ceclilia certainly sympathise with the parents situation and it is hard when you've done all the research and your parents could help you out - my Mum to her credit is trying really hard but I know she's not finding it easy and I play it down if I'm stressed with it all as she was so convinced the experience would be horrific and I had to convince her otherwise.  

Hope all was well today Miss Ti. MacKenzie - I hope you're okay and OHSS subsiding

Hi to everyone else.  I am still on the sofa, nothing much to report or I could update you all on the joys of daytime TV zzzzz.  DH is playing a charity football match tonight so not back til later   have cabin fever so poor thing will be chatted to non stop when he gets in!  Have planned for good friend to come over Friday evening and Sat evening venturing out for a pub meal.  Figure it will have been three full days by 3pm tomorrow so will get out for a short leisurly walk to stretch my legs and some fresh air - hooray

Apologies for mammoth post - cabin fever has extended to my writing too!

Kelly xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi,

kelly, you are doing so well.  know that cabin fever feeling well, but hopefully all worht it   

nikki, thanks for your post.  not got a terribly good feeling about it all though.  haven't had any spotting today and less af pain but think that's because i have taken to my bed to see if that helps at all.  seems v familiar to ma as spot before af usually and then it stops and then af arrives.  not sure when is the earliest i can test and put myself out of my misery.  glad your bump is progressing.  20 week scan is so soon.  will be lovely for you to see baby again.  have you felt any kicks yet?

cecelia, parents eh!  who'd have them?  my dad was pretty much anti ivf all the way.  he thought we were being impatient.  he is also a dr so knew all the risks involved.  then when i got ohss it confirmed his belief, though he was supportive when i was ill (and absolutely loves his granddaughter.) i was terrified to tell him about fet, though low risk compared to ivf.  he was surprisingly supportive, but was very anti 2 blasties being transferred.  amazing that i am 30 and still really feel the need for approval from my dad (sadly my mum died 8 years ago so that makes my dad's opinion all the more important somehow).  didn't stop us transferring 2, not that it's relevant now probably.

hope everyone else having a good evening
g xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is dandy and not too   over the bloomin weather!

Kellylou and Ginny - you are going great guns, nothing is easy about 2WW!  Glad the ladies here have been able to share their success stories with regards to being symptomless and with the spotting.  Really hope the time isn't dragging too much.  Kellylou I believe daytime TV is enough to turn anyone into a brussel sprout!

Not much to report from me, we weren't ready to attempt a FET this month, so ACU have one less lady to deal with for June!  Will see what July brings!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone.

My, my, you have been busy!  

Kelly- glad ET went well. congrats on being PUPO! i know its incredibly hard but try not to count down the days. hope you are restng well. chick lits and lots of yummy (healthy) food are the order of the day!  

Nikki- hello my lovely, so nice to hear from you. glad to hear that all is well. am sure that your scan will go well.  

Mim- hello! a very warm welcome to you. cngrats on being PUPO! sounds like you had  bit of a hassle getting there but at least you can now rest.   that your little embies are snuggling in as we speak.

Ginny- how are you? sorry to hear that you have had some spotting.     that is has stopped and was only an implantation bleed. keeping everhting crossed for you.  

Tizzywizz- wll you be down regging in june or july? may still bump into you as july will be my FET month (all going well) and besides, when we downregg we dont really go to the acu much. lots of luck to you.

Cecilia- hello! i am sorry that your parents havent managed to reach a decision yet. i agree with everything you have said........ i guess parents never stop being "parents" and treating us literally like children. sometimes its impossible to convince them that we actually do know better! def when it comes to having fertility treatment. 

Missti- hello! hope that you are ok.

 to all you lovely ladies.

AF arrived for me earlier this week, so will start primulot in about 10 days and then the sniffing (just thinking about tht spray makes me sneeze   )  jugding by my calculations (which are hopeless at the best of times) methinks i will be having FET around the 2nd or 3rd week of july.  will have to fish the ivf companion cd out and get ready to start absorbing the "golden light".
Bit of good news, my sis ( a phamarcist) told me that she met a lady in her store who was being treated at the acu. they got talking and she said that after having 2failed ivf's she was now pregnant after her 3rd cycle.  so good to hear that.
May this summer/autumn bring lots and lots of BFPs.  

  
love Fozi


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girlies, 

Gosh it has been busy and only been offline a day!  Thank you for all your good wishes.  All is good with me, my Wednesday scan showed 11 follies, my level was over 3000, one big folli but the doc told me not to worry too much as the others would probably catch up.  They've decided to stimm me for a few more days so EC will be on sun or mon, yae!

Welcome mim and congrats on being pupo!!!

Ginny sending you lots of    

Nikpix - great to hear from you, good luck for the 29th

Kelly - glad to see you're resting up, my accupuncturist said that gentle walking is actually good for implantation as it gets the blood flowing.  Have you taken the whole 2 weeks off?  Was only planning on doing 3 days.......

Cecilia - sorry to hear that the parents aren't commiting to anything, mine are so anti I'm not even telling them what I'm up to, is far easier when no one knows!

Tizzywizz - good luck for July

Fozi - hello!! good luck for july too!!!

x
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Afternoon my lovelies

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend - I'm hoping the sun might make an appearance as has been rubbish weather this week whilst I've been off

Ginny - how are you doing, I am really hoping that AF has stayed away and the wait isn't too torturous for you.  Sending you lots of    

Fozi, lovely to hear from you  - great that you're getting started with treatment and thanks for letting us know about lady who was third time lucky, nice to hear those kind of stories, especially for pessimists/worriers like me who are convinced it's going to take a number of gos before success


Hi TizzyWizz - wishing you lots of luck for when you do get started

Miss Ti  that is great news and so glad everything looks on track.  I was the same with overly large (think they were getting on for 30mm!) x2 follicles when it came round to EC time, but it all seemed to work out fine in the end

I'm keeping sane (just!) - started getting some tummy twinges last night and today - am trying really hard not to read too much into the as one minute think that is  good thing and the next decide it must be game over and I know it could mean anything as no set formula for symptoms leading up to a BFP.  Right off to listen to Zita West which I do find helpful (surprisingly!)

Chat later

Kellyxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Kelly - when is your test date exactly, are they making you wait the full 16 days?

My scan on Fri was good, 13 follies in total, two good ones at 22mm, a few at 18mm and then a few more smaller ones.  Booked in for EC on Monday.  Can anyone tell me what happens on the day, I'm a bit of a control freak and am streesing about the unknown!
x
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Going out for a pub meal with friends in a bit so looking forward to that

Miss Ti - to be honest I'm not really sure when i'm supposed to test - I thought after ET they said the Tuesday but the nurse said 25th which is the Thursday and 16 days after ET if I can count right.  Cannot bear the thought of testing on a morning before work so if AF not here before Sunday will do it next Sunday eeekk.  Am finding the thought of having to do that terrifying.

Also in answer to your EC question they tell you what time to arrive - I was told to get there for 8 and you go straight downstairs - they have 4 beds there that I'd never seen before.  You sit around for a while - they ask you to get undressed and into really attractive gown!, one of the nurses will ask you some questions, dr doing procedure will talk to you before going in and sign all forms you probably filled in yonks ago.  You walk through to the room where they do procedure - the aneathetist will put you at ease, they put some heart monitors on you -put a needle thingy in your hand so they can get the drugs into you and tell you you'll start to feel relaxed - that's the last I remember before waking up in bed,  they call it sedation but I think pretty much 99% of people are knocked out like a general anesthetic.  You may have pain in ovaries when you wake up they gave me a pain killer which got rid of it - they give you tea and biscuits and come and tell you about how many eggs they got.  Meanwhile DH will have done his sample.  Then within an hour or so once you've been for a wee okay they will let you go.  You'll feel groggy and tired but okay.  I didn't have any pain after that but did feel very bloated.  Take a dressing gown with you and slippers if you want and some trashy mags to read whilst you're waiting.  Think that's about it.  Apparently procedure takes 30-40 minutes in total.  Hope that helps

Hi to everyone else

Kellyxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

HI Ladies

Not been on for a while, trying not to get too hooked until treatment properly starts!

Fozi - just wanted to say i think we are only going to be about a week apart. You are slightly ahead of me.  Have you contacted ACU to say you are starting or are you just going to wait until next AF? Really hoping FET works out for us both this time.

Tizzywizz - when do you start?

Kelly - everything crossed! 

Miss Ti - don't panic! You will go in quite early, we had to be in for 8am. You will see the Dr and they will go through everything with you before the collection. You need an empty bladder.  I think we left about an hour or so  after the procedure, you will feel slightly groggy for a bit.  Def go home and take it easy afterwards. 

Lots of luck and fairy dust to all ladies - will be mailing more very soon. Fingers crossed for everyone
K xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello

Just a quickie from me,

MissTi- wishing you lots of luck for your EC on monday. honestly, you wont feel a thing. infact its rather nice (in a strange way   ) to be sedated, its like having a nice snooze. 

KJP- hello my lovely    i contacted the acu only because i wanted them to post me the pescription before hand. you migh want to do that too, they also send you the protocol so that you can fill in the date for when af arrives.
we have abit of a dilemma at the mo. DH will be travelling around the time i m due in for my FET. so i am going to wait until tomorrow when he finalises his diary and then we may have to delay by another month. i cant quite remember how many days after the 2nd af we go in for FET, can you? please let me know if you do.     like mad that we all get our much longed for BFP.  

Kelly- hope that you are doing ok. keep listening to zita west. keping everyhting crossed for you. if you ever need to rant and rave on here during the next week make sure that you do. we are all here for you and know just how insane the 2ww can drive us! 


lots of    to all you ladies. 
back later
Fozi


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all

If anyone is about tonight I'm in a bit of a state - Fozi you might regret saying for me to rant and rave!  It's six days since ET (ET was Monday).  And sorry if this is TMI but just went to the toilet to do a number 2.  When I wiped there was a tiny bit of pink tinged CM - I am now really worried that it is AF on it's way.  I know it could be other things it's just my AF always comes early (usually about 10 days after ovulation and have been known to start spotting after day .  Help I thought I was cool with this and never expected it to work first time round but I am so upset so I am obviously pinning my hopes on this more than I thought.  I thought it couldn't come really early but another thread I've read about AFs arriving 8/9 days after ET.  I know if I was reading this about someone else I would say not to worry, could be lots and lots of things - implantation, unexplained, second embryo not taking but I can't help but fear the worst.

Fozi,KJP am wishing you both all the luck in the world when you start your FET.  Miss TI I hope EC goes well - it's a nice feeling when they start to sedate you - bit like after a few gin and tonics!

Hi to everyone else - sorry to be the voice of gloom tonight

Kellyx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Kelly - so sorry you're stressing.  It might just be an implantation bleed, I've heard of full on bleeding before and then ending up with a BFP.  I would call the ACU first thing to see what they say though.  Sending you lots and lots of     thanks for you detailed description of EC, very much appreciated.

Fozi - thanks for the good wishes

KJP - thanks you for your good wishes

Hope the rest of the gang are good, I'll log on again once I'm back from EC, hopefully they'll be able to get lots of eggies!
x
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Kelly -put a panty-liner in to see how much there is.  It might be nothing


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening ladies,

kelly - Thinking of you, hopefully its just slight bleeding and nothing to worry about.  Def phone clinic though as I started bleeding at a similar time and I had to go in to get Gestone to try and stop the bleeding. It really throws you when you are not expecting it doesn't it.
Let us know how you get on
   

Fozi - this will be my first FET so not sure as to which day we will go in. Have my prescription and protocol already but think I will still give them a call when AF arrives and I start downregging. Hope you manage to go ahead as planned - it has to work for us this time!    

MissTi - all the best for your EC tomorrow  

K xxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Sorry for not being on line for a few days, so catching up.

*Kelly* - Try not to worry (easier said than done, I know!) - Was it just a wipe and nothing since?? I think the panty liner is a good idea and get on the phone to the ACU first thing, in the meantime - rest, rest rest!! sending you a big hug 

*Miss T* - Good luck for tomorrow. Sister Rita will look after you and enjoy the snooze. Do let us know how you got on when you feel up to it.

*Fozi *- Countdown to starting Primolut has begun - Yeay!....it all moves so quickly after doesn't it!!

Hi to everone else - Sorry for few personals, trying to understand who's who and where you are all at in tx. Will cach on soon 

AFM - transfer was last Sunday. Had a rough day on Friday, was very shaky and just felt generally unwell, luckily i was going to ACU for full blood count, saw Vanda and she took BP etc and referred me to doc for a scan of my ovaries. Useless with the dr names, but saw the older Italian lady, who was absolutly lovely - Does anyone know her name?? Now generally, any 1/2/3 of the following at any one time: tired, emotional, constipated, sore boobs, windy, hungry hippo!! Am a glamorous gal just now!! 

Love and   to you all

Mimx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

I am now back from my lovely Egyptian holiday feeling relaxed and tanned.  It was wonderful to just forget about the ttc journey for a while.  I can't believe how much has been going on since I left!  I will try and catch up as quickly as possible but apologies if I miss anyone out!

Mim - it sounds like you have some marvellous symptoms so I am really keeping my fingers doubly crossed for you!  I'm sorry I don't know the name of the Italian lady but she is just lovely.  I hope you are feeling better now but that those wonderful symptoms continue!

Fozi and KJP - hi girls - it is getting closer.  I know on my last FET they just monitored me until they thought everything was optimum - I think this was about 16 days in.  

Kelly - I am thinking really positive thoughts for you.  The timing is about right for implantation bleeding so I am really hoping that is what is happening to you.  I had implantation bleeding with DS for 2 days - nothing heavy but enough to reach a panty liner and be there when wiping.  

Miss TI - wow today is the day!  Wishing you a very bountiful eggie collection!  Let us know how you get on when you feel up to it.

Hi Tizzywizz - I will probably see you in the waiting room in July as I will be kicking off again then!

Cecelia - I really hope the Menopur works for you guys.  You are really going through it.  The US option is just so VERY VERY expensive.

Ginny - how are you getting on honey?  Has all the spotting stopped?  As I said above, spotting can also be a REALLY good sign.

Nikki - I am delighted everything is going so well for you.  I can't believe it is nearly 20 week scan time where I know everything will be just perfect!

Paula - how are you doing?  Do you think you will be cycling around about the same time as me, cyst disappearance permitting?

Anyway, on to me.  I am just awaiting AF's arrival and then go onto my wonderful especially tailored profile.  I then start on the pill from day 12-21 and have my hysteroscopy and curretting (sounds delightful!) and then stimulation starts along with my lovely steroids and sniffing at the same time!  It all sounds a bit wierd but I am happy to experiment a bit!

Love to you all!

H
xxxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I'm back!  They managed to get 12 eggs which I'm really pleased about.  It's defo going to be ICSI, so hopefully we get good news tomorrow.  Quick q, I know this is tmi but noticing what looks like mucus in my pee, is this right?

Kelly - how are you hun?

Mim - hope you're not feeling too awful.  I think her name is Dr Lava, she is SO nice.

Helen - not long for you and your special protocol now, exciting!

Hi to all the other lovely ladies!
x
x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Miss TI

Wahoo - 12 eggs is brilliant - well done.  Let's hope that the little injected spermies get moving tonight for great news tomorrow.  I would call the clinic about the mucus - I certainly didn't have anything like that. 

Cheers

H
x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Helen - ok, wil give them a buzz now....
x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hello,

not posted for a little while and things have been sooooo busy!

Mim, all sounds very promising.     

helen,  sounds like they mean business this time.  acu v good at tailoring treatment based on previous outcomes.  what are the steroids for?? where did you stay in egypt.  we went last time before ivf and stayed in sharm...and the relaxation paid off beautifully.  

cecelia, how is your dh doing on his meds?

Miss Ti, well done you, but i would def phone clinic re mucus

mac, hope you are ok.  saw so in waiting room last week with def ohss...hope it was not you!  let us know how you are going.

kelly, hope you are ok and spotting has stopped.  could be a good sign   
hi to everyone else.

as for me, well, i did a pregnancy test on thurs (10 days post transfer) and got a BFP.  Had a blood test on fri which confirmed bfp (hcg 446) but low progesterone level (only 58.4) so went in for a gestone shot on sat and did one at home today.  taking masses of utrogestan and have to go back for repeat bloods tomorrow.  absolutely petrified!  low level may be due to testing so early, but may also be indicative of something untoward.  my (.)(.) not painful at all (though heard they tend to be less so with 2nd pregs).  so so scared.  it really is a rollercoaster.  trying to think positive but finding v difficult.

g xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Ginny -   hope you're okay with the extra injections and good luck for tomorrow's blood test


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Ginny - sending you loads of    
x
x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ginny

   - am thinking of you and hoping that progesterone rises.  I really, really hope it is just because it is early days.

H
xxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Just to let you know, called the ACU, they said the mucus would have come loose when they were using the probe and the needle and it's nothing to worry about, phew...
x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Girls

Miss T - 12 is great, here's more good new tomorrow!  Glad you have had that mucas reassurance.  I was going to blame the pessaries, as makes my wee a bit odd looking (hope i'm not alone on that one! ).

Kelly - How have you got on today?  Been thinking about you...   

Ginny - Intrigued, did they tell you to do the test earlier or were you being sneaky?  This 16 days is killing me!  Sending you lots of PMA for increased levels - let us know the news from bloods tomorrow  

Hello Helen - Sounds like you had a lovely holiday...best way to start the tx, all lovely and relaxed & tanned!  Pale, hasn't helped my bloat to look terribly attractive! 

Not sure if some of my 'symptoms' are not related to the progesterone - All so similar.

Hello to everyone else! 

Mimx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello All,

Wow loads going on here...great seeing everyone's news.

Ginny,   Fingers crossed for you, that was a very early test so the levels will be low, try to remain positive.   for a good outcome for you.

Mac,      Hope all is well as you must be testing pretty soon. Hope that you are ok and recovering well from your OHSS.

Kellylou,   Try not to worry too much about a small amount of spotting, it is early days still. Hope that you are not going too stir crazy, I have already stock piled loads of movies to watch in my 2ww.   

Miss TI,    That is a great number of eggs, how fab. Let's hope they start dividing and multiplying etc etc. Let us know.

Helen,           Sounds as if you had a great holiday, how relaxing and what a perfect way to enter into this malestrom (sp?) of emotions.

Mim,      Welcome to the board, sounds as if you were well looked after in the clinic, hope you are feeling better now. Italian lady ( I do not know name either) is very sweet. She did my ET. Do not test too early. I'll send the  !

kjp,       Can't believe that you are already on your dr for your FET, time goes really fast although it feels like forever when you get a setback.

Fozi,       Hope you have started on the golden light now!  

Cecilia,     Hi hon, any joy from your mum? I would so not appreciate having my decisions questioned either.

Hi to all my other buddies here.

I am now on day 6 of stimming, cyst went. They have upped my dose tonight so will be on even more drugs. I am soooo emotional at the moment. Had a huge crying jag last night about nothing and everything, feeling so sorry for myself. A bit better today but you better not cross me!

Pxx

 to us all.


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello ladies

Ginny - sending     for you - this must be a very frightening time for you.  I really hope that the gestone helps and everything is back on track when you next have a test.  Keep us posted and remember we're here to support you.

Paula sorry that you're feeling teary- sending you a big   

Miss TI - well done on your bumper crop great news   Glad to hear there is a reason for the mucus - always something to get us worrying hey!

Mim - your symptoms sound very promising!  When are you testing?  Hope you are feeling a bit better

Hi helen - I think your personalised programme sounds fantastic and it's great they are working it all out just for you.  Glad you had a lovely holiday and you've come back nice and relaxed (can you send some relaxation my way please!)

I went to ACU first thing this morning - woke at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep was so worried   Spotting continued til about 11 last night but like most of you ladies who have had it not any marks on a panty liner just there when I wipe.  Stopped during the night - a little tiny bit this morning but since after lunch have had small amounts of brown discharge (sorry sounds gross) - ACU have upped cyclogest to x3 a day and tried to reassure me - she said it was no indication of whether treatment had been successful or not and thought it could be localised old blood left over from EC or ET?  Said to call if it gets worse or turns to red bleeding, am just so frightened, literally went to the toilet today about every 30 minutes and couldn't concentrate on anything.  AF always starts with a day or two of spotting (pink or brown) so feel like it's just like the end of a normal cycle.  It's this not knowing that's horrible, am mentally preparing myself for another cycle in September though as can't bear to get my hopes up.  Thanks all for your good wishes - it's good to know there can be positive outcomes after spotting/bleeding (thanks for sharing your experiences) but I just feel like my body is gearing up for AF.    If I have to have another cycle I'm definitely requesting gestone as I always have a problem in the second half of my cycle with AF arriving too early and that was my biggest concern before starting treatment that AF would arrive early.  Sorry that's all a bit me, me, me

Kellyxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening beautiful ladies,

Mim - i'm on the 2ww with you also -- glad to hear i'm not the only one who hasn't been to the loo for two days! all the meds go on about diarrhoea, well i should be so lucky! I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you darling.  

Helen, kjp & Fozi - So excited that your finally FETs are now just around the corner...Must feel great to be getting into action again. Wishing you wonderful ladies a stressless treatment month. 

Kellylou - I really hope that spotting goes away, so many women experience this though, you are def not alone. It means diddly squat regarding BFP/BFN at this stage. So stay positive and look after youself honey. If its implantation, the tripled cyclogest (progesterone) will really help things stay put. 

Miss T - A dozen little eggs! YAY...i have to say one of my fave stages of treatment has been the calls every day from the embryologist to tell us how the little eggs were doing. So reassuring to have something be taken care of by someone else for a change!

Ginny - Yes, that was probably me you saw. I'v been going in every other day for monitoring. I am currently looking "20 weeks preggers" according to the Aussie nurses downstairs. I feel like a big fake.
Thankfully all my family & friends have been AMAZINGLY supportive about it, and not staring or asking too many questions. As for you -  WOW so happy for you and your BFP!! And Don't fret yet. It's really early days. Do they have any idea if one or _both _of the embryos has implanted?? I don't know much about Beta HCG levels, but is 446 quite a high number for day 11??

Cecilia - any positive words from your Mama yet?

Paula -  have really missed you in here mate! sorry to hear your having reals lows, I am prone to this too. At least you know that it's just the drugs and the fear or beginning all this again....keep yourself in check and when you feel a low coming get the hell out of wherever you are and do something distracting. Go shopping, go for a walk, call a friend, don't let it fester. That's when i end up in tears and hiding myself away, snapping at everyone, for the slightest thing. Wish i could give you a great big hug and not just this lame ball cartoon thing 

As for me : I'm massive, gone from waist of 28" to a girth of 34".I'm not the same as my husband!! I have fluid in both my lungs and around all my organs. I have resisted them hospitalizing me 3 times now. Instead they are letting me stay at home an measure my fluids in and out 24hrs.
If i went to the hosp they'd just stick me on an IV drip and do the same, whilst flushing me with sugars salts and electrolites. 
Dr Saab & Dr Abramov have been incredible.  Calling me everyday and seeing me every 48hrs for scan & bloods. If the pressure on my organs doesn't subside a little by wed, then they insist i have to got to the UCH for a day or so.
Silver Lining of all this according to the docs, is that it's happing because i'm more than likely probably pregnant & if so, the OHSS symptoms will continue for the first 3 months. But i'm not trusting anyone or ANYTHING. Haven't tested yet. It's too early. I'm not meant to test till the 17th.

However, had scan & bloods this afternoon at the ACu and Dr Abramov said he's going to cheat and do a beta blood test tonight for me. *So now i'm terrified and waiting for his call.* Not helped by the fact that i haven't slept in 3 days....have to sleep sitting up since its too painful to lie, my ovaries are still the size of two Terry's Chocolate Oranges.

love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Mackenzie


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

unfortunately my AF has just arrived.  Am gutted.  two blasts went in, given a 65% chance but still my stupid body can't do what it's supposed to and AF arrives a full week early


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Kellylou            Gutted for you, I have been there and there is no worst feeling. You will get over this my darling and like me you will go on to try again. Have a real howl now though, you certainly deserve it. My dh always said that the first is like a practice session, they can then tinker with the protocol. Mr Serhal said the same, he said that the first round of ivf is a very good diagnostic tool. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

God Mackenzie,  That sounds terrible, you poor thing. Maybe you should go into hospital, just to be on the safe side? Please please let you get the result that you definitely deserve after all this.   Take care of yourself.  Let us know the result, sounds positive in a bizarre way.

Pxxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh kelly - I am so so sorry hun - am sending you tones of     I'm so sorry

Mackenzie - you sound like you have been having a complete mare.  Maybe you should spend a night in the hospital, UCH is excellent.  Good luck for the Beta test - have really warmed to Dr Abramov, he did my EC today.

Paula -   

Mim -   

x
x


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh Kelly I'm so so so sorry.   

I only just logged on and saw your PM and just replied then saw this message on here. I take it it is def full blown AF? It's horrible, after going through all this to then find it hasn't worked, I feel so upset for you hun. 

We're all here for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Mackenzie, you poor thing, what a nightmare, you must be feeling so rotten. I know hospital is horrible but maybe it will be the best thing just to get some fluids into you and help settle it all down a little? Did you get your call from them this eve? I hope it was good news?   

Ginny - I am also keeping everything crossed that your bfp is a sticky one and your level was a little low due to it being early. Will be keeping everything crossed for you   

Helen - glad you had a fab hols!  

Hi to everyone else, hoping to hear positive news 

Nikki xxxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Kelly - I'm so sorry. What a range of emotions you've been dragged through.  Take all the time you need to have a damn good cry. First time IVF is such a shock to the system, but the upside is that all the docs at ACU will now know you inside out, and next time honey your treatment will be really honed to what you need for this to succeed.  Stay strong.  

I've not had a call tonight....I imagine either my bloods didn't get tested in time (they took the samples at 5.45pm) or perhaps Dr A hasn't called because its crappy news.?? 

Goodnight all xx
Mackenzie


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning all

I'm sorry for putting you all through this but last night DH suggested doing a pregnancy test and although I thought 100% that AF was here I wanted some closure.  It's come up with a positive line and again this morning.  Fresh bleeding had stopped by 11pm last night, my usual AF painful cramps haven't arrived, nothing through the night and back to some brown stringy bits (sorry if TMI) this morning.  So I don't know what is going on - I will be on the phone to the ACU first thing though.  Can't usually get on at work but I will try later if I can.  Sorry again for telling you game over when it might not be

Kellyxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Kelly - OMG, that is amazing news, got everything, everything crossed for you!!!!   

Got good news and bad news today, out of 12 collected, 11 were good enough to be injected, 5 disintegrated, 2 failed and 4 fertilised.  I was a little bit disappointed, but it's better than nothing and we only need one!  They said my eggs weren't great quality which I am a bit worried about considering I'm only 29, but can't worry about that now.  Hope you are all good.

X
x


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Kelly - I replied to your PM, but I'm so happy to hear you got a positive and it's not got worse.    
Implantation bleeidng apparently can be differing levels of spotting to heavier bleeding so I'm keeping everything crossed that it was implantation and your little embie(s) are making a good home in there and you get some good news from the acu also.

Keep positive, and let us know how you got on today     

Mackenzie - I had to have bloods done after 2.30pm once for beta hgc levels and they didn't get them back until the nexty day, I had the whole day to wait and stress!! Hope you have heard back from them now?   

MissTi - Glad to hear you have a few, as you say it does only take one so keep positive!   

Nikki xxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi girls

Am working from home this pm as just feel like I should be resting and lying horizontally    Thank you all by the way for your messages of support over the last few days, means a lot.

Nik - thank you so much for your PM.  

Miss Ti - good news that you have a few to play with, keeping everything crossed that those 4 continue to develop well over the next few days.  Keep us posted

Any news yet MacKenzie - seems to be waiting, waiting, waiting for everyone, that's the worst bit I think not having any control over the outcome

Me - still spotting - was okay this morning (always is over night and the next morning) have had some more red/pink blood which is terrifying.  Spoke to Dr Saab finally at lunchtime (more horrendous waiting!) he has upped my progesterone to x4 per day, says positive pregnancy test is good but too early for bloods - also that it could be pregnyl still in my system - but I'm sure I've read that its gone from your system after 10 days (and it's 15 days since I did my injection) - he didn't seem to concerned about the bleeding, even when I said some of it is red, I guess if it's not going to work there is nothing they can do.  His lack of concern hasn't eased my worrying one bit though.

Ginny how are you doing - I really feel for you, have the brilliant positive result but cannot enjoy it as feel will be snatched away any minute.  Why is nothing simple?

Hope everyone else is good today.  I just want the next few days to pass without further incident

Kellyxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Kelly - I'm so glad the doctors are keeping a close eye on you. Rest Rest Rest honey. I'm sending all my PMA your way. Keep us posted... 

I got the call today and it's a BFP & I can't quite believe it. My Beta was 115.6 and my progesterone is 171.3 - no idea what either really means. Can I beg anyone to shed some light?

The bloods were taken on 12 DPT (which i think means i was 17 DPO?) & I had a single blasto transfer on Day 5. Are these levels normal?? sorry, this is my 1st IVF and i'm clueless.

Dr Abramov has said to come in for bloods again on friday, but Dr Saab then called and said he didn't think it was necessary, only if i really wanted to.  Will def go, just to be sure the HCG is rising as i'm told it should. I'm shaking as I write this. Never out of the woods are we??...could all go so wrong even after a BFP, I'm terrified of getting excited too early.

Ginny - your HCG was 445 on 11 DPT....i know you had 2 blasts transferred, but I'm worried that my HCG level is not even half of yours. Do you have any info on this stuff?? 

Thankyou everyone for your messages - It's meant the world during the past few days, since i've been hiding from most people since the OHSS took over. 

I'm meeting my sister for a drink later to discuss what to give our Mama for her birthday this weekend. I think i might tell her about our BFP her on her birthday which being Italians will mean you all might hear her squeals from across north London!

love to all
Mackenzie xx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Yey huge congratulations MacKenzie- a thousand congratultions to you especially after all you've been through with the OHSS.  I'm not an expert on HCG levels but I think Ginny's beta sound high and I'm pretty sure if they thought yours were low they would have flagged they thought there was a problem.  Enjoy celebrating with your sister

Kellyx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Lovelies

Mackenzie - That is fabulous news, Hooray!  You have been so poorly, makes it all a little easier to cope with I bet!  

Kelly - Poor old you, what a 48 hour rollercoaster you have had. I know you don't want to celebrate just yet, but congratulions! Make sure you stay well rested, can you get out of work for the next couple of days??  A bad back can always strike at any time.....  

Miss T - 4 Little uns is good - Hope they are dividing nicely overnight....sending  

Paula - How you feeling today?  Any rants today?  I could have torn a strip off a few people over the weekend for doinf absolutley nothing wrong!  Nightmare isn't it  

How are you doing Ginny?

Next Tues is test day for me and it's draaaaaging  .  Had quite a few shooting pains this morning, which has worried me a little and have run back and forth to the loo for masses of knicker checks today, people at work must think I have a real weak bladder!!

Love mimx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Mim

I know how you feel with the constant trips to the loo found myself doing the same at work.  Really hoping that the next couple of days pass quickly for you and fingers crossed for a BFP

Thanks for your good wishes - I am very anxious and stressed, not coping very well at all.  Still spotting pretty much every time I go to the loo in one form or another I just wish it would stop or if AF is on her way that she would stop messing me around so I can have some closure (gosh that sounds very American!)  I will test again in the morning but am scared AF will arrive before then or second line will have disappeared - I'm also analysing every twinge - help!.  I'm planning to work from home again tomorrow and Thursday as finding it horrible being in the office.  

See you in the morning! 

Kelly


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Mackenzie - massive congrats!!!!    so happy for you!!  I think I might have seen you in the waiting room last week, are you petite and blonde?  Sorry can't help you with the levels, have no idea on that kind of stuff.

mim - sending you lots and lots of     

Kelly - I'm so sorry you're really going through it.  Sending you lots and lots of   

Guys, got a question that is a bit tmi, sorry, but haven't been able to go to the toilet since day before yesterday, do you think it's all the new drugs I'm on?  Hope to have some good news for you tomorrow, go embies!
x
x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Morning

Kelly - Just picked up your message from last night, sorry Hun.  How are you today?  Are you going to get onto the ACU this morning?...think you should...  Just off to work, but keeping everything crossed for you  

Miss T - Yes, I was constipated for about a week - yuk!  Drink lots of water  and pineapple juice (not from concentrate) if you can.  One of the girls on another thread gave me this recipe for bran cake and it's worked wonders for me...  In a bowl, 1 cup of All Bran, 1 cup of sugar (you may want less), 1 cup of milk, 1 cup of mixed dried fruit.  Mix and leave for 1 hour, then add half a cup of self raising flour, pour into loaf tin and put in the over on 150 for about an hour to hour and 15.  I also add in a few crushed nuts as good for us. 

Catch up later ...Mimx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning all

Just a quick update, did another test this morning (4am - not sleeping well!) and line is stronger than previous day which has reassured me a little. Just want this spotting to stop!  Thanks for your messages girls unfortunately the ACU have said apart from increasing cyclogest to x4 a day there isn't anything else they can do for spotting/bleeding but that it is common and there could be lots of non sinister reasons for it.  If pregnancy test keeps showing pregnant then I need to go in on Friday for a blood test and I will speak to them again then.  Hopefully today will be a little less stressful than yesterday.  On a positive note for symptoms my sense of smell has picked up a lot and I am very thirsty (although that might be from all the drugs I am taking)

Mim, how are you feeling today - hope work keeps you busy and takes your mind off lots of toilet trips/knicker checking   Miss Ti hope there is good news on your embies, sorry you are having toilet problems, Mim's advice is good, could try prunes or prune juice also?  And lots of water

Speak later I will no doubt be back on later to obsess


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning ladies

Wow - so much happening - you can't take your eyes of this board for one minute!

Mac - so sorry you have really been suffering BUT CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP.  HCG at the early stages can vary hugely so I really wouldn't worry too much.  The benchmark is that it should double every 2-3 days.  I am not sure what progesterone should be ... sorry.

Kelly - I am keeping everything crossed for you.  Bleeding in early pregnancy isn't necessarily a bad sign.  In fact, I bled on and off all the way up to 12 weeks where it stopped and never reappeared with DS.  Try to think positive and relax (HA HA!) as much as you can.

Miss TI - 4 embies is a great result.  Let's hope they divided nicely overnight for you.  The cyclogest can cause constipation as it is neat progesterone and it slows everything down in your gut.  Plenty of fruit juice and water should hopefully sort you out and Mim's bran cake sounds brilliant and yummy!

Ginny - how are you getting on honey?

Paula - can't believe you are well into your cycle again.  Have you had any scans?

Love to everyone else.

Take Care

H
x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Signing in to amazing news - Mac, Kelly and Ginny!! 

Kelly, my acupuncturist said some ladies' "spotting" can be like a whole period!  She is a former health visitor and midwife so has much experience.  Fingers are crossed!

Fozi - don't know about timings yet, tbh I'm in hiding a bit as its a nerve-wracking time.  Wishing you all the best of luck tho and hope that chill in Tenerife has done the trick!

 to everyone.

T


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girlies, 

Kelly - that is such good news, got everything crossed for you!!!

Mim - thanks so much for the recipe, I'll try anything!  My stomach really hurts now.

Helen - thanks for your good wishes!

Tizzywizz - hello!

Haven't heard from the clinic yet today, do you think I should call them?
X
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Miss Ti

I'd call the clinic and ask to speak to an embryologist - its horrible all this waiting around for news which is so important

Kelly


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Miss TI

Yes defo call the clinic.  They usually call about 9ish so it is getting a little late.  Sometimes they just need a gentle chaser.  The waiting for news is just terrible - so emotional.

Good luck!

Love H
x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello!

I called them and they just called me back.  IT'S GOOD NEWS!  All of the 4 have divided and are currently at 4 cell stage!!  Two of them are grade 1, and the other two are grade 2, but they are classing all of them as excellent.  Am SO happy!!!!!  They said that if two overtake the other two in terms of their development then EC might be tomorrow, if they are all the same they'll just keep going day by day in the hope we ge to blasts, YAE!!!!!
x
x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Miss TI - Hooray - so pleased for you.  You may well have a couple for the freezer as well at this rate which is brilliant news.  

Well done!

H
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Brilliant news Miss Ti - really pleased for you.  Kellyx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I am gonna need a P.A to keep me updated on whats going on in here, like Helen said, cant take our eyes off you guys for a minute!  

MacKenzie- you are one brave lady! i cant believe how much you have suffered through OHSS.  so pleased that everyhting has worked out great for you.Your mum is just going to have the best birthday present ever! hope the next 9 months go sooooo smoothly.


Kelly- hope that you are not too stressed.    that the spotting subsides and that you continue to see a strong BFP on your pee sticks!  

Missti- Fab news on your eggies!!! well done! keeping everythin crossed for a successful EC. 

Helen- Howdy! hope that you are totally relaxed after your hol. 

Mim- hang in there! i can totally empathise with the whole knicker checking! everytime i even passed wind   ( TMI, i knooow) i would be back in the loo to check! its so easy to say, but try to stay relaxed. sending you lots of     

Paula- hello missus! hope that you are ok.

Olivia- Hello my lovely............ hope that you have been having some "me-Time" . when do you think you might go again? missing you on here.  

Hello and a big   to all you ladies.

I am trying to get some reports done. my brain keeps freezing....... its so hard to get motivated. i just need to get off my butt and get 3 done and then i will get into the swing of things. zzzzzzzzzzzz   

Its so hard keeping up with everyone's news. realy apologise if i have left anyone out. promise to log on and post more regularly so that i dont.

    to all
Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Mackenzie...       

Congratulations!!!

How FANTASTIC, am so so pleased for you, that is great news. Really hope that all is well with you and that the OHSS symtoms have subsided a bit.

The real rollercoaster starts here.

So pleased that you have made it. 

Lots of love,

Pxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Ginny and Kellylou,        Do not want to post too many congratulations whilst things are still a bit uncertain but it sounds as if there could be very positive news on the way for you both. Really pleased for you both. Sending   for great outcomes. Let us know.  

Miss TI,      Those 4 embies have done the business for you. Everything crosssed that they start blastofying for you.

Fozi,            Reports are the scourge of the devil and I am only proof reading them. Hope you're well and getting all ready to cycle again. Is it falling in your Summer holidays?

Mim,          Hope you are holding your nerve and not going near those pee sticks.

Hi to you all.

As for me, well follies are growing nicely and looks like I will have 10 ish although it is the quality of the eggs I am so much more concerned about this time round so    that they are not in tough shells etc. EC all set for next Tuesday.

Px


----------



## Emma7 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I have eventually decided to post a messsage and I thank Fozi for encouraging me to do so.....I also thank you for your lovely message.....I also hope that this message will raise hopes among all of you... 
I have a very long history of failed ICSI - and last november, after my fifth failure, in a desperate last attempt we  decided to join the ACU...Luckily enough, I was accepted. After a first treatment stopped in February, I had my second treatment last April. The 19 of May, the miracle we were expecting for so many years happened : I was pregnant ! ACU suceeded when all the other previous centres failed ! Unfotunately, I had a misccariage two days ago  but  I realised that I could indeed become pregnant ! Something which had never happened before......
The care received has been exceptionnal....both by the nurses and doctors.....and going through the long and painful  road of IVF became eventually a positive experience.
So, although it requires a lot patience and courage , IVF works ( and I'm already 40 years old)..I hope that my own experience will bring some comfort to all of you.  Never give up ! 
E


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hello, and omg what a huge amount of activity!!!!

did not have internet last night and dh was away so pathetically could not fix it.

firstly, congrats to Mac..so thrilled for you hun.  well done and so deserved after ohss.  believe me i can sympathise and hope you improve v v v quickly.

kelly, all sounds so promising...spotting so scary but the fact that your line getting stronger is such a good sign.  tentatively v v v happy for you.


paula, go follies  

miss ti thinking     for your embies.  nearly there now hun

mim shooting pains sound like a v v v good sign.   

hi helen and thanks for your lovely support.  hi too to glitter, fozi, tizzy, nikki and everyone else.

emma,   welcome and so sorry for your loss.  you sound v positive and forward looking and hope the next cycle delivers.

my news is good...BFP!!!  OTD yesterday and HCG 2323 and progesterone 107.  v pleased and acu happy with the levels so feeling nervously good.  have a little morning sickness now which i find reassuring.

what a lot of pab positivity on this thread.  well done acu!!

g xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Welcome aboard!  Thank you for taking the brave step of posting, especially considering your recent loss. It's a great testament to you that despite this loss and all you have been through you have been able to reflect positively and about becoming pregnant and to want to share your positivity with us here!

I have to say I totally agree with you, ACU do pay great attention to clinical detail and I think they can make that difference as a result.  I say that after being with the clinic for 3 years too - which I realise doesnt make me one of their success stories   but I've yet to be convinced that changing clinic would change my outcome!  If that makes any sense!

Good luck to our 2ww'ers.  Paula here's rooting for your eggies.  Fozi - get those reports done so you can come out and play LOL

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Great news ginny!


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Ginny that is amazing news, big, huge, massive congrats!!!

Emma - welcome, you're post was so lovely, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck for your next cycle.

Paula - go follies, go follies, go!!

Fozi - know what you mean about the brain freeze, have been so rubbish at work today.

Kelly - thanks hun, how are you?

Helen - thank you, would be AMAZING if we got any frosties!

Hi to the rest of the gang, hope you're all good, will post in the morning with any news from me.

x
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening ladies

Lots going on at the moment on here!  

Ginny - many congratulations.    .  Absolutley over the moon for you.  Wishing you all the best for the next few weeks and hope you manage to relax a little bit (ha ha coming from me, I need to take my own advice!).  Those levels sound fantastic!

Miss Ti - every crossed for good news from those embies tomorrow

Hi TizzyWizz - one day very soon you will be a UCH success story.  I agree brilliant clinic.

Emma really nice of you to come on and post - I am really sorry for your loss and it is really lovely for you to share your journey with us.  Really hoping that the next cycle works for you

Hi Fozi - lovely to hear from you - hope you got those reports done.  work just gets in the way of fun!

Paula - great news on the eggs/follies - keeping everything crossed for you   

I am feeling a little bit less anxious today - still spotting but has eased up slightly today - still horrible everytime I go to the loo which seems to be too often the amount of water I'm drinking as so thirsty.  Will see what tomorrow brings.  I must be going mad doing preg tests at 4am!  

Mackenzie - how are you today - has it sunk in at all?

Hope I mentioned everyone and thank you for all your good wishes and support.  Don't know what i would do without you all

Kellyx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello

Emma-   I am so happy that you have posted. your post has indeed made those of us who are little nervous, more reassured. I just know that you will find lots of fab support on this thread.  

Ginny-     congrats! that is fabulous news!

Paula- sending your eggies lots of     . may they be good'uns  

Tizzywizz- i had only done 1 1/2 reports earlier, have now done 5 1/2 ! i got a mental block as the particular one i am writing at the mo is quite challenging   . still, that means i have only 2 more to go! hurray! 

Kelly- glad that you are feeling less anxious today. keeping everything crossed for you.


have a good evening everyone.

Fozi


----------



## Emma7 (Jan 31, 2009)

For this warm welcome ! It is priceless and on this lonely road called IVF, it is good to share the good and bad moments with fellows ! As you probably noticed, I'm not English - just from the other side of the channel - my husband is english....and we live in the south of France.....where I did my 5 previous IVF.
The next step is a control scan next week to ensure that the 3 bags are gone.....because, I had 3 embryos transferred and 3 amniotics sacs were seen.....although only two sacs were clearly visible and measured ten days ago.....4,3 mm and 6,6 mm ! 
I'm not yet aware of all the names...it will  come with time.....
I wish to all of you who are starting a treatment or about to start loads of luck...all fingers X....and for those waiting, lot of  of patience - this word could be declined endlessly.
Thank you for accepting me and thank you Fozi...It is thanks to you that I  manage to overcome my shyness......My journey will continue but not before September........
Have a lovely evening.....


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Evening Ladies

Miss T - Excellent news! A great big HOORAY! for those embies   How's the tummy?   Don't forget peppermint tea will help too.

Kelly - So pleased that the line is even stronger - Yeay!  Friday will soon be here - have you been having accu?  If so, how about booking a session to help relax you?

Emma  .  What a lovely post and such a promising story.  Keep us updated with how you are getting on.

Ginny - Wahoo! BFP, super!  Many congratulaions  

Paula - Little Follie grow dance for you..      .....Hope you are using your hot water bottle to keep 'em warm.  Pee stick temptation for me, but want to try and get a little nearer the test day - Maybe weekend

Fozi - I'm with you on the work front...just gets in the way really doesn't it!

AFM - Can't believe at 9pm last night, realised I hadn't taken my lunchtime Progynova   So took it then and set my alarm for 2am to take the evening pill - Do you think that was all OK?  Hope so!  Still a few more pains today and my post EC bloat finally went down, or so I thought - seems to be back with vengeance!  I know we are not supposed to be lifting in the 2ww, but do you think a light laptop bag and hand bag is OK?  Hope so!!

Love and    to all

mimx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

The board is so fast paced at the mo - I need to get up to speed!

Big congrats Ginny and Mackenzie - now take things easy and look after yourselves.  Lovely to hear such positive news on the board.

Kelly - have everything crossed for you.  Friday will be here before you know it.  Sorry you have had such a rocky ride this week.

Welcome Emma - lovely to hear your take on IVF and sorry you have had such sad news recently. 

Miss T - yeah!!! Sounds good - fingers crossed for your embies!!

Paula - hope EC preparation goes smoothly for you.  Thinking of you  

Fozi - evening FET buddy. How is DR going.  I'm waiting for AF and then can get started.  So anxious about going through this process again and think I just need to get on with it now.  Would love a glass of wine but being good! Bah - to school reports.  Do you think your ET will fall after the end of term for you? Mine will which is a real help.

Helen - hope you had a good break.  When are things kicking off for you? Will we be making the trip down at the same time again?!

Mim - hope you are doing OK  

Off to bed as DD waking too early at the moment.
Lots of love
k xxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning girls

Hope everyone well today - hooray it's sunny outside, think I will be brave and venture out today

Hi KJP - am with you on the glass of wine!  Although I could do with a whole bottle to calm my nerves at the moment - great that your FET conincides with end of term (am always so jealous of teachers when summer holidays come around!)

Mim - hope you're feeling okay.  Don't think the progynova will be too much of a problem taking it late - I was told only to take one as they were concerned about OHSS risk so don't think it will affect anything.  My bloating keeps coming and going also - I think take it as a good sign that things going on in there!  I'm sure laptop bag is fine too - just nothing really heavy

Emma I wouldn't have known your first language wasn't English - I was really nervous about posting at first but everyone was so welcoming and friendly which was fab.

Hi Fozi and hi to everyone else

tested again and BFP line still there (phew) but think I now have a new obsession as well as examining the toilet paper after everytime I go to the loo which is comparing the lines on the pee sticks and whether they are dark enough.  After tomorrow I think I need to stop that otherwise I am going to go  .  Just wish this spotting would stop as it's still here and I'm finding it really distressing.  Dh suggested depending on tomorrow's result that I book an appointment with a counsellor as I am so anxious and I was thinking that also.  Do you ladies think that might help me to find some coping mechanisms and to reduce my stress a bit?

Love from the biggest stresshead at the ACU!  aka Kellyx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

KJP - good luck for your FET!!

Mim - I'm sure it was fine for you to take the prognova then, at least you remembered!  Re the lifting, I'm sure a bag is fine, my accu actually said that it is better to keep moving rather than lay flat for three days as it increases the blood flow.

Emma - make sure you keep us posted on how you're getting on

Kelly - great news that the line is getting stronger, that is a really great sign.  A counsellor could help, sometimes talking about things to someone totally unconnected is a good thing, have you tried yoga or meditation?  My DH swears by something called NLP (neuro linguistic programming) basically it teaches you to e more positive in your outlook, it's helped him so much with all the stress with the cancer.  I can recommend you someone if you are interested, it's a bit expensive but worth it I think.

Fozi, Tizzywizz, Paula, Ginny, Mackenzie, Helen and the rest of the gang, hello!!

Just got the call, more good news, 3 of them are at 8 cell and classed as top grade and one is 6/7 cell and graded as 2+ which I think is the second grade down.  They're planning to take them to blasts so they are estimating ET to be Saturday or Sunday.  Can't wait now!!!
X
x


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Crikey....I leave you all alone for 5 minutes....and all manner of events seem to have taken place  

Emma7 - sorry to hear you news...must be tough but at least something worked

MissT - Fab news on those embbies....blast here we come    

KJP/Fozi - so, FET buddies eh? Thats just gotta work, you 2 together, with ACU....just got to work    to you both

Ginny/Mackenzie - Wahhhhooooooo...atta girls...  for you both...how exciting

Kellylou - and congrats to you as well....this "worrying" never stops does it. But take some time to think of the progress you have made. Would you take you situation if it had been offered a few months ago...yes I hear you shout   Its tough...and it never stops but I would go & chat to someone else. I spoke to a counsellor at HH after our first failed session, and whilst we never actually saw her...the act of accepting we may need some help actually helped (if that makes sense). Hang in there & stay positive...oh and comparing pee sticks is only making the manufactures more money   Well done thus far

Paulajee....good luck with EC. Do you really think you have tough shells?  We had assisted hatching...ACU said it cant hurt & may help - and we ended up but 9 blasts form 11 fertilised - not sure if it helped...but certainly didnt hurt either  . Talk to Embryo girls (Suzanne is just fab) who will offer their advice on what to do

Helen & all the other girls I have missed off....  to you all....seems like some good news is flowing through ACU at the moment

Mrs Bigfish is doing just fine...and is now 11 weeks & waiting for NHS scan. Preggers with twins has knocked the stuffing out of her - never knew someone could sleep so much (handy for pub visits at weekend yours truly - wouldn't even know I have left the house ) but so far so good 

Have a great day ladies


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry I'm really stressing out today girls. 

My OHSS has been subsiding exceptionally well since tuesday. I've lost 4 pounds in water weight and my girth is down 2 inches at the belly. The biggest change is that the swelling at the top of the abdomen (just below the boobs) has gone right down, meaning i can now sleep lying down and breath clearly.

However, I also know that this rapid beginning of recovery might mean i've miscarried and it's all over.
DH called dr Abramov this morning & he said that 'yes, it does seem like a very fast recovery, and could mean that something's gone wrong, only an increasing Beta level will tell us more'.

I've got my second BEta blood test at 11.15 tomorrow, which will either show that i've doubled or more since monday, or not. But my greatest worry is that even with those results coming in positive, i could still be carrying a chemical pregnancy since the HCG probably takes a few days to leave the blood system. So It's no consolation to keep obsessively taking these HPTs since they all come back positive and i'm just giving myself a false sense of hope...

I'm just so sad and scared. I can't believe that my stupid body has put me through so much already and now I can't even keep a pregnancy for four days.

Terrified of blood results tomorrow. Just want to run away and hide.

Kellylou - I'm really thinking of you honey. I hope to God your little embbie makes it through this, but stay away from the hpt sticks if you can.  Rest all you can and keep your fluids up.   

Mackenzie


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

This board is jumping at the moment.  

Mackenzie,        Tough times for you honey. You know if you search the boards here, there are women who have recovered from OHSS and gone on to continue their pregnancy. Do not give up hope. You do not know what has happened yet so try to focus on your embie and maybe go for a long walk and perhaps a movie? It sounds silly but you just have to wait. I think that you need to speak to Mr serhal or someone more senior tomorrow as he has really seen it all and will advise. Hang in there sweetie. All is not lost, not by a long way.   

Kelylou,                  You stresshead! Spotting is so so common in pregnancy, they won't even see you at the GPs if you have it. Throw out the pee sticks completely and do not do another test. You have waited a long time for this pregnancy and you need to enjoy it. I would go and see someone because articulating your fears is always a good way to confront them and then put in them in a brain cupboard somewhere. Remember, there is nothing that you can do to positively impact on any outcome so therefore it is out of your hands now and all you can do is wait. I have a feeling that you will be seeing that heartbeat before you know it.  

Miss TI,              So pleased for you. Are you transferring one or two blasts?

Fishes,                  That 12 week scan is looming. Congratulations!

kjp                            so that you can get started.

Hi all!!

Pxxxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies and Gent!

I haven't been on the thread for while and wanted to touch base and say hello and congrats to my fellow ACU friends and catch-up with you all!!

I had a few problems wiht the pregnancy which meant I had to come off the laptop as daylight/watching tv/looking on the laptop sent my severe migrane into a spin which left me hospitalised for a bit... Just when you think you've got over the BFP...a world of other symptoms are waiting around the corner!!

Sorry I haven't been down the personals route but I was so happy to hear Mr Bigfishes news!! Congrats!! So happy for you!!

Mackenzie: A big Hug to you and I hope the Beta tests tomorrow confirm your fears xxx

Some of you have had BFP and I wanted to say a congrats to you too!! For all those still trying a big hug and don't give up no matter what!!

Thinking of you all

Secret B

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Mackenzie - good luck for tomorrow    Looking at your signature, you tested on the 16th and your ET was the first so that's 16 days between that bit.  The hcg shot is a day before EC so that will be another 2 days at least leaving about 18 days between the shot and the 16th so that is more than likely out of your system now.  Lots of   and   that it is still viable and the count is still rising.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Mackenzie - like Paula says, there are people that have recovered from OHSS and retained the pregnancy.  I know it's easy to say but please try to remain positive, it makes such a difference to how your body handles things, I'm sure of it.  The only thing that has kept me going these past 18 months is a positive attitude, sending you tonnes and tonnes of     and masses of luck for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.

Paula - always thoughti'd transfer two but now I'm a bit scared of twins, did anyone transfer one here?

Hello Fishes!  Not long now till the 12 week scan, has gone by so quick.  Have you started spreading the news yet?

Secret B - Hello!!!  Sorry to hear you've been poorly,hope you're feeling much better now.

Will log on in the morning with my news.

x
x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi All

Just a brief one from me tonight as a long day and shattered, need o get to bedington.

Kelly - Good luck tomorrow Hun,  Thx for your support with the lifting/pill query 

Miss T - Awesome news on the little fellas - make sure you are resting in prep for ET

Mackenzie - Sending you buckets of    

More from me tomorrow, promise!
Mimx


----------



## Emma7 (Jan 31, 2009)

I really hope that tomorrow will bring brighter news. Keep a positive thinking, for the moment, nothing is definite.......Each pregnancy is different.....and a few of them can start in a bizarre way and then produce a positive development !  So, I keep all my fingers crossed for a good new tomorrow!
A big hello to everybody.......


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening all

I am sure that this thread has its own time zone, everytime i log on (even if its twice in the same day) so much seems to have already happened!  

Mackenzie- please dont be so down on yourself. you have come so far, you have achieved that BFp which those of us, like me, long for. you are being very brave and been through so much. just hang in there, sending you lots of    and praying that tomorow brings you fab news.  

Mr.&Mrs.Fish- lovely to hear from you. its great that you popped in to give us an update. hope all goes well with the scan.

SecretB- so sorry that you have had such a tough time lately. hope that your hospital visits for this are well and trully behind you now and that you can start enjoying your pregnancy a bit more.

MissTI- ooooooh your ET is just around the corner. all going well, you could be PUPO by the weekend!  

Kelly- as the others have said...... step away from those pee sticks!!! you will be seeing them in your sleep (if you arent already! )  as Paula said, all you can do is wait, we are all keeping our fingers crossed for you.  

KJP- hello my lovely. i wont be downregging until july. DH has to trael for work and would have been absent for the FET otherwise. but it still looks like it will all be done over the summer hols, so thats good. just want to get it all over with, am dreading those gestone injections again.  am doing an AF dance for you as we speak! 

Emma-    Hello my dearest. thank you for saying those lovely things about me, i definately a not worthy of them, but i am so happy that you have joined us. make sure that you are getting some rest aswell. 

Hello - Mim, Paula and Glitter. Glitter do you have a medical background? you are an oracle of info just when we need it!  

Feel at a loose end at the mo, you all have such exciting things going on and  am just sitting here (singing along to Enrique   ) waiting for july to come round.

    to all
love Fozi


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Embies are still doing well, we have two at Morula stage 12-16 cell, one at 12 cell and one at 8 cell.  All of them have been classed as good or excellent.  ET is tomorrow or Sunday, there going to call me first thing to let me know.  I'll be PUPO by Monday!!  Whoo!
X
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Fozi - my mum researched male infertility with one of the clinics on this site and was quite well known in her field.  She was one of the leading experts on sperm antibody stripping and through volunteers with her research, helped many families have babies without them having to pay for tx.  Never thought her work would actually help us later in life!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Glitter- that is just amazing how your mum through her hard work has helped so many couples achieve their dreams.  Hurray for your mum!  Please thank her from all of us here.

love
Fozi


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all

Unfortunately it's not good news from me - my AF has pretty much started today - have horrible period pains and have had more red blood - I can't convince myself any longer that this is just spotting :-( and have just wasted £100 on stupid blood test.  Lab tested it for the wrong thing so won't get the results til tomorrow but even if blood test shows same as pregnancy tests that I'm positive HCG will be going down now.  So game over for me I'm afraid for this cycle.  I have a counselling session booked for Wednesday I need to find better ways of coping with infertility, last week has been horrendous clinging onto a ray of hope.

MacKenzie, wishing with all my heart that you have better news

Kelly


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry how rude not thinking straight - wanted to thank you all so much for your kindness and support over the last few weeks - wishing you all the best in your forthcoming treatment.  May stay away and try to forget about fertility for a few weeks

Kellyxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Kelly,

So so sorry sweetie. Why is life so tough and unfair?  

No answers from me I'm afraid as to why we have to go through this.

Thinking of you.

Pxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Kelly - I'm so so sorry, sending you lots and lots of    take time out for you and your DH, seding you laods of   
x
x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Kelly - I'm gutted for you.  You have such a fighting spirit, I know that you will get the end result we all hope for.  You take care my lovely and try to do some nice things with DH this weekend.  Take care Hun 

Mimx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Had ET this afternoon, all went smoothly.  Two blasts transfered, grade 3AB and grade 2BB, so good ones I think.  We're likely to get at least one frostie, fingers crossed. Hope you're all well.
x
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear your bad news Kelly  

Good luck MissTi!!


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Kelly -I'm just so gutted for you. It hurts like hell when you get so close. I understand your anger, I wanted to rip my body to shreds when my last treatment failed. everyone in this message room has been in your shoes and will offer support.Don't let it get you honey. next time will be the one. You're young and strong & have a good few fighting tries in you ye. I wish you all the luck in the world xxx 

Miss T - two cracking little ones on board - great news! sounds like you're feeling tip top post-procedure which is wonderful. Now put those feet up & let DH take over!!

Glitter - your mum rocks!

As for me...well its been another rocky 24 hours. My 2nd Beta results came back friday night and have gone up from 115 to 425 in 3.5 days. Dr Saab says it just a smidgen lower than he'd like, but I'm definitely still pregnant. He want s to be completely sure that the Beta is doubling every 24hrs as it ought, so i'm going in again Sunday at 9.30am to do one last blood test. 
As long as it has doubled again since friday, i'm out of the woods and might be able to relax finally.

So it's another 24hr wait....and i'll find out tomorrow evening. Just trying to keep my head from exploding. 

I just want to say that whichever way this goes for me tomorrow, i want to thank every woman in here from the bottom of my heart for your support and advice. It's been such a harsh week.

Mackenzie xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Hang on in there Mackenzie.  I can't imagine what you are going through right now.  Lots of   and


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Mackenzie - It is only a smidge lower   Tough with all you have been through, I know, but try to remain positive...you are preggers!! 

Miss T - Wahoo, you are officially PUPO!  Rest up hun.

Hi to everyone else  

Mimx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Mackenzie,              Wow hon, it really doesn't get any easier does it? This is positive news though so hang on in there. Everything crossed ofr good news tomorrow, let us know those results. Am    for good news.  How lovely is Dr Saab though? He is my favourite doc there. Very empathatic.

Kellylou,                Hope you are ok sweetie pie. Miss you already on this board, you were such a prolific poster, I loved it!

Emma,                  You are so welcome to this board. I am very sorry to hear of you trials with infertility, it sounds as though you have many experiences to share with the rest of us on our journeys. Hope you will get a good outcome next time with UCH.

Miss TI,                  What a perfect outcome, 2 blastos transferred.      for a safe landing.  

Hi to the rest of the gang.

I am going for EC on Monday.  

Pxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Kelly- my lovely, i am just so so sorry. you have been through so much and been so brave. Hope that you are ok. Your time will come,i just know it.  Totally understand that you may want to just step back from thinking about treatment for a bit. Am thinking of you.  

Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Mackenzie- i am literally sitting on the edge of my seat, and keepng evrything crossed for you for tomorrow. I agree, Mr.Saab is just fabulous.    that tomorrow brings wonderful news.

MissTi- great news on a fab ET. Congrats on being PUPO. am sending you little embies lots of sticky vibes, hope they are maming themselves at home.  

Hello Glitter, Paula, KJP, Mim, and Emma  

Hope that you are all well.

have a good evening all
love
Fozi


----------



## Emma7 (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad to read a good new........HCG does not necessarely doubled everyy 48/72 hours......our body, at the end,  is not an accurate calculator and goes to its own space !  You have to trust it  and yourself ! The most important is that the HCG  keeps increasing in a decent rate...the rest can only  be only a good surprise ( we forget about the bad  one, we don't want to hear about it)..
Kelly: I'm so sorry......I'm speechless....But a pregnancy obtained is a good new for the following one......At least  the body would have understood the mecanism...ans this is a promising step ahead ! Keep positive ! 
The stats ( I know, they can be difficult to trust  but  however, they  show a good outcome for the next try ! 
Fozi; thanks a lot.....thinking of you everyday ! You are a star ! 
I've eventually started my natural  M/C today after 8 long weeks and I"m relieved............as least, it  means less time to wait for another try which I hope will take place in Sept/October......but...........I would have wished another outcome !
A  lovely evening to all of you,
E xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your good wishes.  Mackenzie I really hope those levels are good today - the fact they are increasing and almost there is a great sign I am sure.  Miss Ti - enjoy being PUPO and hope the next two weeks pass quickly for you.  Good luck Mim for when you test.

Hi to Fozi, KJP, Helen, Mr Big Fishes, Paula, Emma, Glitter, Olivia, Molly, Rex, Glitter, Ginny

I said I was going to stay away but I could do with a bit of reassurance and to get this off my chest as slowly going mad with worry - warning bit of an essay coming up.  feel like I have been to hell and back in the last 24 hours.  despite thinking period was here Friday it never got going properly and had settled Saturday morning and ACU rang to say blood tests showed high beta (200+) but low progesterone which was why I might be bleeding and to come in for gestone injections.  Long and short of it they did another HCG test yesterday but it had dropped to 100 something (can't remember what it was) and so pregnancy not viable to and to stop all drugs - the waiting yesterday was another cruel, horrible day.  Dr Saab says it was a chemical pregnancy and probably due to chromosome abnormalities so it never got going properly which is why I started spotting at 6 days post transfer and although I will be on gestone next time to support progesterone next time he thinks progesterone was low due to pregnancy not being viable and not the low progesterone which caused it to fail.  But if pregnancy not working why did my body decide so early in the cycle to start gearing up for period - with BFNs people's periods don't usually arrive to much nearer 14days past ET - so surely it must have something to do with low progesterone (my luteal phase is always short and suspected progesterone deficiencies anyway).  On the other hand if there are chromosone abnormalities and they picked the best embryos surely the frozen embroys will also have a similar problem so no point going ahead with a FET.  Also if these embryos have chromosome abnormalities does that mean that all embroys in the future will have problems too?  Sorry I know you're not doctors and may not be able to help, apparently it's positive that I got so far according to dr Saab but its worrying me that if we try again the same thing will happen.  Have had the most horrendous week - thinking it was over twice to be told ther was still hope - just really cruel.  I will obviously be asking Dr Salim these qus but I don't think follow up will be for a few weeks.

Love and luck to everyone

Kellyxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Good to hear from and so so sorry for what you have been going through in the past few days.   To have your hopes go up and down like that is so cruel. I would be a total basket case by now. How is your dh coping? I really do not know the answers to your questions. You know that you can always give them a ring and speak to them before your actual follow up, it may give you peace of mind. As for the genetic abnormailities unless you are having genetic testing for something specific, there is no way to know by looking at the embryo before transfer. It could be AA but still have something abnormal about the chromosone that isn't visible. A much poorer quality embryo may have no abnormailities. Like in natural conception, it really is the luck of the draw. The rest of your embies could be fine. Nature is a great filter you know. As for your body gearing up early for a period, you really do not know that is what it was doing, it could have been an implantation bleed. Please phone your consultant and have all these questions ready so that you have some peace of mind.

Take care honey and I wish you the very best at this terrible time.

PXXX


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Kelly - so so sorry to read of your bad news and the truely awful week you have had.  Try to make some time for yourself now, I know its easier said than done.  Hope you are able to get a follow up appointment fairly soon so you can get some of your questions and concerns off of your chest.

Mackenzie - I keep thinking about you and hoping everything is going to be fine.  let us know how things go.  

Miss T - woo! 2 blastos - great news.  Look after them and rest up!!    

Paula - thanks for my AF dance!!

Big hello to everyone else - hope everyone is doing OK

As for me.  AF any day and away we go! Feeling quite on edge, just want to get started now. Have told a few more people this time and hopefully that will help as did not cope with the disappointment too well last time. Thinking positive thoughts and off for more accupuncture on Tues  

Lots of love
K xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Kelly- i am so glad that you have continued to post on here, i think it does us some good being able to vent our thought to each other.  all i can say is that many women do start to bleed eary into their 2ww. i started to bleed on day 8 and the had to wait until day 16 to confirm what i already knew. either way, it was horrendous.  as for there being chromsome abnormalities, it doesnt mean that there is something wrong with your other frosties/eggies.  i have had 2 aa grade blastos transferred (1 each time). we have had immune tests etc and all is clear.many womenhave a BFP and sucessful pegnancy on "average" and even "below average" grade embies. i really do agree that sometimes its just luck of the draw- the same with natural conception. it easy for me to say, but i wouldnt concern yourself with it too much at this early stage, although i know you want answers.  ask the Dr. when you go in and see what he says, i am sure that he will put your mind at rest.
you take good care of yourself and dont forget that we are all here for you.  
Fozi


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all,

oh my goodness me, i cannot believe just how busy this thread has been!

kelly    i am so so so sorry my honey.  what a horrendous and totally unfair week you have had.  your questions are all totally justified.  make sure you get a chance to ask them all, which may help you to understand what has happened.  i really hope you stay in touch on the thread and the counselling sounds like an excellent idea.  

mac, how are you doing?  when i has ohss with my dd my symptoms also suddenly disappeared and i was also terrified.  i was also told my hcg was a little under what it should be, but the outcome was a v happy one.  keeping everything crossed for you   

miss ti, hope you are resting and watching lots of movies on tv.

paula, lots and lots and lots of    for ec on mon.

glitter, your mum sounds like an amazing woman, and what incredible karma that she has 2 beautiful grandchildren from you with her help.

fozi, hope you are ok and the waiting is ok.  july will be here before you know it.

mim, emma, fishes, kjp and everyone else, big hello.

my scan is booked for 2 weeks.  feel v nervous, esp with the low progesterone result at the beginning and the lack of (.)(.) symptoms.  feeling a little nauseous and off a lot of food so hoping this is a good sign.

love

g xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kelly - I am so sorry for what you are going through .... it is horrible all the ups and downs of hope/no hope/hope/no hope.  There is no reason whatsoever that your other embies will have any chromozonal defects - each one is different.  Mr R said to me just recently that they are really in the dark as to what is a good embie and what is not .... there is just no way to tell until they are transferred and those that on the face of it look good might not be and vice versa.  I have just had 2 chemical pregnancies and it is absolutely horrid to think you are in with a punt and then for it to be taken away.  I really think you should stick around this board though as all the ladies are hugely supportive and are probably the only people that really understand the emotional rollercoaster.  

Hi KJP - looks like we will be close together.  I am on day 4 of this cycle and am going in on Day 21 for scan and then off I go!  Will probably see you on the train!

Emma - I haven't yet said welcome!  I think it is brilliant that you are posting here especially after what you must just have been through.  Welcome and thanks already for the tremendous support you are providing.

Mac- I am just sure that tomorrow is going to bring you really good news!  

Miss T - 2 blastos is just fantastic.  Take it easy honey!

Hey Paula - really good luck for tomorrow!  I can't believe it has come around so quick and it all seems to be going so much better than last time.  Have you started your steroids yet?

Bigfish - nearly at the 12 week mark.  I am delighted for you!

Hi to Fozi, Mim and everyone else.

Lots of love

H
xx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I am delighted to say that it's good news to share with you all. My Beta levels today were 881.7 and so more than doubled since friday.  This means i can actually start enjoying my pregnancy and to hell with worrying about all the what ifs....

Kelly - words escape me. You've got alot of questions and that's exactly what the doctors are there for, please make sure you take as much time as you need to recover emotionally and physically from this.  You've been through something that I have been terrified of. This isn't an exact science, next time could have totally different circumstances...no reason to believe that the other embies have any chromosomal issues at all.  I wish you all the luck in the world. Thanks for your friendship during the past week.

KJP - so soon for you! I think telling more people is great, everyone will have their own way of grounding you and keeping you sane through this. No-one tortures us more than ourselves!

Ginny - looks like we'll be in for scans around the same time....thanks for telling me about your OHSS experience, seems my HCG has caught up now, but i think i've had very similar time to you with your first. Bet you're super excited about 1st scan!

Miss T - hope you've become fully 'one' with your sofa and that you're feeling positive about the little duo snuggling in!

Paula - Best of luck with EC tomorrow - wishing you a ripe harvest of possibilities xxx

fozi - thanks so much for your support! you're often the voice of calm in here!

emma - thanks for your clear headed advice on HCG - it's so easy to fixate about the numbers & forget that every woman is different, and in the end, what will be will be....sounds like you've been through a nightmare and so thankyou for sharing your experience.

glitter, mim, Olivia, Molly, Rex, Helen & Cecilia.....THANKYOU ALL and GOOD LUCK.

Bowing out now - I can't wait to hear news of all the BFPs that are going to come out of this July for all of us. 

Love to everyone and babydust to all xx   

Mackenzie xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Great news Mackenzie.  Hope you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a quickie..........

Mackenzie- Wonderful news!!!! am so happy for you. as you said, ou can now start enjoying the pregnancy fully. wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!

Paula- lots of luck for your EC tomorrow. may there be lots of lovely eggies!

Fozi


----------



## Emma7 (Jan 31, 2009)

I understand your worry but M/C are very common and most of the women going through this unfortunate event will then achieve a successful pregnancy. A non viable embryo would have produced a baby with many problems and this is not what you wish. Don't ever think that yours embryos will always have a genetic abnormality but  unfortunately , it does happen, either naturally or by IVF. The chances of getting pregnant again are high and this is what should deserve all your attention.  I was reading an article today that I can't share because it is in  French but basically, it said that after a clinical or chemical pregnancy, women had a 40 % chance of getting pregnant on another IVF cycle ). Having a positive thinking will help you to achieve this goal. 
Still not used to all the names but I don't despair !
Helen : I think that we had a similar treatment ( I was also taking steroids)........Do hope your next attempt will be the lucky one ! 
And a special thought for Mackenzie......you are on the right path !
Talk soon to all of you.......


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Evening Ladies

Mackenzie - That is wonderful news   Quite right, now you can start to enjoy your pregnancy - Yeay!

Paula - Lots of luck for EC tomorrow, enjoy your snooze!

Ginny - All sounds like good signs to me...sending  

KJP - Any sign of AF yet??  You'll be getting started before you know it - Hooray!

Kelly - Thinking of you lots.   

Hello to everyone else, that I have not named 

AFM - Another new body peculiarity..I now have nipple dandruff - Has anyone else experienced this??  Tuesday is test day for me and have to be honest, although have hated the wait, am now a little scared to test .  

Love to all
Mimx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thank you for all your good wishes, really means a lot.  Can I just say I love Dr Saab too, he did my ET and was so lovely.  I'm all good, just chilling at home, there's no way I'm gonna be able to wait for OTD, eek!

Kelly - I am so so sorry you have been through so much recently, very cruel to have hope then no hope then hope again.  I think Dr Saab is right, is a positive thing that you got so far, I'm sorry I don't know all the answers to your questions, I am sending you lots of  .  Make sure you take time out for yourself and DH.

Paula - good luck for today, hope you get lots of lovely eggies.

Emma - glad things are moving for you, it  will be Sept before you know it!!!

Ginny - two weeks to your scan, how exciting!!

KJP - great that the ball is rolling for you

Helen, fozi, glitter,  - hello!

Mackenzie - absolutely fabulous news, I am so so pleased for you, wishing you all the best for the next 9 months.

Mim - that is strange!  Not experienced that before.  Are you waiting the full 16 days then?

x
x


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, thought I'd catch up and see how things are with you all.

Mackenie - YAY!! Congratulations on your BFP, am so so happy after your worries and OHSS that it is good news. Hope you can try and relax a little now    

Kelly - I'm so very sorry to hear what a horrible time you've had since we last spoke, it can be a very cruel rollercoaster. I hope you get your appt soon so you can get some understanding as to what they think may have happened. Thinking of you xxx  

Paula - Loads of luck for you EC!

MissTi - Such great news on your embies and that you are now PUPO! Hope you are taking things easy!

Emma - Hi, so sorry to hear about your journey so far, hope things are moving quickly for you now and you can soon focus on another cycle with hopefully a much more positive outcome.


Ginny - Can't remember if I wished you congrats or not?! You must be so excited! 

Hi to everyone else, hope to see more bfp's very soon xxxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello girls

2 first response tests later and both are negative. Gutted.
Better luck for everyone else  ....Mimx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Mim, I'm so, so sorry hun     thinking of you.
x
x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Thx Miss T.  

I've just had the most distressing conversation with a nurse at the ACU.  She didn't intro herself as a nurse and so I checked that she was before I went on to tell her why I was calling. I told her that I was 16 days after transfer and had done a test which was negative,  she just responded with a 'yes' and went on to ask if I had a procedure done there or just wanted a pregnancy test.  Told her that I had full IVF tx and asked if she had my notes.  She then just said, "what do you want to do? Have a break or go somewhere else?".  At this point I told her I needed her to guide me through the process as this was my first time, she upset me so much I had to pass the phone over to DH.  She booked us an appt with Dr Ranieri but has given no indication as to what I do about finishing drugs I have.  I have called back and asked for Vanda to call me back.  I'm just appauled at this girl's treatment and lack of empathy....talk about production line!!

Sorry for the rant, but as you can prob tell, she has really distressed me.
Mimx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry Mim, I have been there and know how tough it is. Why is life so unfair?

It makes me really angry that you have been treated like that. What a woman, I really do not like her. She was really quite nasty to me after my last ET.

Joy, Vanda, Megan and Libby are all so lovely. You have been unlucky to get her. Try to keep the faith and hang in there.

Thinking of you.

Px


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

AFM,    Had 12 eggs collected and 8 fertilised so am praying that at least 2 make it to blasto this time as none did the last time.

 

Trying to be positive but failing already.

Pxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Thx for your kind words Paula.  And there was me hoping that she was a temp or the cleaner!!  

8 fertilised is ace, keeping fingers crossed that they keep on dividing nicely  .  Keep positive Hun.

Mimx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Afternoon all

Mim - I am so sorry for your BFN and your treatment sounds appalling.  I have not come across her before but if I do will steer well clear.  Normally they tell you to stop all drugs after a negative HPT and then to book a follow up (which you have with Mr R).  I know you must be sooooo disappointed and the thought of having to go through it all again (let alone the expense!) is just too much to bear.  Mr R is really good though at fiddling with your protocol and learning from what didn't happen previously so hopefully your follow up appointment will be a more positive experience.  Am thinking of you.

Paula - well done that girl!  8 fertilized is absolutely brilliant - I only had 7 last time and went on to get 4 blasts so I am sure you will get to that stage this time around.  Everything seems to be going so much better this time on your tweaked protocal.       I will pray that your embies divide as they should and that you have more good news in the morning.

Ginny - I keep forgetting to ask how you are getting on!  Hope that your HCG is rising nicely and that you are relaxing a bit.

Mac - I can't say how delighted I am for you!  No running for a few weeks ..... just take it easy!   

Miss TI - are you coping with the 2ww.  I think it is the worst bit of the whole procedure!

Kelly - how are you?

Hi to Fozi, KJP, Olivia, Emma, Glitter and everyone else.

I called today to ask for advice on my Mr R homemade protocol but noone seemed to really know about it and Mr R is out today.  The nurse said I would have to wait for af before stimming but I specifically remember Mr R saying that I would probably not get af with this treatment.  I think I will have to ask for someone to type out the protocol so we are all singing from the same hymn sheet.  I would just hate for this to go pear shaped through other members of the ACU not knowing about it.  Anyway, probably fretting about nothing as usual and should just learn to go with the flow!

Take care all

H
xxxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Helen, just to warn you Mr Ranieri is away til July, you may find Dr Saab will be able to further your treatment plan.  He seemed to have had a handover with Mr Ranieri on our case with our surro.  Good luck.


Kelly I hope you get some of those questions answered, its been a nightmare for you.


Hi to all you lovely lovely ladies.  

Nerve wracking time for us currently, attempting a natural FET with our surro as unfortunately the medicated dummy cycles didn't pan out as hoped.  She is being very closely monitored at the moment and has been a total star - so patient with it all.  It's not easy though, and we just have to take each day as it comes.  Fozi - hopefully you will have a another July FET buddy afterall.

Take care everyone.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info about Mr R Tizziwizz!  I am confident that Dr Saab will know what to do .... I think he is a star!  

Blimey I didn't realise you were going through FET with your surro at the mo!  Nerve wracking times indeed!  Wishing you the best of luck.

Love

H
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Mim-am so so sorry. and how awful for you to have had to speak to someone so useless just at the time when you needed some reassurance and guidance. what a plonker! (not you, the woman)
Usually they tell us to just stop all meds andthen arrange a follow-up. you wil feel better when you have spoken to the Dr.  sending you a big   . anytime you want or chat or need anything, you let me know.
Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Paula-Fab number of eggs! smashing! fingers crossed that they go to blast.  keep up your    .   dont lose faith, you CAN do it!!!  

Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind words guys. They mean a lot. I just get so negative and worried. I keep thinking that I had 9 fertilised eggs the last time and yet they were all poor quality. Now I have one less, what if the outcome is the same?  

Helen, I think a typed sheet is a very good idea.   

Tizzy, Loads of luck honey. This nust be even more complex for you. What we put ourselves through hey?

Pxxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Mim - cannot believe how rude the nurse was to you, bl**dy hell I would have just gone mad, you should write into them so they know how you have been treated, it's just not acceptable.

Paula - 8 fertilised is fab!!  We only had 4 out of 12 eggs.  Sending you lots of    

Helen - good idea to get it typed up, I read mine almost everyday, I'm such a control freak!!

Tizzywizz - good luck with it all, wishing you all the best

Hello to the rest of the gang!!  I'm doing good, went back to work today, taking it easy though, my boss knows what Ive been up to so just sitting at my desk for most of the day.  Am bored of waiting already!!!!
x
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Mim - I'm so sorry that it's a BFN for you - I thought it was all sounding so positive for you.  I hope you are doing okay and that you are being well looked after.  I've found I've been very up and down the last few days - wine, chocolate and junk food have been helping a little plus lots of talking to friends/family. It's really tough but I am feeling a little better after a few days getting used to the idea.  Let me know if there is anything I can do.  Plus I would complain about that nurse - absolutely disgusting treatment and totally unacceptable when you're feeling very fragile and had bad news - the clinic need to know about that.  I hope that you got to speak to a more helpful nurse later on.  

I'm off to bed as very late so no long personals - but congrats to Mackenzie wonderful news, Ginny your symptoms all sound very positive, Paula sending lots of positive vibes your way this time waiting to see how the embryos develop is very stressful but 8 is a good number and I'm sure it will see you to blasts.  Miss Ti - you sound very positive which can only be a good thing - hope the rest of the wait passes quickly for you, TizzyWizz glad to hear things underway and I hope everything goes to plan.  Helen I think it's only natural to want to take back some control and know what to expect from a protocol sheet so that you're not taken by surprise with anything.  Hi to Emma also - I really admire your positive outlook.  Fozi - thank you for your lovely messages and hi also to KJP.

Thank you all for your supportive messages - you have helped me a lot in a difficult time.  Have had two bits of good news outside fertility treatment - one my job has finally gone permanent on Monday with a very good payrise and am going to join DH's family on holiday in greece now in August so have something lovely to look forward - might treat ourselves to a few nights in the expensive hotel in the town too.  Have follow up with dr on Monday which I think will help to make a plan and going to counselling tomorrow which I think has come at a good time (did everyone else know the ACU fund one session -no one mentioned that in my appointments! )  Other than just keeping busy to try not to sit around feeling sorry for myself.

Right off to bed - love to all

Kellyx


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello everyone! I have not posted any messages yet but have been avidly watching this message board daily since stumbling upon it after my EC. I'm glad to find people who can understand the pain and joy that we are going through.

Miss TI - I am a day earlier than your ET, so your day-counter is very handy.

Kellylou - glad you can look forward to the holiday and better job prospects. My thoughts are with you.

We harvested 11 eggs (I called them my Ocean's Eleven) of which 9 fertilised. Only 2 of the 3 blasts made it back to mothership. No freezers which is sad, after what we went through. Now the worst part - the waiting. I was devastated after a chemical in round 1 IUI and BFN in next 2 rounds. So this time my strategy of dealing with the emotional rollercoaster is to keep busy hopefully to make time pass faster. Had friends staying over, booking to see a play tomorrow and humming along at work.

Congrats to Mackenzie and good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Thank you so much for your kindness and messages of support and agreement to the rude nurse!  You have all been wonderful and such a strength.  I did speak to Vanda yesterday and told her everything, she was a sweatheart.  I told her that Rachel had booked an appt with MR R for Friday and she told me that he wasn't in and so has booked us to see Dr Saab tomorrow.  i have been at work today, which has helped a huge amount and I feel alot more positive ..for now!

Kelly - Think you will appreciate this....ordered a pizza delivery last night and had my first diet pepsi in 4 months.  Going mad tonight and having a bottled lager.  Keep your chin up hun - and congrats on the new job!! 

Miss T - Glad you are taking it easy and not over doing it!

Tizzy - Keeping everything crossed for you.

Paula - How are you and the embies?

Helen - Good idea re the typing of the protocol.  Have you booked to see Dr Saab?

XBee - Wishing lots of   for this time around

Love to all
Mimx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Me post really as going to lie down now. I had one day3 embie transferred today. They are going to transfer the other when (if!!) it gets to blast. Feel very emotional and cried after the ET, not in a good way. PMA is desperately needed but really wanted 2 great blasts. Could be worse though.  

Pxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Paula - lots of  .  Blasts are not the be all and end all.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh Paula sweetie - I was wondering what was going on with you.     positive thoughts coming to you from here!   I am keeping everything thoroughly crossed that your other little embie makes it to blast.  Try not to worry - your little embie could very well be THE ONE!  Keep resting and think of the little one making itself at home over the next few days.

Love

H
x


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Dear Paula, do keep positive. One petite is all you need. And don't forget the folic acid.

9 more days to go, still waiting ...


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Paula- dont be so down on yourself my lovely. Gliter is soooo right. not having blastos doesnt mean it wont work. trust me, i know squillions (that is a number   ) of women who have had a BFP with non blastos. sending you a big   and lots of    . when you say they are going to transfer the other one, does that mean you might have to go in again for an ET? i didnt know that was possible, i think i am being really thick here.


XBee- welcome!! so sorry about your iui's but congrats on being PUPO. hope that you are managing to keep sane! lots of luck.

hope all you lovely ladies are well.
am soooo loving the weather, it just makes everything look so much nicer!  
Fozi


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Am up early waching the news about Micheal  Jackson, really can't believe it.  We were meant to be going to see him in Jan.  Very sad.

Kelly - congrats on the job and payrise, always nice.  Greece sounds like a good bet, defo stay in a flash hotel for a few days if you can, they can be amazing out there.

Xbee - welcome!  Only one day beofore me, how exciting!

Mim -how did your appt  with Doctor Saab go?

Paula - sending you loads and loads of     It only takes one, it could be the one for you.  Everything, everything crossed for you!

Fozi - I love the sunshine too!!!

As for me, am very bored of waiting, just want to know either way now, going back to work and keeping busy in the evening really helps, I actually forgot about it for a few hours last night.  Have been getting random p.like pains on one side, am hoping that they are nuzzling in, but may be the begining of AF 
Only time will tell........quick q also, were/are any of you on Clexane or aspirin during IVF?
x
x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning all

I also can't believe that Michael Jackson is gone - I thought it was a sick joke at first.

Miss TI - yes I was on both clexane and heparin after both transfers.

Xbee - welcome to the thread - not long to go until otd!

Kelly - fantastic news about your job, especially the payrise  .  I hope you counsellor session helped a bit and the trip to Greece sounds just what the Dr ordered - especially the posh hotel bit!

Paula - hope you are feeling more positive today.  I am a bit dumb too (not that you are Fozi!!!!) and I didn't know they could do 2 et in one cycle.  You learn something new everyday.

Mim - how are you doing?  

As for me, hysteroscopy and D&C booked for 9th July and then onto stimming.  I can't believe it is coming up so soon.  I am really praying that the D&C works for me in taking out all killer immune cells as this is turning into yet another expensive exercise!  Only money I suppose .........

H
x


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Helen, hope stimming goes smoothly. All the best wishes. Relax, let the hormones wash over.

Paula, how are you feeling?

Miss TI, I'm also on Clexane but not Heparin. The clexane injections administered by needle-happy DH are giving me bruises. Yesterday Vanda confirmed that we'll have to keep going till week 10 if happily BFP. Same for the cyclogest.

Lots of love to all.


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Morning Friends,

Thanks for all your kind words, they mean lots. I know you all talk sense about blastos not being the bee all and end all. I think I have blasto obsession.  . So having split ET, yes I had never heard of this either, very odd. Hedging their bets really. Think I will go in Sunday to have second ET as the blast is forming, although slowly. Can't say having that procedure twice is something I am excited about. The childcare has been a nightmare as my Mum lives abroad and dh's Mum not really able. Of course we still haven't told anyone either which adds another complication layer. Truly, God knows what my boss thinks. 

Xbee    Good Luck for this cycle, sounds hopeful. Welcome to a really supportive thread with great girls who are always here for one another. Also on clex and aspirin, think nearly everyone has this. Those clexane can really bruise!

Kelly,        Fab news on payrise and permanent appointment. Hope that you are licking your wounds and slowly healing. How was the counselling? I have been thinking that I may go for a session soon. 

Helen,     Good Luck for your procedures. Are you having them done at ACU? How did they diagnose killer cells?

Miss TI,      Not long to go now.    for a good result.

Mim,     Hope you are coping too. Have all your questions ready for the folow up, there is a good list on this site. Saw the evil one yesterday and gave her a filthy look for you, she looked a bit taken aback. 

Fozi,      .

Pxxxxxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Paula -Really thinking of you! hope you get to blasto with the second on Sunday although I think two ET's would knock the wind out of anyone. I have a really strong feeling about this cycle honey - it's the ones where you think it's over before it's begun, the one with the bizarre complications that will end up coming good in the end.  I'm sending you all my PMA - keep calm and give that little 3day embie all the encouragement it needs to implant....i know it sounds moronic but we spoke to our blasto every morning and night and had his wee picture stuck by the bed. I think it helped me to have something/somewhere to physically direct my thoughts in an positive way.

   
Mackenzie xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Aww that was a really love post Mackenzie ^^  I agree Paula, 2 x ET is a lot to take on but hey - you have a blast in the propgress!!!  Hope you sort chilcare, I never worked out what to say to boss either!

Mim, - Welcome here and hope the 2WW goes by as quick as it can - you have the same coping strategy as me btw 

Miss Ti - symptom obesssion sounds about right, really hope you arent going too nuts!  Btw Im a  N London girl too.

Fozi - Hi to you, you must be looking fwd to the end of term soon!  Must be good timing for the FET too?

Helen - Hope D&C does the trick.  I know whatyou mean about the ££ - yes it is only ££ but we all need it in bucket loads in this game - hope it pays off for you.

Not much to report here - we are at a loose end again until we see Mr Ranieri next week for advice on next steps.  MOre darn waiting and ,my surro has the patience of a saint!!


BFN


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello girls
Thanks so much for your kind thoughts.

Paula - good work on the filthy look, my friend!  I was there yesterday too...wish I knew which one she was!!  Split transfer eh..didn't know that was a possibility, but fab that this is an option for you.  Keeping everything crossed for you hun and hope you get the childcare fixed!

Helen - just over a week to go, it will fly I'm sure.  Lots of PMA that it will do the trick!

Hey XBee - Hope you are taking it easy.

AFM - we went to see Dr Saab yesterday, he is such a honey.  Lots of q's answered and lots of positive forward thinking/planning in the freezer direction.  We ended up with 2 blasts frozen, 1 is aa1 and the other is aa2.  Dr Saab thinks maybe they put the wrong embies back in on day 3 but who knows?  So the plan is to go again in August, with the hope that both blasts will defrost OK to go back in.  Feeling much more positive about everything now.

Lots of love to all
Mimx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All, sorry I've been absent - we moved and have been without broadband all this time. 

I've just spent tonight reading from page 13 -wow, there's been so much activity, great heights and lows.  Please do excuse the brevity of my post. 

Firstly a very big congratulations to Mac, what a journey you've had OHSS and then BFP.  
Ginny, congratulations to you too.  

Miss T - fingers crossed for you 

Kelly, Mims - I'm so very sorry   (that sounds so empty - I wish I could say more)

Paula - fingers crossed for you    

Emma, Xbee - welcome

I'm glad I postponed my tx until July, move was stressful.  Got my drugs today - did you know Ali from Fazeley Pharmacy charge for credit card use.  I was quite peed off, as in the 2 conversations I had with him re costs and before sending off my prescription this wa never mentioned.  Also had my dummy ET today and now just waiting for AF to come.  

Rex
ps I love the poem I read tonight (a few pages back)


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Paula - keen strong my dear. Hope the 2nd ET goes smoothly tomorrow.  Its tricky tring to juggle tx, work and childcare with not telling anyone isnt it.

Kelly - hope you are doing OK. A trip to Greece sounds perfect.  Have some time away from everything.  Did you find the c session usful?  I did not use it last time but wish I had, might use it this cycle.

Miss T - thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Mim - it sounds like your appointment really help. Lovely Dr Saab!  

Rex - glad move went well.  Think delaying the treatment was probably a good thing.  Can't imagine combining IVF with a house move!!

Helen - have everything crossed for you. 9th July will soon arrive!

XBee - hello! Welcome to the borad - its a real support for all of us.

Fozi - morning!! Hope things are tickity boo for you!

As for me AF finally arrived on Tues so start DR on 6th. Had a niece born yesterday, went to see her in Special Care last night, she is OK but they are just keeping an eye on her as cord was round her neck and she swallowed her meconium.  Very hard going into the unit after our experiences with DD and knowing we are at the start of the IVF rollercoaster again. Its all such a miracle.  

Lots of love to all ladies - have blown bubbles to lots of you!

K xxxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning ladies

Paula - hoping that your second ET goes well today, sounds like that will definitely be increasing your chances and so good that they are really tailoring everything for you.  I know how disappointing it can be when you have a plan in your head because you want the best possible odds but then the plan doesn't quite work out.  However majority of ladies on the verity board at clinics across the country have day 3 transfers and majority of them still getting BFPs so I am staying very very positive for you.

KJP -  hooray for getting underway, hoping that the rollercoaster is kind to you this time and congratulations on your niece, hoping that she is out of special care very soon

Hi Rex - lovely to hear from you and glad everything is starting to go ahead for you now, boo for the credit card charge.

Mim, that's really great that you got your follow up so quickly and are feeling positive for next steps.  Like you I will be going with lots and lots of questions.  Also good you can start again in August as I feel I want to get going sooner rather than later rather than more waiting.

Tizzywizz - sorry that you're going through yet more waiting :-( but glad that you're surrogate is being patient and understanding - that's one less thing to worry about hey.  Keep us posted as to what your next steps are

Miss Ti - the wait seems endless doesn't it, sending you lots of positive vibes, when is your test date?  Am loving the picture of your cats by the way - very cute.

Mackenzie, Ginny, hope the wait to your scan isn't too torturous for you both and that you are both feeling well.

Welcome Xbee - hope the 2ww treats you well and doesn't drag too much.

Helen- that's fab news that you're underway  - sending lots of    to you.  Fozi what's happening with your FET, where are you up to at the moment?

I am feeling like a different person today have regained a little bit of PMA hooray.  Had a lovely boozy evening with one of my best mates last night and have lots of lovely things to look forward to over the next couple of weeks.  Have eaten so much cr*p this week, but now sick of it and so happy to go back to a healthier diet without feeling I'm depriving myself and missing out.  Counselling was okay for anyone who is considering it - I think I would have liked a few more tips with how to cope though because whilst she was sympathetic it was more me talking about my feelings and fears - although some of the things she said have helped me a bit.  We agreed I am a planner and like to control everything and can't cope with the lack of control during 2ww and so I will go and see her again when I'm in another 2ww as that's when I need most support.  Have follow up appointment on Monday with Dr Salim so looking forward to that and making a plan to take us forward.  Hee hee think I need to start making a list of qus for Monday - poor dr won't know what's hit him.

Love and lots of luck to us all

Kellyxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Helen - good luck for July 9th!!

Xbee -   

Paula - good luck for tomorrow

Tizzywizz - hello north london girl!

Mim - really glad you had a good meeting, wishing you all the best for Aug...

Rex - hello!  Good luck for your forthcoming treatment

KJP - good luck too, all happening for you.  Congrats on your new niece, hope she's able to go home soon

Kelly - SO glad you are feeling more positive, that's the spirit!!  I love my cats, they are so cute!  We only got them in February and I must say they have bought a ray of sunlight to our home!

Hello to the rest of the gang!

Thanks for all your responses re the clexane, am having real trouble with the injections am bruising so much am actually running out of places to stab!  Bought some arnica cream but not sure if it's ok to use it?  Am still having AF like pains on and off and wake up every morning so hot, not sure if it means anything, is hard not to over analyse.

Got my HPT's with the sainsburys shop today, they are staring at me, I really want to test now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Half way through, feels like an age to go.  Have a nice week planned next week, am at work on Monday, then off for the rest of the week.  Driving down to Wiltshire on Tuesday as we have a wedding on Wednesday there, staying 2 nights in this beautiful house they have rented for the party then home on Thurs and Take That on Friday, yae!  

Txx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG have just read 8 pages to catch up from my last post - what a rollercoaster the june cycle has been for you guys.

Mac sweetie- you really have been through the mill the last two weeks, but amazing news at the end     I hope the Italians/Ukranians you have told are thrilled for you guys and I hope the rest of the pregnancy goes well now congrats.

Kelly    you have also really been through the mill and sorry you only had a chemical pg. Did you see Jenny for counselling? I also found her very sympathetic but not very constructive on how to deal with emotional rollercoaster so have found someone else now but think counselling should be on the prescription as v easy to go nuts with anxiety and stress throughout this process. Good luck hun for your next cycle.

Mim also sorry about BFN and rude nurse - there is no excuse especially when you are at sucha  fragile time. It sounds like you have a good forward plan however and hope your PMA is back a bit now    

Ginny - amazing news on your BFP well done babe

Paula - I think Mac's idea of putting up embie pics and talking to them is a great one of helping to keep the PMA. When is your next ET with the blasto?    to top quality this time and hope 2ww not too bad - are you having acu?? am sending PMA for BFP your way......

MissTI - fab news about your blasto - so pleased you have got this far with all your stres and struggles and am keeping all fingers crossed   that you also get your BFP you deserve. How is DH??

KJP - lovely to hear from you and good news you are getting started again. I am going to have to have gestone for my sept cycle - how do you cope with the hideous needle??

Fozi hun as ever your posts make me smile and want to reach out and hug you. Good luck for FET 

Rex lovely to hear from you - your house move sounds horrednous and trying to do that with ivf would have been madness me thinks.    for you to bring on AF

Mr FIsh so pleased you are both doing so well and Mrs Fish is resting lots- I am told it gets better in the second trimester but by the third she will be so big she can't even do up her shoes so enjoy your pub time now as you will be her hand-servant in a few months! 

Emma - bonjour et bienvenue will stop there with the french (used to be fluent but now v rusty!) lovely to have you with us and good luck for your next cycle. Thanks for posting about the 40% - I think most women would agree that we all have different bodies, cycles and responses and through this process we probably know a bit too much about our own!

Tizzy how are things going with the surrogate? last post I think you were celebrating after ET - did it not work out??   if that is the case and hope for better luck next time.

Xbee welcome also to the thread and hope 2WW not too bad - sorry about bruisises am not looking forward to it if I manage to get that far next time.

So as for us thanks for your thoughts and kind words. We are still planning to go ahead with a sept cycle at the ACU on the credit card unless Mum miraculously changes her mind and helps us out. I am hoping she has had some time to think and talk to dad as well as reflect on our situation - we are going round there for dinner on wed as she says they both have 'more questions' - I don't want to pitch to her but at the same time know our best chances of success are in the US despite   cost. DH is being a total star with the menopur - I gave the first shot and he told me I have a great bedside manner - from jabbing myself last time!! he is now doing them himself and complaining about farting, bloating and lack of sex drive - I said welcome to my world! at least it has taken the edge of the cialis effects  and we both feel like we are doing something positive towards sept. As my eggs are on ice I am taking it easy at the moment and will start the healthy eating/vits about 6 weeks before. We are also still trying to find a jewish donor for our backup - not an easy task at all as the american clinics the ACU uses don't have many jewish donors and  none who match DH's description so far.

love and      to all 

C


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Ceciliab - so good to hear from you!!!  Thank you so much for your kind words and best wishes.  DH is doing really well, still on treatment but all going in the right direction so docs are pleased, to be honest life feels pretty normal right now so feeling quite upbeat.  

Good luck for Weds with the parents, really hope they come through in the end with the financial help.  got everything crossed for you.
x
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MissTI I hope you are working nights like me - or do you have a serious case of insommnia??   Really pleased DH is doing well and so happy for you that life finally feels normal and upbeat for you both that is fab. I am sure the PMA and the sunshine will take you far in this cycle!
Thanks for good luck with parents - feel I will need it, but it will be good to know if we can go to the US or not......

LOL
C


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Unfortunately not, ,do not know why but am waking up ridiculously early these past few days, the just can't get back to sleep!  Need to leave for work in an hour,    
x


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Morning All,

Am resting at home today after second ET yesterday. Only 1 embie survived to day 6 and it still wasn't a blast, just a morula. They popped it back, it was weird as could see the other day 3 embie still sitting there. According to Suzanne, the embryologist, they do a split transfer every 1 in 100 patients so not much data there to pull from. Have to say that I am pretty low after this cycle, it just sort of confirmed what I thought from the first cycle. There is a serious underlying problem with egg quality that cannot be remedied.
11 eggs last time only 2 average quality at day 3, 12 eggs this time and again 2 very average. They threw everything at me this time and the steroids made little difference. I have made the decision not to try again. My fsh is 2 and amh 31 and still the eggs are poor so I think i need to leave it now.   Still trying to be positive for this cycle but struggling.

Mac,  Thanks so much for your post. I am not sure that I ever properly congratulated you on your pregnancy. I am so pleased for you and your husband. I know that you will be a wonderful mummy, your love and warmth come bouncing off the page, what a lucky baby. 

Cecilia,    So good to hear all your news. Hope that they find a sperm donor soon for you. Are you just looking for Jewish or are you being Sephardic/Ashkenzi specific. Fingers crossed that your dh's sperm can be used. Hope that you are not grilled too much by your parents. Bring a flip chart with baby pictures so you can effectively pitch! 

Miss TI,    Glad you are keeping busy, this wait is the worst isn't it?   for you.

Kelly,  You sound so much more positive. Well done on your PMA, I need some of that. Hope that your follow up goes well. Let us know what they say. I am not familiar with Dr Salim. Who is that?

Kjp,    Hope that your niece is thriving now after her rocky start. Lots of luck for this cycle.

Rex,        Are you down regging yet? Hope it all goes well for you.

Helen,    Hope that your dandc and hys go well. Thanks for all your support.

Mim,      So pleased that you have 2 top blasts to go back. That really is something to hang onto.

Tizzy,  Didn't quite get the end of your post. Did you have an ET with your surro that was negative? If so I am really sorry.

Fozi, Not long now!   Good Luck.

 to you all, 

Pxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Morning ladies, hope you are all ok? 

Just wondering if it would be ok to join your thread? me and DH have just had our 1st appointment at ACH UCH 
and are currently having investigations done before we hopefully start TX in Sept.

A little bit about us both........... hopefully I wont ramble on to much and bore you all.

DH has very severe male factor infertility, problem with sperm production.  For some unknown reason to us both and the doctors and specialists, DH's body only produces very small amounts of sperm and of those sperm most of them are not normal shape and some aren't motile.  We have however, had a bit of good news from the ACU in the fact that after having two SA's done at our local hospital with absolutely 0 sperm count, the ACU found some sperm 10 in one SA and 7 in the other, so we are feeling a bit more hopeful about it all, but still finding it really hard to comes to terms with especially as no guarantees that his sperms are able to fertilise my eggs.  Some days I feel really positive and know its all going to work out perfectly and we are going to be able to have a baby together and other days I just want to cry and give up before we have even started all this TX stuff, but I know we cant give up as this is the only way through IVF that we are ever going to be able to have a baby (or babies) of our dreams. Not easy is it?.  Money plays a huge part in all this too as we are so in debt already with our house that we are just going to have to add TX to a huge loan and worry about paying that off at a later date!! 

I am 36 and feeling like I am so so old and wished we had tried for a baby years ago, as well aware that female age is a huge factor in this IVF game .  I have my OST on Friday 3rd and Saturday 4th July and just hoping and praying that it is good news for me.  Do they just do a simple blood test, ultrasound blood test and then injection, then come back next day for blood test  Take it its all straight forward and quick and painless.  I am trying to stay positive about me and not worry and that everything will be ok, as trying to deal with DH's problem is hard enough without their being the complication of any problems with me too.  

DH also has his last and final SA on Friday to see if they can find any more sperm to freeze for our TX.  Also DH is seeing Mr Ralph tomorrow to discuss whether he needs to have a TESE sperm retrieval operation as backup (if they cant use frozen and fresh samples on the day) when I have my EC.

We had our first appointment with young lady doctor (didn't catch her name too nervous), it went well, although I was rather disappointed as thought we were seeing Mr Serhal himself.  Don't get me wrong, there was nothing wrong with her she seemed really nice, she was great about what I needed etc, tests and that, but when she said she wasn't an expert in male infertility alarm bells rang and I realised we definitely need to see Mr Serhal as far as I am aware he is the only one at the clinic that deals with both female and male infertility.  We feel its hugely important to be seen by a male infertility specialist as otherwise how are they going to advise us what the best way forward and what tests we need and what treatment we should have.  So hopefully will hear back from Mr Serhal as to whether he can deal with us instead soon.  Any of you girls with Mr Serhal how do you find him whats he like?  

So far our experience of the ACU is a positive one, it seems a very good clinic and run very smoothly and friendly as well which is great.  

Sorry I am afraid I did ramble on a bit.. not good at not talking much.... 

Look forward to chatting with you girls soon 

Take care, best wishes

Lots of love
Sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Kelly - you're off to Greece - you lucky thing.  Tho, with the weather today, I almost feel happy staying here, except for that annnoying work thing.  Btw, I meant to congratulate you on your job, well done.  Unfortunately I've not been lucky in that area, my contract ends in Aug and I did not get selected for an internal perm role either (prob due to the fact that we had just moved that wkend and int was on the Mon).  Also, its great to hear you being so upbeat.  Its the only way to be - just think for when you get your lil bean, s/he is going to just as strong as you are.    

kjp - congratulations Aunty, I hope your niece is ok now.  We're both having tx this month so maybe, i'll see you in the waiting room.  Lots of luck to us both.  

Miss TI, only one more week to go, I do hope you get a BFP, the bruising and pain sound so horrible, hope its bearable and that it goes down in time for your wedding in Wiltshire which sounds like a great week. ps. I'm sending some sheep and lullabies (no, I'm not singing so you can relax) all to help you go to sleep.

Ceciliab - how are you hun? we've missed you.  I do hope your parents change their mind.  It must be so alien to them tho its no excuse, I know you've been talking to them for some time now, your DH makes me laugh, sounds like he has hot air balloonitis (hopefully its not the whistling kind of hot air).  good luck too with your search for a donor.  Sounds like you have a lot going on, keep us posted, we're all thinking of you. 

Paula - whats a morula? I really do hope for you that this works out, its too early to give up, sometimes its really hard, we curse our bodies a lot, wonder about the choices that we made in life and generally just hate life, but Paula, we've come so far on our journeys that we owe it to ourselves for a couple more days to hang in there, committed 110%.  Stay strong hun.  We're always here for you.  

Hi sweetdreams73, hello and welcome, thank you for sharing your story with us, I know in my time here that the girls all are very supportive and brilliant.  Also, you'll find ACU very thorough.  They are going to prod you and poke and take all the blood they can, but I think thats how they get their results, it may take some patience but with each test they fine tune their treatment to give you the best chance.  Dr Serhal is good as are the other docs there, I did not know the lady docs gave consults they generally do the scans etc.  Good luck with the tests with DH.  Hope everything goes well for you.  speak again soon.  

Well, I stopped my primolut today (I don't sniff - low ov reserve) and just in time too, got an email from Trudi telling me to stop.  Just waiting for AF now.  Btw, can I ask how you girls got your needles? And also, I thought I had it written but I can't remember what DH has to do, something in my memory is telling me to book him in for something.  

Hugs to everyone else. 

Rex


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Rex, needles will be provided (free - yay!) via the clinic when you get your bag of goodies.  If you decide to get drugs elsewhere ACU will still give you the needles.  Re DH I think you will need the Sperm analysis and sperm culture but a quick call to a nurse should be able to confirm that.  

Welcome sweetdreams and thank you for sharing your story, at many points it echoed my own apprehensions and excitement for the future.  Hope you soon feel at home here in our busy thread!

Re me, I'm sorry I appear to have confused some of you.  There hasnt been an ET to my surro yet.  Will post more when we are clearer on future treatment plan - just need Mr Ranieri to come back from hols!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Tizzywizz,  thanks for answering my question.  It must be docs holiday time, as Dr Saab is off until Thursday.  

Has not the weather been superb (and the tennis) - am loving the heat at the moment.  Going to get out now and enjoy some of the evening rays. 

Hugs all.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Lovely ladies.

Hope that you are enjoying the lovley weather

Sweetdreams- hello! and a very warm welcome to you. thank you for sharing your story with us. Money, money, money!!! this whole process is a little like going down the motorway rrrreallly fast whilst throwing wads of cash out the window!  
Mr. Serhal is my consultant and i have to say that i am his biggest fan. he is fabulous and so perceptive. i know that he has been doing this for many years but there a certain qualities i think you either have or you dont, you cant learn them. he def does. dont worry, all your initial tests will be painless. wishing you the best of luck on the start of your journey. dont forget that you have a fab bunch of ladies here who are such a great support, so any time you want a chat, or are worried, give us a shout!  

my laptop is playing up terribly, i tink i need to get virus scan on it done.

big   to al you lovely ladies, will post more personals once i get this sorted out.

enjoy the sun  
love Fozi


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello everyone

Am loving this sunshine!  And the tennis - kept hiding behind a cushion last night as was too tense!

Fozi - how are you doing?  Hope you get your computer sorted out.  Where are you up to in your treatment at the moment?

TizzyWizz - I also thought that your surrogate might have had an ET also so thanks for clearing that one up!  Hurry back Dr R so you can get a plan in place

Rex lovely to hear from you - and thanks for your lovely message, made me feel more positive just reading that. Really glad that your treatment is getting underway.  Sorry to hear that they didn't renew your contract, am hoping that another one falls into place at the right time for you

Hi Sweetdreams - welcome to a lovely thread, everyone so friendly, inclusive and supportive on here.  Thanks for sharing your story, don't worry about rambling, I always get verbal diahorea (sp?) on here, once I get a stream of thought going I find it hard to stop typing!  I'm glad there has been some good news for you with them finding some sperm - that must be really tough though like you say with lots of fears/worry in the background as for everyone it feels like a series of hurdles to get through at every step.  Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes and like Rex said UCH really are a fab clinic and don't leave any hurdle unturned

Paula, how are you doing?  I hope that you are looking after yourself, I am sending lots of positive vibes your way.  Don't write this cycle off just yet both of those embryos might be just fine and do the right thing.  We're all here for you if you want to rant/share/vent frustrations.

Hi Miss Ti - hope the wait isn't dragging too much and you are having a good relaxing break.  really pleased to hear that your DH's treatment is all going in the right direction, am really hoping that you will have a BFP to celebrate also really soon

Hi Cecilia lovely to hear from you - hope that dinner with your parents goes okay. I chuckled about the injections - is nice in a way that your DH can see what it's like for you!  Let us know how you get on - exciting times ahead.  Do you think you could PM me details of your counsellor.

Right that's me up to date with most recent posts - hi to KJP, Olivia (hope you're okay if you're reading this), Nik, Mackenzie and Ginny hope the next stage of the wait before your scans is going okay, Molly, Mim, Helen, Emma and apologies if I have missed anyone

I had a really good follow up with Rehan Salim - someone asked who he is, he used to work there a lot more, left for a bit and is now doing consultant appointments on a Monday pm, I think he is fantastic, very positive (without being unrealistic) and he said he felt bad that he hadn't made it clear last time that any stress/worries things not going to plan I should have left a message and he would have called me.  He said to call/email if problems next time and that we are a team going through this together and that made me feel a thousand times better as although I spoke to doctors/nurses they didn't know my individual circumstances.  Said can never be sure but the low progesterone definitely a problem as on x4 cyclogest and was still really low - whether that caused it to fail or whether it was a dodgy embryo just will never know.  So on the dreaded gestone next time but I'm pleased that it will keep my progesterone high (well hopefully) and should ease my fear of spotting before test date.  Have x4 embryos - two are day 5s and two day 6s - he said due to new way they freeze the embryos success rates much better now for frozen cycles than the stats show on their website (as they freeze them differently to when the stats came out).  So will down reg in August (as doing medicated cycle due to my PCOS) and I reckon if all goes to plan ET would be early September.  Feel much better that I have a plan and I asked if it didn't work next steps (see I'm only pretending to be positive as don't expect it to work!) and I could do a fresh cycle as soon as I wanted after FET so that's good to have in my mind also.

Hee hee  mammoth post - hope you're not falling asleep reading this

Kellyx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Evening Ladies

Hey Kelly - You sound so positive, I'm so pleased that your meeting went well and was so productive!  Guess what .... we will be doing it all together again in August!  I've got 2 day 6 blasts in the freezer and we are going for medicated FET, so due to DR in Aug and by my reckoning could be transferring end Aug/beginning Sept.  Lots hope and pray it's successful for us this time mate!

Sweat dreams - Welcome!!  I think Mr Serhal is lovely.  I hadn't expected him to have such a good bedside manner (thinking that really he's a science man!) but have only been impressed by him and his team.  You're in good hands.

Cecilia - Loads of luck with the parents tomorow.  Keeping fingers crossed..  .  Isn't it refreshing to see it all trough the eyes of your DH....chuckled at the bloat!

Hi Fozi - Hope you get your laptop sorted hun.  Let us know how you are doing..

Rex - I think Tizzywizz helped you out, but if in doubt, I agree, just call one of the nurses.  

Paula - So pleased you got another other on board....hope you are taking it easy.  I know that you are feeling a little wobbly just now, but as they say - it aint over 'til the large one sings.  Try to keep positive my love....you have 2 little uns in there....sending you lots     and that they are snuggling  

Hey Miss T - When do you test??

AFM - Finally AF arrived on Friday (stopped the progesterone on Monday night, so took a while), but has hardly been worth it.  After all the drugs, I though it was going to be the the mother of all AFs, so slightly confused!  Is this usual girls?

Love to all and sorry to those I missed a PM for.
Mimx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening Ladies

So many posts - a quick hello from me as must start trying to go to bed a bit earlier!

Sweetdreams - hello! Welcome to the board, its a great support.  When do you start primulout?

Rex - hello tx buddy!! Have you started your prim yet? I start on Monday.

Cecelia - in answer to your question about gestone, I didn't cope!! I had a really bad reaction and couldn't bend of stand on one leg!! So dreading having to take Gestone this time! Trying to have positive thoughts!!

Kelly - sounds like your follow up went well and good on you for pressing on with FET in August.

Paula - stay positive.      Thinking of you

hello to all ladies, really must go to bed! Will mail again in next couple of days

My niece came out of special care today which is a relief.  She seems to be doing so much better now.

Lots of love and bubbles
K xxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

KJP - really glad your neice is out of special care, that is fab news.

Mim - good luck for Aug/Sept

Kelly - am so so glad you are feeling more positive, your appointment sounds like it was fab, got everything, everything crossed for you hun.

Fozi - love your description of throwing money out of the window!!  I made the mistake of adding up how much we've spent the other day, scary mary!

Rex - thanks for the sheep and the lullabys, I need them!

Sweetdreams - welcome!!  This thread is just lovely I think you will find it all very helpful.  I saw Dr Raneri, I really liked him, to be honset though I haven't seen him since.  I think re your treatment plan, it's more of a joint decision that a single one, so not sure that it matters so much who you see the first time.  If you do have specific questions though, I would call and speak to Dr Serhal, their quite good over the phone.

Paula - got everything, everything crossed for you and sending you lots and lots of    

Hello to Tizzywizz, Cecilia, Helen, Ginny, Olivia, Xbee, Mackenzie and the rest of the gang.

Ok, I have a confession to make, I tested early.......really early......like on Sunday and again on Monday.....        Cannot actually believe it, and half don't at the moment.  I called the clinic on Monday and they said it was very early but probably correct.  I'm booked in for a BETA on Friday, YAE!!!!!!!!!!!!
x
x


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh Miss T, you naughty thing!!! BUT CONGRATULATIONS HONEY   
What beautiful news on another spectacular summers day  

So very happy for you - keeps us posted with beta levels & I really hope all goes smooth from here.
I'm totally anxious as hell about my first scan on the 7th (just 6 days to go!)....somehow I just can't believe its all still ok until I hear that heartbeat.  

Off to Wales for a wedding this weekend which will be a very welcome diversion from whiat i'm calling the 2nd 2ww!

Love to all

Mackenzie xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG MissT      that is really fab news and has really cheered me up today am so happy for you - about time you guys had some good news!

Paula more    for your 2ww I hope the embies are sticking babe.

Nik thanks for the answer to your question about the gestone - I am already dreading it - if you are cycling again in sept maybe you can helpme with a mantra or something to get through it.

Kelly am so pleased you had a good follow up - it makes all the difference psychologically to have a forward plan to to try to understand that it wasn't you why it didn't work last time. I will pm you the details when I am home tonight if that's ok.

Fozi - also loved your description of the cash out of the window -  really feel that way sometimes.

SD so pleased you have finally made your way over here as you have already found out everyone here are totally lovely and full of words of wisdom about the clinic.
So we are finally going over to mum and dad tongiht - DH has just phoned me to tell me he is nervous as am I but at least we will know if we can think about the US or not, and also if we have to get into loads of debt or not for the next cycle thank you all for your good wishes and  it means loads. 
For everyone who needs a giggle a mate on the NOA thread uploaded these pics for me of the naked butler i organised for my friend's hen. The lady with Mark is the bride, not me, and I hope you enjoy the back view! When he arrived he said 'would you like trousers on or off?' - I was like what are we paying for?? the _naked_ butler - get your kit off!!
www.jdoranphotographyalbums.co.uk/nakedbutler

love and 
C 

/links


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning!!!

MissTi- OMG!!!!! congratulations!!!! this is just fantastic news. am so so happy for you.     good luck with your bloods on friday!  

Cecilia-   how did your meeting with your parent go? you are being amazingly strong and so motivated, i just kow that all your efforts wont be wasted.

Kjp- so happy to hear that your niece is out of special care. hope that she is getting stronger by the day and that you are doing ok.

Mim- Af can be so strange. when you expect a heavy one, it just comes normaly, and then out of the blue you get one which knocks the wind out of you. nothing is predictable in this whole process, dont worry.  

Kelly- so glad that your appointment went well. i am just so pleased to hear that the succes rate of FET is actually better thn their quoted stats. its something i have been concerned about. i wont lie to you, the gestone is yuk!but it will garentee that you wont bleed early, it def did the trick for me. 

Paula- hope that you are resting up and that you little ones are making themselves at home 

Emma- how are you? hope that you are ok. 

Hello to Rex, Sweetdreams, Tizzywizz, Helen and all the lovely gang. 
   and lot of BFP's to all.
Love
Fozi


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies and thank you so much for your such warm welcome and your lovely message and warm wishes.

MissTi - Congratulations on your fantastic news, that is so wonderful very happy for you.  Sending you huge   ^for your bloods on Friday and that all is going great.

Cecilia - Great photos, got a huge grin on my face.  What a lovely back view!!! yummy!!! DH wondered what I was making so many noises about so I showed him and he said "oh is that it" Don't I look like that.  I just smiled and said of course you do darling, just like him you could been his twin.  Its lovely to speak to you on here as well as chatting on the NOA thread.  Really hope your chat with mum and dad goes great for you and DH tonight.  Sending lots of positive thoughts     that you both get the outcome you deserve.

Fozi - Thank you for your sweet words and great that you have Mr Serhal and he is really lovely and really good at what he does.  I look forward to meeting him.

Mackenzie - Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding in wales and like you say its takes you mind of having the dreaded wait until your scan.  Sending huge     that scan goes great and all good with your little one.

kjp - Sorry to hear your niece has been in "special care" unit that must have been very scary and difficult for you and her family.  Great that she is getting better now.  

Mim - Glad AF has finally arrived.  Typical isn't it when you don't want it to come it does and when you do want it to come it doesn't.

Kellylou - Your Rehan Salim sounds like a lovely man and very supportive which is just what you need.  Great you have a plan.  Sending you huge    thoughts that all goes great for your TX.  I know its hard but try and stay positive that it is going to work  .

Rex - Sorry to hear your move was stressful.  Not nice!  I hope the dreaded wait till till AF comes quick so you can begin your TX.  What do they do when they do a dummy ET?  Does it hurt?  Do they do this the month before you are due to start your TX or is it done anytime?

Paulaleej - Sending huge     thoughts that all goes great with your cycle.  Sending a hug that its all ok.  .

Tizzywizz - Thanks for your message and kind words. Hoping you get a future TX plan sorted asap.

Hello to anyone else I haven't mentioned (not intentional I can assure you)  Just trying to keep up with who is who and who is at what stages etc, might take me a while to get up to speed so please be patient if I get someone confused or say something daft.    

I am feeling much more positive and relaxed after hearing your remarks about the ACU and also Mr Serhal.  I also received an email last night from Mr Serhal in response to my email asking whether we could become one of his patients and only be seen by him at our appointments, purely because we only went to the ACU because of Mr Serhal and is reputation and the fact that he is one of only a few fertility specialists who deal with male factor as well as female factor.  He sounded lovely and said he would be delighted for us to become his patients.  So really happy about that.  He has told us to see him for a follow up appointment to discuss the results of my OST and where we go from here as a TX plan and what we should do about DH's sperms.  I have my OST on Friday 3rd and Saturday 4th July (well thats the plan) but AF hasn't come yet as it normally does,  typical been regular as clockwork last few months and just this month my body is not behaving itself.  Would anyone be able to tell me what I do if AF arrives on the Saturday or Sunday, am I still able to call and make an appointment for day 3 or do I need to wait until the Monday.  Just wasnt sure about their opening hours and times etc for calling at the weekend and what they will and wont do at the weekends in regard to tests and procedures etc.  

Really Hoping and praying the results of the test are good and not as bad as I am imagining.  Would anyone be able to tell me how long it normally takes to get the results of the OST test and will they give it over the phone or do they not tell you until you see consultant for follow up appointment?? Just wondering!! As want to know as I think I am right in thinking you are often put on a short protocol of TX (if ovarian reserve low) or a longer one if your results are within normal levels, is that right?.  Would someone be able to explain the difference between the two treatment plans too and whether it has any less success rates if on a short protocol??  I know quite a lot about my DH's male factor problem as been focusing on that for couple of months but not very much about me and what I need and will have done to me etc etc.  Also is it normal and one of the ACU's procedures to have a hycosy done and HVS as that was mentioned at our first appointment that I would need that as well?  

Have a lovely evening, and look forward to chatting with you more soon.

Lots of love and appreciate any help you can offer, best wishes.

Sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi All

Just wanted to say a huge congratulations to Miss Ti, absolutely wonderful news am thrilled to bits for you.    

Can't stay for personals tonight have to drive my DH to fishing lake (the things we do!)

Kellyxxxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening ladies  

MissT

I am in Amsterdam.....just got to my hotel room...and thought I' pop on FF

And yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee BFP .... so pleased for you...made my day big time  

Love to the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Miss T - Fabulous news, many congratulations!!!!!!   

Mimx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Huge congratulations MissTI!!!

You and your dh have been through so much you really deserve this.

So pleased for you.

Px


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just dipping in and out but had to say a huge HURRAH and CONGRATULATIONS to Miss TI!  You have been through so much and really deserve this BFP.  More personals later when I finally catch up with this really busy thread!

Best Wishes

Helen
x


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

WOO!! Big Congrats Miss TI - keeping everything crossed for you.  SO wonderful to hear such great news - will keep this in mind to help stay positie.

Hurrah!!! 

K xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

MissTI - lots of   for tomorrow.  Get in early so that you get the results the same day (well, around 6pm!!)


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Miss T - CONGRATULATIONS! you have made my day, beautiful sunshine and great news for a great gal.  

I can't wait to hear from you tomorrow.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats Miss Ti!!  Well done you


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Thank you all so much for you congratulatory messages, it means so much, really it does.  Just got back from a few days in Wiltshire, we had a wedding yesterday and stayed for two days in this amazing stately home they rented, it's called Bradley House, have a look if you can, beautiful!  The weather was amazing, feel like I've been away for a week!

Did another test when we got back, it's still positive, so feeling a bit more real now, need to see good blood results and a scan before I can really believe it tho!  Does anyone know when the first scan is, I think it's 7 weeks?

Mackenzie - not long for you until the fist scan, how exciting!!!  Have a fab time in Wales.

Cecelia - how did last night go?  Good I hope?

Sweetdreams - glad you are feeling more positive.  Good luck for OST.  If I remember rightly you get the results of OST the following or same day as your second blood test, I didn't have a follow up after OST, just straight into it really.  Regarding calling them, doesn't matter what day your AF comes, if it's a weekend, just call the mobile, I had my OST done on a Sat/Sun.  Your right in your thinking about the protocols, I don't think there is any difference in the success rates, it's just what is best for the individual.  On the short you don't downreg, you go straight into the stimming following your natural cycle.  On the long, you down reg, then wait for your AF and then stimm.  Good luck chick, try not to stress.

Glitter - I'm booked in at 9.15, hopefully they'll call before Take That come on, I'm seeing them at Wembley tomorrow, so excited!!

Fishes - great to hear from you, thanks!!!

Hello Fozi, Kelly, Helen, tizzywizz, Rex, kjp, paula, mim and the rest of the gang, will post tomorrow with my news....
x
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

MissTI - looks like today is going to be a good day for you then!  I phoned them at 9am, got straight in, about 10.30am and we got the results back at 6pm so bodes well for you.  Our first scan was at 6 weeks post ET so it was almost like another 2ww to find out if one or twins!!


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello, everybody! I just got back from a few days in the Netherlands today, and tested this morning (day 15 after ET). It was ....... POSITIVE!!!!!!!

Words can't describe how happy I am. I did have an inkling that this one made it because of the abdominal cramps 3 nights ago, just like how it was with my naturally conceived daughter seven years. And also (.) (.) has been feeling heavier for the last week.

Miss TI, so glad we are in it together. Three cheers for ACU and Drs Ranieri and Abramov, and the helpful staff! I'm going in for a bloodtest this afternoon. Hope all's well. On the clexane, we had a lot of trouble in the beginning but only figured out only recently that DH wasn't plunging the needle all the way. That's what makes it hurt and even leave a subcutaneous bump behind.

Glitter and Mackenzie, I'm thinking of you too.

Sweetdreams, welcome, this message board is great. Kelly, glad you've found the zen again. Paula, sending you and your 2 embies lots of happy thoughts. How are you mim, fozi, rex, tizziwizz and everyone?

Now we pray that the chromosomes are healthy, because I'm a high risk 41 year-old. I'd better stop the social drinking now that it's confirmed. There was much booz throughout the Netherlands trip.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS XBEE!!!!!!!!!              

That is such good news!!  A tip re the Clexane, I read somewhere that making sure the bubble goes in last stops any brusing, been doing it for about a week now and haven't bruised since!!

Scan booked in on 23rd July, feels like AGES!!!!
x
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Xbee          well done that is amazing news congrats.

MissT have you had your results yet.....am on tenterhooks!

Thanks girls for all your well wishes about the chat with my parents. DH was amazing and we talked for ages, with mum asking lots of questions. we still didn't get an answer, but didn't get a no which is a plus, and dad fell asleep half way through which was pretty discouraging, when he woke up he said 'I am a genetic mongrel and don't know who my grandfather is so why are you bothered about having a biological child' - honestly parents really don't know the half of it do they!!
They want us to talk to DHs parents which we are doing to do in a couple of weeks and we will see where we are after that. I am sending DHs testicular biopsy to the uber specialist today to see what he thinks and if he thinks we should go over there then we will push again.......

love to everyone - am off to the post office
C


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hurrah XBEE!!         

Wonderful news!!

Lots of love to all ladies - it's the weekend! 

Love kjp xxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS XBEE!!! keep the BFPs coming ladies, its the best news ever and exactly what I need after my horror day at ACU.  

Not sure who was there today, but I made an utter fool of myself and was crying in the waiting room... too long a story and my relax exercises just won't working.  Just a quick question - has anyone had a dilapam done?  how excruciating is it?

Hugs all, I'm going to go lie down now. 

R


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Rex honey sorry you had a bad day at the clinic- have been there with you crying in the waiting room and think chocolate and a sympathetic DH/DP is the only answer. I haven't had a dilapan done and I think it is pretty painful but not too bad. 
Thinking of you hon and hope you are resting at home now
 
C


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Rex,

Hope you are resting and feeling a bit better now (sent a pm)

K xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Only popped in to see if MissTI had some good news, really hope so!
Xbee - congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

evening all

Home alone as DH still fishing but enjoying lots of rubbish TV

Huge congratulations to XBee     Hooray!  Let's hope July has lots more BFPs up it's sleeve

Rex I am so sorry that you have had a cr*p day.  Sending you a huge hug, I hope you are feeling a little better this evening.  Don't worry about crying in the waiting room everyone there would understand the highs and lows we all go through with fertility treatment.  I agree that a large bar of chocolate and some quality time with your DH/OH might help a bit.  I can't help I'm afraid with your question but I'm sure one of our experts can and I've seen it mentioned a couple of times on here so pretty common really.

Cecilia yey for your DH and his support.  Hope that the specialist comes back with some good advice and you can move forward with whichever clinic you think will be best for you both.


Miss Ti - hope your blood results were good and have a fab time at Take That.  I've heard their show is fab

Sweetdreams - I think Miss Ti has answered most of your questions but yes you will have to have a hycosy done as they have to check everything is clear and no cysts or anything that would hinder your cycle.  Is over and done with in 5 mins i was really worried about it but not even half as bad as I thought.  Dummy ET is quick too and all being well should be like a smear test.  rest of tests are blood tests I think (gosh I've forgotten lots already!) oh HVS is just to check no infections as that could cause problems if you did get pregnant I think

Paula not heard from you for a couple of days - how are you doing?  I hope the wait isn't too torturous and that you are keeping up your PMA

Mim - it would be nice to be 2ww buddies again, hoping both our natural cycles behave themselves so we can get going reasonably quickly again.

Hi to KJP, Helen, TizzyWizz, MacKenzie, Ginny, Glitter - really hope I haven't missed anyone

Nothing treatment wise to report from me - hmmmm how boring.  I am counting the weeks down to my holiday though - five weeks today - yippee and still haven't managed to get back on the healthy diet thing yet - enjoying wine and rubbish food too much hee hee.

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Kellyxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Got my levels back, Dr Abramov seemed pleased, but worried that they are low.  My hcg is 106 and my progesterone is 290, they don't need me to come in for a second blood test, so thinking it should be ok, hard not to worry tho....

Rex - sorry you had a rubbish day   

Cecelia - good news on the parents, looks positive....
x
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Miss Ti

Sounds like good news to me - the drs will be on the cautious side and have you back in for a repeat test if there is anything to worry about.  Being a control freak and doing lots of reading there is a huge variation in HCG levels for pregnancies and your progesterone level is really high (the nurse told me they like it to be over 100) so it's supporting everything nicely!  I know it must be impossible not to worry though.

Kellyxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

XBee- congratulations!!!!! what wonderful news you must be over the moon!!!!!

Rex-   am so sorry that you had such an awful day. hope that you are ok.  i have had dilapan done about 3 times now. it varies. i have it under sedation (apparently its all quite narrow "down there" for me! )  but some women dont need to be sedated and are just asked to come back 3-4 hours later.  dont worry, although its a bit painful, like bad period pains, as soon as they take it out, it all goes and you are back to normal!! please P.M me if i can do anything to help. am worried about you.


sorry, no time for more personals today, have a mad weekend ahead with wedding. now you might think, "thats not too bad" but these are pakistani weddings.which means there are about 4 functions for each one and i have 2 lots to go to!!!!! so thats the next 3 weekends gone!!!  hope my hair doesnt frazzle into candyfloss in this heat!!!  

love to all. news of the latest BFPs has given me much needed optimism.
Fozi


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Kelly - I did lots of reading and read lots of conflicting stuff, the Dr said there was no need for a second test, and he started his sentance off with, 'it gives me great pleasure to break the news to you.....' so they must be feeling positive.  Is SO hard not to analyse everything, gosh, it never ends!

Fozi - have a great time at the wedding!!
x
x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope you are all ok.

Miss T - Thanks for your message and information on OST etc, you have put my mind at ease and I am in great hands with Mr Serhal and his team, so I can relax and stop worrying.  Hope you and your little ones are ok, thinking of you and very happy for you  .

XBee - Wow, how fantastic another BFP on the thread.  So happy for you too and congratulations how absolutely wonderful for you  .

Ceciliab - Hope you get a great result and response from Mr Schegel re DH's biopsy slides  .  I emailed him a while back and he was really helpful and emailed straight back.  A very lovely man and so so knowledgeable too.  

Rex - Sending you a huge hug   that you were upset and sure you didn't make a fool of yourself.  Anyway they would completely understand, its so not easy the roller coaster of emotions of infertility and IVF.  Sure everything will be ok and dont worry sure the other girls will put your mind at ease about the dilapam.  

Kellylou - Thanks for details re Hycosy and Dummy ET sounds all ok and harmless.  Great that they do all these tests before TX as a lot of other clinics don't do them and then wonder why it doesn't go as they thought it would with the actual TX cycle.  Great you have a holiday to look forward to while you want for next plan of action.  I don't blame you about the healthy eating thing.  Not easy at all to eat well and not drink.  I cant actually believe that I have managed to not drink since Dec 08 and have lost 34 lbs since February.  Its amazing what you can do when a consultant tells you that it will give you better chance of success for pregnancy don't think I would of bothered if hadn't had that great incentive.   Really do miss a glass of wine and huge bar of chocolate really badly though!!! yummy!!!   

Fozi - Hope your weddings are lovely and you enjoy yourselves.  Sure your hair will look great.

Hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned, hope you are doing ok.

My AF has finally shown up better late than never.  So I will now be having my OST done on Monday and Tuesday now so be glad when thats over and can get the results.  Look forward to meeting with the lovely Mr Serhal for our follow up appointment when he is next available and discussing TX plan etc.  Me and DH will probably not be able to start our TX until mid September as DH had a TESE operation in March and sadly we have to wait six months before you we can have another one done and he might just have to have an emergency one done on the day of my EC if fresh sample of SA and frozen sperm isn't suitable. So the last few months has felt so so long as having to wait until able to start TX....    

We are now off to pick up one of my brothers from the airport as he works overseas, looking forward to seeing him and getting together with rest of the family for a big get2gether tomorrow.  Shame I am being good and still not drinking, quite fancy a glass of wine or two, sure the rest of my family will make up for me not, they are big drinkers so difficult not to drink when around that lot...

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  Speak soon, lots of love
Sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All, just thought I would let you know how I've been as its been ano tough day, dilapan was today and unfortunately no matter how much i drank I could not fill up my bladder, ended up puking up 4 times and still no full bladder.  Dr Lava, bless her, was the best! she tried again and finally we were able to go ahead and do it, she ended up staying late just for me.  Considering what I've read the boards about it - it was ok.  It was just like having a massive hangover, took me most of the day to get rid of effects.  I'm now ok.  DH did my jabs tonight (two for me as I'm need to be super stimmed) and suprisingly I must have a fatty thigh as it was ok.  

Sweetdreams - I can't believe you've abstained for so long, super willpower! well done.  Good luck with your OST on Monday, hope it goes well.  And before you know it, Sept will be here.

Miss T - congrats again - its good news that docs aren't worried and happy.  

Fozi - I've never been to a Pakistani wedding, but they do sound fun - have a great time.

Kellylou -  

Cecilab - thanks for your wishes, I can't wait to hear ur news from the docs.

kjp - how is the primolut treating you? are you sniffing as well?

Hi to everyone else, and thank you all once again for all your kind words and just for being here for me.


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning all

Has anyone else had a letter that ACU are changing their name to Centre for Reproductive and Genetic Health (CRCH) - sounds very corporate. Wonder if they're trying to give ARGC a run for their money?!

Could anyone tell me - after a cycle that doesn't work does it throw everything out for your natural cycles.  Mine vary anything from 25-37 days but recently had been 27-30 - absolutely no signs of ovulation this month yet just don't want this cycle to drag on for weeks and weeks as had thought would be DR for FET cycle early to mid August.  I know I can't control my body but I would like to !  See the control freak in me is back!

Rex - sending you a massive hug so glad your horrible two days are through with and hoping that as far as possible it's smooth sailing for now on.  Fozi - loved your description of the weddings and hope hair behaved itself.

Sweetdreams you have done so well on the food and drink side.  My weight is creeping up after two weeks of eating rubbish so I have a few weeks now to eat start eating healthily and exercising to get rid of a few pounds that have crept on.  Hope you had fun with your family.  Sept will be here before you know it and you'll be on your way with treatment

Hi to everyone else

Kellyxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Sweetdreams - wow, I salute you on you healthy eating, 34lbs, that is amazing, well done you!  Good luck for tomorrow.

Rex - sorry you had a tough day, hope your feeling a bit better now.

Kelly - I got that letter too, thought is was a bit weird, but I guess a bit more corporate.

x
x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Miss TI - I LUV your ticker!


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

A quick note before zzzzzzzz. 

I got through to ACU finally today after Friday's bloodtest. Confirmed BFP which is great news. HCG leve of 2881 (maybe missing a decimal point?) and progesterone 190. And good sign that the second (.) is filling up too.

Next appointment in 3 weeks' time for a scan to listen to the heartbeat and measure foetal length. All very exciting.

Although anything could go wrong for an older mum like me  , I reckoned that we shouldn't hold back from rejoicing the moment.

All the best to everyone on this thread - may wishes come true. Keep the news coming.


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello all

Congratulations Xbee!!!

Kelly  - Yes , we got the letter and I had a look at the website.  It looks a bit more professional and yes, I thought the new name might be in direct comparison to ARGC.  Take a look at the photos...some nice new ones of the team!  There is one of the nurses and am wondering id one is Rachel...so I know for next time I visit.

Although we won't be starting for another month, thinking about meds already.  We brought all through the ACU last time around, can anyone recommend another cheaper place to get the meds?  Also, how does it work if you tell ACU that you are getting meds from elsewhere?  Do they write a prescription to give to the provider

Hello to all!
Mimx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all

Wanted to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow MacKenzie if you are reading.   that everything is fine, I am sure it will be

Rex, how are you doing how was your scan?

Xbee - ooooo that is high hcg - MrBig Fishes wife was 2000 ish and they are pregnant with two (I wonder! hmmmmm).  Congrats again, enjoy

Hi Mim hee hee re the Rachel comment.  Hope I never have to have an appointment with her yuk.  I've heard healthcare at home are cheap there are some threads for cheap drugs if you hunt around on the IVF main board I think.  Yes ACU will write you out a prescription which you send over to whoever you're getting your drugs from. I emailed my dr today to try and get mine

Glad Monday evening is here - not a fan of monday's at work! Have found a new accupuncturist today as mine is great but I can't always get appointments when I want one with her and she can't do just before and just after ET whereas this one can even out of hours and on a bank holiday.  Just want to have all my options covered this time

Hi to everyone else.  Paula keep thinking about you and praying all is well

Kellyxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone  

X Bee    Congratulations!        What fantastic news, you are so right to enjoy every minute of this time. Hope that all goes fantastically well for you. The bloods are a great sign.

Mac      Thanks so much for your PM, it was really sweet of you. Best of luck for tomorrow, you will be seeing that little heartbeat pounding away, best sight in the whole world.    Let us know how you get on.  

Mim    Will PM you as to the identity of the evil one!  

Kelly    You sound so much happier, thanks for your kind thoughts, you are such an asset to this board, it is lovely having you posting. Your cycles are a bit all over the place after cyclingbut they should settle again soon.

Rex    Sorry you had a tough day, everyone has been there sweetie. The bladder thing is a mystery to me, the last ET I drank more than the previous one yet bladder still not full. I was heaving and struggling for over an hour to get it full enough. Dilipans can be painful though so hope all is well now.

Sweetdreams          Welcome to fab thread and lovely ladies.

Fozi              Hope the wedding was good. I went to an Indian wedding once, could not believe how long the day was and nearly fainted with hunger waiting for the meal which wasn't served till 10pm....after a 10am start!!!

Cecilia,            Glad that the pitch went well, you did make me laugh when you said that your dad fell asleep. 

Love to all you other ACU ers or should that be CRGH ers. I received that letter along with an invoice for £1! I was like  , you are invoicing me for thousands, surely that could have been slipped into another bill. Feel like putting a pound coin in the post. I am fine, zero symtoms and very negative.    Stupidly did a test today, know it is too early but it was taunting me as it has been 2 weeks since EC. Of course it was negative.   Next one will be Sunday evening because of split transfer. I have been investigating egg donation in spain, but have lots of conflicting thoughts about that. We'll see. PMA PMA Where is it when I need it most? I am actually very optimistic about everything else in my life and never suffer from depression so why am I so glum about this? I think it is a self protection thing. One funny thing though, all my messy pessaries melted in the heat as stupidly I left them beside the window. I put them in the fridgeto harden, they are even more gunky now! 

 to Helen 
Pxxxxxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a quick one for Paula - step away from the HPTs!!  Too early to test yet.  I'm sorry that you're feeling so negative, I wil send lots of PMA your way.  Don't beat yourself up for feeling negative, definitely a self-preservation thing I think as daren't get hopes up to have them all dashed.  Plus this infertility/subfertility business and then the highs and lows of fertility treatment is very very tough and at times makes us all feel really rubbish.  Sending you a huge hug    We're all here for you no matter what the outcome

xxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Paula
I think it is a self preservation thing.  You tested way too early hun, I know it's difficult as the testing thing is all consuming, but try to ride the week out and retest on Sunday. 
Think positive thoughts...PMA PMA PMA.  

Thx for your PM - You did make me laugh!  Am going to go straight to the site and get my magnifying glass out!  
Take care, Mimx

PS - Loving your messy pessaries!


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Paula, your story about the pessaries just made me laugh so hard   I struggle with them so much twice a day. Anyway, we are keeping our hopes up for your second test.

Miss TI, thanks for your tip on Clexane administration - it works. Thankfully, I've got the doctor's OK to stop them after the last needle is finished in a couple of days. Still have to contend with the pessaries though.

Kelly, glad that you are spirited for the next attempt. The ladies who go through this emotional rollercoaster are real iron ladies. I'm even advising my friend who is contemplating IVF in her county to use this message board as an accompaniment though the treatment. I really think the company helps.

Rex, sorry that you went through a tough patch. Keep looking ahead. I'm sure it would work out eventually.

Mim, I remember coming across some messages on buying medicine from other pharmacies on this site, but you may have to look outside of this thread. My unused boxes of gonal-F and menopur, still sitting in the fridge, are going to waste.

Cecilia, Fozi, Tizziwizz and KJP, thinking of you. Glitter, you must be half way through the wait for the scan?

I still have yet to get through to the nurses to book the scan. They must be very busy not to return my several messages. Meanwhile, I think the hormones are making me very quesy. Yucks.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

XBee - WAHOO!  Congratulations on your BFP!  Being a slightly older lady myself your success has really motivated me.  I am just sooooo delighted for you!  Your HCG is really impressive for this early on ....... so I am thinking there might be more than one nestling in there!  

Cecilia - so pleased that your talk with your parents wasn't too awful.  It sounds like everything is now full steam ahead.

Paula honey - don't mess with the pee sticks until your actual test date.  Believe me, they just mess your head up when you are already really fragile.  Saying that, as you know, I have tested early every time  .  I am really thinking of you at the moment and keeping everything crossed for you.

Fozi - I can't believe your wedding commitments!  I don't know how I would get through all of that without a drink or two! 

Mim - I have always used healthcare at home and they have been really reliable and always about 50% cheaper than the clinic - I think they have a licence to manufacture gonal F and Menopur (hence their low prices).  Also, they are great at making sure your cold drugs turn up cold!  The only thing is that they are now charging for credit cards so it might be worth making sure you have enough money in your current account rather than coughing up an extra 2% charge.

Hi Kelly - pleased you found another acu person.  I know what you mean about needing to be sure your are covered.  Mine couldn't make ET last time and I was really disappointed.

Sweetdreams - not sure I have said a proper hello yet.  I am trying not to lurk on this board too much to try and beat my fertility friend obsession.  I think I will lose though!  I really hope your OST went smoothly over the last couple of days and that your results are all you could want.

Rex - oh you poor thing, it really seems like you have been going through the mill.  Dilapans sound awful and getting that balance of water is just a nightmare.  I am really pleased Dr Lava looked after you so well.  After a rocky start I have become more and more impressed by her - she has a really lovely soft side when necessary.  Hope you are feeling a bit better now.

Miss TI - your levels sound pretty good to me and I know when things were going a bit pear shaped for me they called me back immediately for repeat bloods.  Not wanting to see you again is really good news.  Try and relax ... ha ha ha!

Mac - really hope your scan was wonderful today.  

Hi to KJP, Olivia, Tizzywizz and all the rest of the gang!

As for me, I have been getting ready for kick off.  I followed a bit of Zita West advice and went for a lymphatic drainage massage (a sort of detox) which was absolutely wonderful - really gentle and I would thoroughly recommend it!  I am in the clinic tomorrow for a scan and if that is clear I am booked in for my D&C and hysteroscopy on Thursday morning.  Then its off we go again!  I am feeling reasonably relaxed but I must admit I haven't really done the obsessive healthy eating, no drinking this regime.  Mentally I just don't want to become too obsessed.  I really, really hope that they can sort my immune issues this time or I think I am getting near to the end of the road.  I just don't think I can cope with yet another chemical pregnancy and early miscarriage.  Knowing my luck they will knock out my immune system really well and then I will succomb to swine flu!!!    One think DH and I realised was that in my earlier history of miscarriages I only everyopted to have one D&C (all the rest I miscarried naturally) and I conceived my DS after the D&C so ..... there could be something in this!  

Love to you all!

H
xxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Xbee - that's one very large number missy!! methinks there's double the trouble going on in there  !!

Fozi - got to say i found last weekend's wedding rather a novel experience, being the only sober person on the dance floor at midnight was a revelation. Got all conscious about my moves all of a sudden which is rather unlike me!! Anyway, have much fun at your season of indian weddings, how beautiful!

Paula -  You know its too early honey. Back up right away and start thinking joyful thoughts about your little embie/blasto pair. Give them the best you've got.

Cecilia - well it doesn't sound like it's a done deal yet...they are making you bleed for this aren't they! I know that the ACU do a free IVF cycle in return for Egg donation...have you asked them whether they would consider egg donation in return for the specific treatment you and DH need? Perhaps they would be flexible on this?

Rex - hope you are recovering well. What an ordeal!

Miss T - chill out - they would have had you back in for a second Beta in a flash if they were ever a teensy bit concerned about your levels. So all is great....now the bloody 2ww for the first scan (drove me nuts!) Good Luck

Helen - wish you all the best this time around - you've had such a journey, I really hope this time is the one! 

Mim - I've used Central Healthcare (which I think are the same company group as Heathcare at Home) and they undercut ACU's prices significantly. Really recommend them. You get one person who does all your orders personally who you get a direct telephone number for. Pretty rare standard of customer service I think xx

Kelly - Hope the acupuncture takes the stress out of the lead up to ET. You are SO right to make sure that you have things the way YOU want them...nothing contrl freak about that at all!

We saw our little bean's heartbeat on the scan today. 158bpm. It was terribly emotional. You can actually see the vague form of its little body and the beginning of the umbilical. 

Very happy - I've been holding so much in, it's like a massive relief. Can't believe how many BFPs we're getting on this board at the moment!! Bodes really well for everyone here!

love and luck to everyone I've missed,  
Mackenzie xxx


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, sorry to just jump in am a regular on one of the male infertility threads and know sweetdreams and ceceliab from there.

Am just doing some research this evening as am at the daunting stage of trying to choose a clinic for IVF.  Sweetdreams has spoken very highly of ACU - or should I now say CRGH!!! Just wanted to get some thoughts as to what led any of you to this clinic.  

Also can anyone give me a rough idea of costs for ivf icsi and all associated drugs tests etc as that is the one thing I can't find on their website and unfortunately something that has to be high on my list.

Thanks for your help

xx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all

How is everybody.  

Auntie Betty, ACU / CRGH is pretty good (unfortunately I don't have a comparator to judge against) but I've had no complaints with my treatment or with the service that I've had.  Re costs, not sure how much ICSI is but with our IVF, we were told to budget £6-7k.  Hope whatevery you decide, it all works out for you. 

Helen, I agree 110% with you re Dr Lava - she is the best!

Mim, I used the Fazeley Pharmacy, but they too charge for credit cards, I was a bit peeved with them as they did not tell me when I was checking costs, whereas Healthcare at Home did and was totally upfront with the charges.  

Xbee - double trouble!  wow

Just a question girls, its still a rough week and I've yet to go for my first scan (which is tomorrow), just a quick recap, DH's bicycle got run over so a write off (DH is safe, he was not on it), I did not put bicycle on our new insurance, so not covered, aunt died suddenly last night and DH has now sprained/hurt his leg... so feeling pretty low and blue at moment.  And so back to the question, the funeral is on Tuesday but there may be a possibility that newphew is coming and he is having chicken pox at the moment.  I don't know how long its contagious for or anything - but obviously, I don't want to risk myself as on Wednesday its egg collection day.    

How is everyone else?  sorry I did not make it to everyone.


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

PS.  should we change the name of our folder to *****************, London


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies

Rex-i am sorry about your aunt. you poor DH aswell, you arehaving a hard time at the mo.    . 
having dealt with squillions of chicken pox outbreaks in my class oner the years, regarding your nephew, chicken pox is only contagious before the daker scabs/ itchy spots start to occur. its the few days leading up to this stage which are the ones to be concerned about.  as long as your ephew's chicken pox is well under way, i.e spots etc, you dont have to worry too much. at least the dilapan is out of the way now.

Mackenzie- soooo happy that all went well with your scan. it must have been such a magical momen wathcing your little one on the screen.  am sure that i would be in floods!  

Helen- looks like you are all set! the massage you had sounds really interesting. was it uncomfortable at all? hope al goes well on thursday and you wont be in too much pain.

Paula- my lovely, you must stay away from the pee sticks! they will drive you insane. the levels of emotions which start attacking yo once you go anywhere near those horrible sticks are just awful.  sending you lots of      andkeeping everything crossed for you. in the meantime, whenever you think you may be going near the pee sticks, you just logg on here instead.!  

XBee- wow! fab HCG result. thats really great news. best of luck with the scan.  

Hello to Mim, Kelly, MissTi, Cecelia, Sweetdreams. hope that all you ladies are doing ok.

As for me,have just about recovered from the weekend activities   am really knackered, both events finished really late and then an early start for work monaday morning.
AF has arrived, so will start downregging soon. 
i just wanted to make a quick observation regarding AF..............  I have found that whenever you are waiting for AF to start, it always decides to hang back for a day or two. BUT THEN when i finally get round to getiin "jiggy with it" with DH on a regular basis that month (and trust me, there is no such thing as regular with us     ) AF ALWAYS arrives right on time, even down to the exact minute it came the month before!. sometimes i wonder if there is any point in us (me and DH) trying to arrange our nookie nights around the time when i ovulate as it obviously makes no difference    i have decided that from now on, i am not even going to look at the calendar to see where i am in my cycle.
I tell you one thing, am def not looking forward to the gestone, or the dilapan.  when we went for our last follow-up Mr. Serhal said he could still remember the look on my face whilst i was lying in bed waiting after dilapan. (not a pretty sight i can tell you!)
ho hum, let the good times roll!  

Love
Fozi


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Rex - thanks hun, I love it too!  I am a ticker addict!  Re the chicken pox, it's contagious until the sores scab over, did you not have it as a child?

Xbee - Congrats hun!!!!          That is amazing news, your HCG is so high, double trouble me thinks!!!  I am longing for the time to pass so I can see on the scan!  How did you get them to let you off the Clexane?!  Are you on Aspirin too?  Did you manage to book your scan yet?

Mim - I strongly recommend getting your drugs from elsewhere, Ali's in shadwell quoted me £13.50 for meopur at ACU it's £23!!  Make sure they give you the full prescription before starting, and if they add drugs to your schedule while your stimming ask for the prescription asap so you have time to get the drugs.

Hi Kel - which accu are you using now?

Paula - Can't believe they sent you a bill for a quid !  You made me laugh about the pessaries, I swear it just all falls out of me!  I know I tested early, but 2 weeks after EC is way too early, sending you lots of    hun.

Helen - Thanks for your reassurance chick.  Wishing you all the best for Thurs and lots of    for your treatment ahead.  Your lymphatic drainage massage sounds lush!  

Mackenzie - how amazing that you saw the heartbeat, am so happy for you!!  Thanks for the reassurance chick, am trying to push all the worries to the back of my mind.

Welcome Auntie Betty - you are looking at about £6-£7k, test pre include an Ovarian Stimulation test and HyCoSy which are £325 each, if you get the brochure I think the cost sheet is included.

Fozi - you made me laugh    about the AF and getting jiggy, sending you lots and lots of for your forthcoming treatment!!

Hello to the rest of the gang.  Not much happening with me apart from feeling totally knackered all the time, apparently it's normal and a good sign, so just sleeping as much as I can!!
X
x


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Mac, thanks for your reassuring message. I'm trying not to think too much but the anxiety is setting in again. I think it's all the searches on the internet on the meaning and implications of medical terms and seeing all the possibilities of things that could go wrong (there was a lady whose placenta was growing to 8 weeks but the baby stopped growing). I'll keep away from the research in these agonising 3 weeks. But it's hard to concentrate at work ... and there's a case of swine flu in the office. Hope we can avoid all the nasties.

Miss TI, being knackered is a good sign that your hormones are multiplying in the right direction. My quesiness is becoming nausea and the tiredness is sending me to bed so early everyday. Which would be earlier if I don't have to get DH to administer the clexane after his tv programmes. On the cleaxane, I insisted that the nurse checks with the doctor who agreed. But the nurse told me to stop the aspirin without prompting so perhaps you want ring them. Scan date is 23rd - fingers crossed for a healthy singleton.

Dear Rex, I was wondering what dilapan is when I came across this article by Dr Serhal and Ranieri http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/18/12/2618. Gosh, you went through so much, poor thing. Now that it's done, maybe treat yourself to a massage, hairdressing or something. I had a shiatsu session on Sunday as a compensation for all the sufferings.

Betty, the cost of the treatments, especially when success is even more uncertain for older ladies, is no joke. In fact, it almost put me off until one day DH and I saw this not-so-young looking mum playing with her new-born at the pub, emanating sheer joy. That's when we decided to hold off paying the bank and use the lumpsum for IVF. We call it our last chance.

Did anyone see the MJ memorial service yesterday? The teary goodbye from MJ's daughter was so touching. He may have been wacko in his ways, but certainly a good and well-loved parent. In addition to being an incredibly talented artist - I think he naturally sings better than Madonna, plus great performer and songwriter. We were having a debate about his kids whether they are his.

/links


----------



## XBee (Jun 17, 2009)

Me again. I got more anxious about the medication after reading more scary stories on the Net, and so decided to call clinic. Joyce (one of my favourite nurses, with Megan) advised that I should restore the aspirin after receiving the last dose of clexane tonight.


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello ladies, thanks for all your help and warm wishes.

Xbee - Great that all good with BFP. Hope your scan gets booked up and comes around quick.  How exciting!!  Wonderful you have every right to rejoice.  Try not to worry and keep PMA, it will all be ok, and great that you have reassurance from the nurse Joyce about the medication.  Watched a bit of MJ memorial yesterday. Know what you mean about his kids, something doesn't look quite right there does it?!!?.  

Paulaleej - Sending huge    that all goes great when you test again at the right time and you get a fantastic BFP.  

MissT- Take care of yourself and hope you get plenty of rest.  Loving the pictures of your cats, they look lovely.  I have a cat called "Jessica" totally my substitute baby, spoilt rotten and totally rules the house.

Rex - So sorry to hear you had such a horrible time with dilapan  .  Dont fancy that much!!  hope you are feeling better now. Sorry to hear your sad news and that your feeling sad.  Sending a hug.

Kellylou - The CRCH website looks very impressive, much better than the last website.  Hope your cycle sorts itself out so you can get on with FET cycle.  sending positive  

Fozi - AF is a funny old thing.  Like you say you cant guarantee when its going to come along.  Hope it sorts itself out.  I became obsessive about peeing on sticks everyday to find out when ovulating and monitoring my cycles and worrying it totally did my head in.  I don't bother now given up.  I know it was stressing me and him out so much and trying so hard.  Feel better now we don't have all the pressure and stress and just enjoy eachother and have fun!.  Hope gestone and dilapan is ok and not as horrible as you think it will be. 

helenp01 - hello to you too and thanks for the welcome.  Yep the FF board does get rather addictive doesn't it!? Hope all goes great for you and your scan and you can get booked in for a D&C and hysteroscopy.  

Mackenzie - How wonderful seeing your little ones heart beats.  Not surprising you were emotional, what a lovely moment to treasure always.

Hello to everyone else I have forgotton to mention, hope you are all ok

My OST all went well on Monday and Tuesday, so much better than I expected.  All ok with ultrasound.  Normal size and shape of uterus and womb lining good.  Ovaries normal size and shape, 6 x eggs in left ovary and 12 x eggs in right ovary.  What did worry me though was she did mention about OHSS because of my right ovary.  Would someone be able to please tell me whether 12 x in one ovary is considered a lot then??.  What is the normal amount suppose to be for both left and right ovary as researched on net and it said that a total of 20 was considered normal and good response to IVF TX.  Bit confused now!!! I am guessing that they will put me on a short protocol if worried about OHSS so I dont over stimulate with drugs??  I did feel rather light headed and a bit dizzy and headache when they gave me the injection of FSH, but guess thats just normal side affects of drug?  They wont give me results over the phone unfortunately so having to wait until 27th July to get rest of results of the OST and find out FSH, AMH blood tests and see Mr Serhal for follow up appointment.  Seems a long way off, but having to wait so long as Mr Serhal not available before and having to wait for DH's genetic tests to come back which take 3 x weeks. 

Take care, lots of love

Sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Evening Ladies

Firstly - Thanks for all your advice on the pharmacy front, I have a few phone calls to make and need to speak to the ACU about getting a prescription - but have a couple of week to sort this out.  I'm hoping that the pharmacies will be able to supply all the drugs I need to go through FET and beyond, as won't need the Menopur/Gonal F this time.

Auntie Betty - Think the other girls have covered off your cost query....but the ACU (HRGC - can't get used to it!) will send you through a price list.  Good luck!

Rex - thx for the pharmacy dets.  You poor old thing, what a week!  They say they come in three's, so by my reckoning , that's you squared up and only good things to come now.  The dilapan description made me cross my legs, big time.  Lots of respect to all you girls that have had to go through that procedure!

MacKenzie - After all that you have gone through with the hyper stim etc.... Wow!  What a result.  Am thrilled for you   Thx too for the pharmacy dets.

Fozi - Hooray ....soon be sniffing away!  You are sooooo accurate on the AF thing!

XBee - All sounds good, except you have to stop reading those scary web articles .  I have  Gonal F pen in the drawer too.....am hoping to sell it on to my friend who is about to start tx, as won't be needing it for my FET in August.

Sweatdreams - Yeay - you are on the road now, the next couple of weeks will whizz by!

Paula - How are you?  staying away from he we sticks I hope   Checked out the evil one and have her card marked!

Helen - Loads of luck for tomorrow    Thx too for the pharmacy dets.

Hi to Miss T and Kelly  

Love to all I have missed.

Mim x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Xbee - what scary stories have you been reading?  I have been unsure of the Clexane also, have you read any horror stories?  Our scans are on the same day!!  What time are you?

Sweetdreams - not sure what number per ovary is the right number.  Try not to stress about what protocol they'll put you on etc, they'll analyse your individual results and give you the right protocol  for you.

Did another HPT today, said 2-3 weeks pregnant, made me very happy!

x
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls,
May I join in? 
I am about to start a superovulation IUI next week. Gonal f every 2 days at 225 , no suprecur or orgalutran to prevent early ovulation when follies not all juicy, is it common? 
Also I had the endometrial biopsy last week, after ovulation (   ) and it was actually like a D and C , I had no local anesthetic or sedation. It bloody hurt! I have very very thick lining especially after IVFG and adenomyosis, so problem is implantation. The doc who did the scrapping of lining said she got rid of most of it, except the minimum needed for growing new one for next cycle. 

Question: am I going to get a normal AF? I called the nurses and they said normally people do, but if not much lining left, I wonder how? 

Is the scrapping of lining a common thing before IUI ( I know a biopsy is , but that was not biopsy! , I had a biopsy before during a hyst, with just a local anesthetic and it did not hurt.

Lots of     to everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## Bionic Hobbit (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I just found your very friendly thread of ACU patients. I am an old client of ACU myself and know what many of you are going through, although sometimes I almost think I had it easy. Maybe it seems so once you hold your baby in your arms.

I mainly wanted to wish you all luck and courage, and most of all I wish that all of you will be mothers in the near future!

I had unexplained infertility (burst appendix and peritonitis in childhood might play a role). Went through 3x IUI in the USA, then had my first child with my first trial of IVF at ACU in 2006 at age 38. We tried again naturally for about a year without success, then spent most of 2008 with 3 runs of IVF, the first resulting in miscarriage at 10 weeks (Mr Serhal is definitely a cold stone when it comes to miscarriage, "you know, at your age, 90% of your eggs are rubbish"), the second in nothing at all, and the third in a twin pregnancy. I had harsher stimulation for the first two trials in 2008 with Menopur and Clomid ("basically we are throwing everything at you that we can"), resulting in 10-12 eggs each time and 2 tired blastocysts after 5 or 6 days. I then asked Dr Ranieri to go back to the "suboptimal" stimulation that was successful in 2006, which resulted in just the minimum 4 follicles of the correct size, 7 eggs, but only 2 fertilised embryos. Since there were only 2, and nothing to choose from, I had an ET on day 2, with one 2 and one 3 cell embryo (could be at 4 cells on day 2). That was going to be my last round of IVF (more seemed unreasonable), and I was quite disappointed and also felt awful during ET. Then I started to feel sick after 1 week, had a betaHCG of about 2000 on day 18, viable twin pregnancy on the first scan and so on, and I am now expecting my twin boys by planned CS in 8 days. Aged 40. The twins are doing really well and growing on the 50 centile, but the pregnancy is definitely tougher on my body than the previous one with the singleton. But after all we went through this seems like a small price to pay.

I am sitting here with my big fat tummy, reading what you are going through, and would like to send you all some baby dust.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Auntie Betty - we paid just over £6k for ICSI back in June 2007.  We had all the required blood tests done on the NHS which reduces the cost by £200 or so.  I did have almost the lowest amount of drugs and no Clexane however we did get them all from the clinic.  It is possible to get them cheaper elsewhere (see cheaper drugs thread in this section) so you could look to half the price of the drugs, taking the price down by another £500 or so.


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi,
I am an ex UCH patient and pop in every now and again to see if there is anyone I know here. BH I have sent you a personal message. What an inspirational story you have. I appeared to have the same concerns as you but could not persuade them to lower the drugs and ended up overstimmed. I think I am heading for mild ivf now. Good luck to you all!
Prija


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, newbies and old friends - its so nice to pop on and read other people's stories of hope (thanks Bionic Hobbit) and as always good to make new acquaintances and renew old ones.  

Miss TI - ha ha, still checking your BFP  

Sorry, go to be quick as DH wants his PC back (mine's busted) - had first scan, follies developing well, but my lining is practically non-existent (2mm) hopefully it will have grown to normal tomorrow, fingers crossed or there won't be any hope at all.


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a really quick one as need to go to bed - exhausted.  But Rex wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow and hope your lining has thickened up

Bionic Hobbit - thank you for your story, really does give me so much hope and renews my PMA from your experience.  Welcome Priya and Future Mummy

Hello to all my old friends!  Off to Liverpool for the weekend with the girls, will take some time to post proper personals when I get back

Kellyxxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

ggrrrrr wanted to add a countdown to holiday ticker - could anyone tell me how I add it onto my profile - have entered the url into so many boxes but not coming up.  V frustrating and I'm not usually a technophobe

right really must go to bed now!

Kellyxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

does everyone get an endometrial biopsy before cycling? as mentioned before I had a real scrapping of lining ( similar to D and C ) is that what is usually done? each cycle? now I am supposed to have an AF soon, but if I have not much lining left, how can I have a AF? the doc said she just left the min lining needed for it to grow again for next cycle.

Have a nice day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Have had a manic week of work so apologies for not getting onto the board 

Rex  - ignore my pm (I'm behind the times!).  How were things today, any developments?

kelly - have a great girly weekend, I'm on a work conference all weekend - boo!

Hello Priya and Future Mummy! 

Helen - how are things? Sorry have not messaged much recently.

I'm feeling quite ropey and don't remeber downregging affecting me so much last time.  Is this normal? Trying to hide how crap I feel at this conference - not easy!!

hello other ladies- will catch up all my hellos over the course of the weekend

Love
K xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Future Mummy

Welcome.  Not everyone has a biopsy (I had one on my first IVF).  It is apparently thought to improve implantation and I do recall having a light af after it.  I didn't have a biopsy with my FET.

Sorry this is so short - I will update with personals and all my news tomorrow.  I am feeling a little bit let down by the clinic at the moment but will fill you in later ..... maybe I'm just being hormonal after my op and general anaethetic yesterday.  Has anyone had to deal with the new young lady Dr ..... one thing I will say is that I am not too impressed so far?  Very patronising, keeps introducing herself as a Specialist (of what I am beginning to wonder) but couldn't even find my right ovary on the scanner (others have found it difficult but have always found it and Dr Lava couldn't find it the first time and just asked for some help from the lovely Dr Saab and found it every time since).  She doesn't seem to answer my questions and I am annoyed that I went through my ops yesterday to be told after it that things might be delayed due to a cyst!!!  If I had known that there is no way I would have gone through with the  very expensive operation until the cyst had cleared.  Also, ** was her usual rude self yesterday which is really beginning to get to me as it is all very well saying someone is a character but how long do they just let her rudeness go.  She even told me off for changing out of a blood soaked theatre robe!! She seems to have no idea what is going on and then just jumps down people's throats.  Rant, rant, rant ........ I will defo post when I have calmed down.  Just typing this is getting me worked up again and I am really fighting off the urge to not pen a rude letter of complaint to the clinic.

Love to all, especially the newbees.

H
cxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Helen    You poor honey, you always feel dreadful after an op and you are hormornal but honestly if you are not happy then I would email Dr Serhal. We are paying through the nose for this and should have the best. Completely agree with you on ** too, quite cold and indifferent and very bloody rude! 

Loads of love,

Pxxxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am back.. Big     to my old friends and big   to the newbees!

I was reading your posts but have zero PMA so tried to stay away until I feel any better.

Helen, hun - that "DR" started to work in our clinic in June, she did my ET and messed it up big time. Until old lady dr took over and finally after hour of agony finished what need to be done. I was as mad as you and I don't think she should be "practising" her skills on us. She is not good enough   I am thinking to talk to Dr Serhal as well. 

Paula, darling - big   for this cycle, hope it will work. Hope you are feeling more positive. When do you test?  

Fozi, sweetie - good luck with FET next month, keeping everything crossed for you     

Kelly - sorry about your BFN   Glad to see your positive attitude back! Lots of luck with FET  

Mac, MisTI  - congrats girls!! Excellent news, really happy for you!!  

I am planning the fresh cycle in Sep/Oct. Have no hope for this FET after awful traumatic ET. Had acu after that but don't think it did a trick. Gutted. Anyway, off to the wedding in Devon this weekend. Probably will have a glass of champagne to cheer me up. 

Lots of love
Olivia xx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all, 

Helen - oh dear, you sound like you've had a horrible time.  I know the new doc that you mean, she said she was a specialist to me too - and I just looked and grinned at Dr Lava, and new doc could not find my ovary either (not had that anyone else ever had any problems).  I was not impressed with her manner, she seemed quite self important.  

Kelly - have a great weekend in Liverpool - a girlie weekend sounds ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT! 

I got called today at 9.30pm - wow, that's commitment! I had missed calls this afternoon and was worried bout this, but now I know they just want me in tomorrow.  Girls, my lining is thin, I've been drinking pineapple juice till I feel like I'm in Jamaica and eating heaps of nuts, does anyone have any other suggestions?  Nurse said that EC might be the day of the funeral (Tuesday) - I'm just gutted, absolutely gutted.  

going to hit the sack early, hopefully lining grows overnight. 
 all.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Helen,sorry you had a dreadful time   
I don't remember the name of the lady who did the painful biopsy/D and C ( she said that she took most of the lining!, without any sedation ) I have had 4 IVf and a FET at different clinic, never have I hurt so much. Even the speculum hurt, she seemed not knowing how to be gentle! 
I hope she does not do the IUI!  

Rex my problem is the reverse, lining grows too much! I know that before EC I have always been advised to drink lots of milk for good follies, maybe can help too with lining?  
I wonder if some accupuncture might help? can you go to a good accupuncturist tomorrow ? it helps with lining, size of follies and relaxation.
Lots of    your way. 

Future Mummy


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Rex

Just a quickie but I would highly recommend acupuncture - I have been amazed by both follicle and lining growth after a real whammy of electro acupuncture.  Also, maybe some evening primrose oil might help as that is supposed to raise your estrogen which I believe helps the lining.  Are you taking junior aspirin as that again improves blood flow to the lining?

I'm afraid that it me lininged out!  

Love H
x


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all

I wonder if I could join in this thread...I have been on the FF site for about a week now and I have only just found you  

I have been having treatment at the ACU (CRGH) since early June and I am currently in my 2ww - OTD 23rd July.  It is my first ICSI since finding out DH has a low sperm count.  Had a SET on Tuesday (7th) of a grade 3AA blast so I am hoping and   for a BFP!  (they strongly recommended we went for one as the 4 blasts we had were v good quality - and me and DH don't really want twins) 
Mr Ranieri did my ET himself and I have to say that did fill me with a lot of confidence. We have 3 frosties on standby now, just in case.

I have generally found all the staff at the clinic very helpful - there is one doctor, who did all my scans when I was stimming, can't remember her name - partly because I found her quite hard to understand!  She's relatively young (I did also see a much older Dr there quite a bit, but she never scanned me) but she is quite abrupt and doesn't talk much while she is doing the scan - is that who you are talking about?? sorry I'm being a bit  

Good luck and best wishes to all
Lisa
xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

hello lovely Ladies

Lisajane- Hello! and a very warm welcome to you. congrats on being pupo!  Wishing you a fab BFP! hope that the 2ww isnt driving you too insane. feel free to rant and rave on here if you need to, we are a friendly bunch!   and sometimes you just need to talk to someone who knows what you are going through.

Helen- i am sorry that you had such a stressful time at the clinic. whos is the dr. you are talking about? she sounds awful. i remember dr.lava also being like that when she first started, but some patients complained about her. she is so much better now. On top of that, you had to deal with Grottbag, someone needs to tell her how she makes people feel.  The fact that we are paying oodles of money is irrelevant. we all have jobs to do and i dont think that its asking too much to expect her to do the job she's supposed to do properly!! i am so cross that she upset you. hope that you are ok.  

Olivia- Hello my lovely! have missed you. i also had acu last time, and i would suggest that you try it again, it does seem to work. You have a bit of time to gear up for your fresh cycle. wishing you lots of luck- good to have you back.

Rex- you gotta drink lots of milk!! they say even during normal downregging, 1 litre of milk a day is advised. (i have NO idea how i am gonna manage that!   )  Helen is right, acu def makes a difference, i was a bit skeptical at first but you need to find someone who specialises/has expereince of fertility treatment and IVF. i dont know where you are based, but can give you details of the one i used if you like? she is so lovely and the sessions left me so relaxed.  could they possibly do your EC the day after? sneding you lots of     and   all goes well.

Kjp- downregging can be so different each time cant it? . i found that the first time i was quite relaxed, chirpy even   but the second time, i was such a grouch and felt quite down. Have no idea what its going to be like this time    we have to just go with the flow, unfortunately!    its such a pain! 

BH- thank you for posting your story, you have been through so much, its inspiring. i hope your post brings many many "fat tummies" to the lovely ladies here  

Future Mummy- Hello! i think we may have had a few chats in the chat room and also in the Quiz room on tuesdays?? wishing you the best of luck with your IUI.

Prija- hello! lots of luck with your upcoming treatment, when do you start?

Hello to, Kelly, MissTi, Sweetdreams, Mim, XBee,Glitter and Emma7   

    to all

Love
Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi all  

Hope everyone is well.

Olivia      So pleased that you are back, missed you on this board my honey. Try to keep hopeful, FET definately does work, it may for you.

Kelly    Hope you are having a fab weekend away.

Welcome Future Mummy and Lisa. Loads of luck with your treatment.  

Rex  Hope that lining is thickening up for you, there are so many variables with this.

Helen        Hope you are feeling better today.

kjp          Hang on in there dr will be over soon.....and then the real fun starts!! 

Bionic Hobbit  (love your name btw!)  What a fantastic story, thanks for taking the time to share that with us, miracles happen every day when we least expect it. I am trying to hang on to that. I am where I am right now because that is where I should be, I have to believe in that. The reason will be revealed....I hope!

Mac, X Bee and Miss T1 and Nix    Hope your pregnancies are going well, you are proof that this works.

Love to Fozi, Sweetdreams and Mim and of course our lucky mascot, Glitter.

I have no good news. Tested again today, cd 32 and bfn. It wasn't a surprise tbh. I will test again tomorrow and Monday as that is otd but that is really cluching at straws.   Feel a failure really and keep crying but am resolute that this is it. No more goes with my own eggs. Licking my wounds and going to think about things for 6 months.

Pxxxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Another ex - ACU patient here and as my invoice for my frozen embryo's popped through the door today I thought I'd pop over here - my spiritual home on FF to see how the thread was faring!  Glitter and I cycled together and you can see my result in my profile.

I do hope you are all coping with the fertility rollercoaster and try to stay positive despite the hurdles
x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All

Paulajee - oh I'm so sorry for you hun, that is absolutely devastating    I wish I could really hug you, life just sucks, if I had my way we would all be mummies.  do let all the hurt out though and don't forget we're all here for you.     and you're not a failure! you're absolutely lovely and v supportive.  Just take your time hun, let the pain subside and then perhaps in a couple of weeks make a decision then.  Its all too fresh now, too painful.  

Future Mummy, thanks for your tip, if we could only team up, I need your lining and I could give you follie size.  I went to a reflexologist this morning who said my uterus was dehydrated and suggested sheoak oil.  Has you or anyone else used this?  Good luck with your IUI.  

Lisajane sending you loads of      for 2 ww.


Fozi, thanks too, I'll pm you re details of the acupunturist.  

Ladies, can anyone tell me what number of follies are good when they go for EC?  and also any tips for the day?  I'll bring dressing gown and paracetamol but anything else?  the nurse said that it would only be 45 mins... but just want to be sure.  Also, did anyone go to work that day, or is it better to just take the days off?  

I also would like to ask generally how long then to ET?  I think I've booked all my holidays wrong... boo hoo.  

Hugs to everyone else.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just a quickie as have loads to do tonight but just wanted to send     to PaulaJ hun I am so sorry this cycle doesn't seem to have worked out for you yet. I hope you have some time off to grieve and cry (and see a counsellor?) and then look again at your options. If you are thinking about donor eggs then I am sure you have seen the DC network - if not check it out they are unbelievably supportive.

Rex - don't even think of going to work after EC. They really knock you out and I slept the rest of the day - its like having a light general anaesthetic!

Hi to everyone else will be back for personals and update after have seen DHs parents this week - we have decided to ask them for half the US money each to see if they will go for it - if not its a cycle at the CRGH (!) in the autum on the credit card, and it shouldn't be too much here as I already have eggies in the freezer to use so more like a FET as no stimms (phew) - will keep you updated......


AB PM me if you have any questions about the clinic

Mim I used Healthcare at Home and tey were fab -0 phone around if you have time to get quotes - I got all my drugs for 50% of ACU prices....

lol
C


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Paula - big hugs to you.  Really thinking of you and sending     . Hope you give some time for yourself.

Helen - was sorry to hear you had such a horrid time in clinic.  I agree with your frustration when so much money is being paid out and so, so much emotion is involved.  I think it is worth saying something to help them improve.

Rex - you will feel really wiped out after EC.  I just went to bed when I got home and I felt quite drowsy.

Ceciliab - fingers crossed for your discussions this week.  Hope you are able to make some progress - let us know how you get on 

Lisajane - hello! Sending you lots of luck for your 2WW 

Olivia - hope you managed to have a good weekend away. 

Fozi - hows things? Nearly end of term - can't wait. Dilapan will be in about a weeks time for me - ugh!

Hi Kelly, MissTi, Sweetdreams,Glitter and Future Mummy (sorry if I have forgotten anyone)

Love K xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

How funny that I felt drawn to this thread again after a long time, only to find that Glitter and Kabby did the same! I cycled at ACU only very shortly after them and now we are all twin mums!!!! I got the first and only BFP of my life at ACU and I owe them (and the doctors in charge of my antenatal care) my happiness and that of my family. 

Rex, like the others I recommend that you don't go into work afterwards, you'll feel a bit knocked about and in need of some rest. A pair of slippers and something to read in case you go on your own. I also always carry a bottle of water. Concerning the number of follicles, around 10 starts to be a very good number. I think I had about 30 but I tend to exaggerate! After EC, the embryologist will call you every morning to let you know how things are going and to discuss the best way forward. Normally they won't decide when to do ET until the day before or on the day. They might be able to give you a general indication based on how many embryos you get but warn you that things might change. The longest it can be, I think, is 6 days, like it was in my case. My EC was on a Monday and ET on the Sunday. Have you already decided on how many embryos you want to transfer ? Shame if the cycle interferes with your holiday plans but here's hoping for very happy holidays with your kid/s next Summer !


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199951.0


----------

